# 2014 Illinois hunting thread



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Come on fellas. Am I the only one getting excited this year? Let's talk hunting.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

How appropriate that the Illinois thread is started by a nonresident. :angry:

Totally kidding. :teeth:


I'm hoping for a good year, the food plots look great and I'm just counting down the days and killing time by shooting my bow. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

New property, new foodplots, and new hinge cut areas this year...............lets roll!


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

To warm to get excited. I'm prepared for it, have 2 bucks I'm holding out for, both are target bucks from last year and even though they have eluded my cams I've seen them from a distance. Food plots look good, stands are all hung and trimmed. My doe killing trees will get some work opening weekend if the temps permit


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

^ i have lost all hope of getting them in my cameras too.


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm waiting.......and chomping at the bit!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I have lost all hope of my cams even working! I swear those thing aren't any more reusable than toilet paper!


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

I can't get excited. I'm stuck in Afganistan this year. good luck everybody,and post those pics up.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

t morg said:


> I can't get excited. I'm stuck in Afganistan this year. good luck everybody,and post those pics up.


God bless you T.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Just a hand full of deer left in this socialist state. And they sold 10,000 tags per deer left. Probably the most inept run state from top to bottom of all 50 states. Comifornia and Naw York would be in the running but I fear would still lose the race.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Boonerbrad said:


> Just a hand full of deer left in this socialist state. And they sold 10,000 tags per deer left. Probably the most inept run state from top to bottom of all 50 states. Comifornia and Naw York would be in the running but I fear would still lose the race.


You need to quit listening to shouldernuke. I'm thinking this is gonna be a good year. More rain = better forage = bigger healthier deer and less opportunity for EHD. Cooler temps = less stress = better fawn recruitment...well maybe that one is a stretch, but I'm gonna get out there and do some hunting before I write this season off.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in....pulled my cameras last weekend. Can't say I have a ton of shooters but overall there seems to be a decent amount of deer roaming the property. It's still early but at least it feels that way and after the past couple of years I was worried.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

I have some decent bucks on camera. Have a couple of does with twins, so things are looking up. Food plot is coming in nicely. Going to put out ground blinds tomorrow and get the brushed in and then sit back and wait.


----------



## Lynnk1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Guys I have hunted Illinois for many yrs and the deer hunting in Illinois is still a hundred times better on a bad year than what it is here in east Tn every yr. I will be rolling into Illinois on oct 2.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

By the looks of the cameras.....i can see its gonna be another dismal season.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

I'll be in Illinois nov 1st-8th!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

BowHuntnKY said:


> By the looks of the cameras.....i can see its gonna be another dismal season.


I have six cameras. Over the last two months I have gotten 3 fawns total on them. A single fawn on one property and a set of twins on another property. 

It's discouraging to repeatedly get does on the cams with no fawns in the foodplots with them. It's a bad sign when coyote pics outnumber the fawn pics. It's very common this year to get pics of does in the plots over a 20-30 minute period and not a single fawn in any of the pics. 

And no good bucks on the cams either, but I'm used to that by now.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's going to be a few years before the deer make a comeback , it was dismal last year at best , I'm hoping for a better season this year ! The numbers are down for sure ! I'm still looking forward to being in the tree for sure !


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

It seems like our Illinois thread gets started last and always has less participation than any of the other states. Even though deer numbers may be down from when they were at their all time highs, we still have big, Mid-western whitetails to chase. I'm not in a location known for big bucks, but pretty much anywhere in Illinois you have a decent chance of seeing/killing a 140-150" buck every season. That can't be said for alot of places and hunters on here, so lets show the Illinois thread some love and put some big boys on the ground this year!


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Tanna, I wouldn't say you don't have big bucks in your area. If we could just convince the higher ups at SIUE to open the campus to selective bow hunting that would be sweet. Went to school there 10 years ago & saw some nice deer roaming the campus.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> I'll be in Illinois nov 1st-8th!!! Can't wait!!


Hi joe. Looking forward to meeting you and Kel this year.


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Oh, there are some monsters at SIUE! I saw one about two weeks ago in the field that was every bit of a 180" deer. I know that SIUE is an anamoly compared to everywhere else since hunting isn't allowed, but I have seen significantly more deer there this year than in years past. Hopefully it is like that in the rest of the state.

If they ever allow hunting on campus, I will be first in line! It really is a shame that they don't have some sort of draw system for a select few number of hunters each year. There are way too many deer/car collisions, specifically on 157, that something couldn't be done. I would fully support it even if it was just for current students...I would possibly have to go back and get my masters if that were the case :wink:


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking forward to getting out in the woods! This will be the first year bow hunting for me and my wife and we are both getting very excited. Stands are ready to go, just need the season to get here.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I noticed some of the corn ears are starting to drop around home, sure would be nice if the corn is out fairly early. I only have one 2.5 year old buck pic along with a couple does and all but one have fawns tagging a long. I have heard of a couple shooters guys have seen though. I need to get out and do some trimming on a few stands this weekend with the cooler air moving in her in South Central IL. I might try to call up ol Wiley and try to perforate him too!


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

tanna114 said:


> Oh, there are some monsters at SIUE! I saw one about two weeks ago in the field that was every bit of a 180" deer. I know that SIUE is an anamoly compared to everywhere else since hunting isn't allowed, but I have seen significantly more deer there this year than in years past. Hopefully it is like that in the rest of the state.
> 
> If they ever allow hunting on campus, I will be first in line! It really is a shame that they don't have some sort of draw system for a select few number of hunters each year. There are way too many deer/car collisions, specifically on 157, that something couldn't be done. I would fully support it even if it was just for current students...I would possibly have to go back and get my masters if that were the case :wink:


I hear ya, MBA here I come!


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

wacker stacker said:


> I noticed some of the corn ears are starting to drop around home, sure would be nice if the corn is out fairly early. I only have one 2.5 year old buck pic along with a couple does and all but one have fawns tagging a long. I have heard of a couple shooters guys have seen though. I need to get out and do some trimming on a few stands this weekend with the cooler air moving in her in South Central IL. I might try to call up ol Wiley and try to perforate him too!


Yea, we have had a great spring/summer for harvest this year. Hopefully the weather will hold out for the farmers to get enough suitable fieldwork days in to get the harvest out early.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Am I ready....no. Am I excited to get out in a tree on a cool morning....absolutely! I still have two stands to move & one in my garage that needs hung, along with a few more lanes to trim. Camera action has been slow, and really haven't seen a lot of tracks around compared to previous years. I sure hope this season is better than last.


----------



## Bodhi (May 7, 2014)

I'll be there Oct. 30th-Nov7th. Can't wait. I've been hearing good reports about deer numbers and seeing lots of deer on the trail cams with more than enough 100-inch plus deer to get the juices flowing!


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

tanna114 said:


> It seems like our Illinois thread gets started last and always has less participation than any of the other states. Even though deer numbers may be down from when they were at their all time highs, we still have big, Mid-western whitetails to chase. I'm not in a location known for big bucks, but pretty much anywhere in Illinois you have a decent chance of seeing/killing a 140-150" buck every season. That can't be said for alot of places and hunters on here, so lets show the Illinois thread some love and put some big boys on the ground this year!


Thats just cause we're all out getting ready to hunt, or in the treestand already while everyone else is on the computer talking about hunting :wink:


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

New farm to hunt this year. next to no scouting done thanks to mother nature and her abundance of water this year. Did find 4 rubs from last year in a 20ft circle so it'll be a good starting point. Bow is ready though, thats about it


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

Looks like I will be back to pure public land hunting here in Montgomery county. I am looking forward to season and I'm not also..LOL


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I was getting quiet a few bucks on cam during July behind my house in Shawnee where I hunt. But I pulled three cards yesterday and not a deer on any. Made about a 7 mile loop around the area I hunt this morning and nothing impressed me. Lots of acorns on the ground in some areas, but nothing keying on one particular spot. Only good sign I ran into this morning was one area I didn't get spider webs in my face every 10 to 15yds. Tells me must be deer walking through the area kinda regular.
I did get a picture of a good buck early July that has my hopes up anyway. Problem is though I've got his picture the last 3 July's and never seen him again till the next July.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Maxemus said:


> Hi joe. Looking forward to meeting you and Kel this year.


Definately!!! less than 60 days away! :rock:


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

Maxemus said:


> Come on fellas. Am I the only one getting excited this year? Let's talk hunting.


If you don't mind my asking, in which county will you be hunting? Just curious as I was born/raised in IL and come back every year to hunt. The place where I've gone for years (friend's dad's farm) is being leased out for the first time this year and I've got to hunt for a new spot. Pretty bummed about the whole situation, but can't say that I really blame the landowner; too much money to turn down. I'm sure it's not you, but I've heard it was leased to an individual (or group of individuals) out of FL.

-WRM


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

WRMorrison said:


> If you don't mind my asking, in which county will you be hunting? Just curious as I was born/raised in IL and come back every year to hunt. The place where I've gone for years (friend's dad's farm) is being leased out for the first time this year and I've got to hunt for a new spot. Pretty bummed about the whole situation, but can't say that I really blame the landowner; too much money to turn down. I'm sure it's not you, but I've heard it was leased to an individual (or group of individuals) out of FL.
> 
> -WRM


Not me. I own my place


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

WRMorrison said:


> If you don't mind my asking, in which county will you be hunting? Just curious as I was born/raised in IL and come back every year to hunt. The place where I've gone for years (friend's dad's farm) is being leased out for the first time this year and I've got to hunt for a new spot. Pretty bummed about the whole situation, but can't say that I really blame the landowner; too much money to turn down. I'm sure it's not you, but I've heard it was leased to an individual (or group of individuals) out of FL.
> 
> -WRM


Had this happen to me yesterday afternoon. I have a gentleman that my grandfather knew, before he passed a few years ago, that let me hunt his small woods. It is on a campground so no firearm but could hunt it during bow season. He was approached by the guy leasing land to the west of where I hunt. Needless to say he made a great offer on it. I told the land owner that if feel like you need to do it go ahead and do it. He told me he would talk to the guy and get back to me. I only hunted it a couple of times last year so if I loose it really no big deal because the deer only pass through there. Really no bedding option or food source for the deer. I have 2 other spots that I am allowed to hunt but some big $$$ flying around for lease ground.


----------



## mana1229 (Dec 5, 2013)

This is only my second year bow hunting and I'm counting down the days. I only hunt public land and enjoy every second of it. :wink:


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Sure are some cry babies that live in Illinois. To those of you that have a good attitude, keep your head up, 90% of being a successful hunter is staying positive and having confidence. Every body else that is whining is not starting out on a good note.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

Have done a couple scouting/lane clearing trips to land and they are killing the acorns right now. hope there are some left on the ground when oct 1 comes around.


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

Waiting for the weather to cool down. I need to put up some trail cam's but hate the mosquito's. I don't have a trophy area to hunt but we're usually able to put some meat in the freezer.


----------



## mg3320 (Aug 3, 2004)

Enjoy it while you can...............

http://www.heartlandoutdoors.com/scattershooting/story/dnr_deputy_director_resigns/

http://www.examiner.com/article/illinois-corruption-exposed-by-sportsmen-and-attorneys

http://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/pso/article/wisconsin_reaches_cwd_deal_with_illinois


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

tanna114 said:


> If they ever allow hunting on campus, I will be first in line! It really is a shame that they don't have some sort of draw system for a select few number of hunters each year. There are way too many deer/car collisions, specifically on 157, that something couldn't be done. I would fully support it even if it was just for current students...I would possibly have to go back and get my masters if that were the case :wink:


That's why I put in for Bohm woods in the special permit draw every year!! It is just north of the campus and it is a highway of deer activity between the campus and the woods north of there. Last year I drew the last week of December and I had 6 bucks all 8 points within 30 yards of my stand......regs state you have to shoot a doe first!!!! And there wasn't one to be found. 

I drew the last few days of October first few of November this year and I can't wait to get in there!!!!!!

Any other public land junkies here in the Madison county area?


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

maxemus how did u all do on your Illinois farm last season?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

things are shaping up to be a good one for my last illinois season as a resident! I plan on hunting some public land on the weekdays and stick to private tracts on the weekends. I have nothing to do besides workout between now and december. Lets hope its a good season!


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Pig_Pen said:


> That's why I put in for Bohm woods in the special permit draw every year!! It is just north of the campus and it is a highway of deer activity between the campus and the woods north of there. Last year I drew the last week of December and I had 6 bucks all 8 points within 30 yards of my stand......regs state you have to shoot a doe first!!!! And there wasn't one to be found.
> 
> I drew the last few days of October first few of November this year and I can't wait to get in there!!!!!!
> 
> Any other public land junkies here in the Madison county area?


My cousin got drawn for Horseshoe a few years ago & said it was some of the most amazing hunting he had ever had. He had his doe the first hour he was there, and seen the same 160ish buck everyday he hunted. He ended up passing on 3 or 4 120-130's waiting for the big boy. He ran out of time before he could close the deal, but raves about the deer he saw.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> things are shaping up to be a good one for my last illinois season as a resident! I plan on hunting some public land on the weekdays and stick to private tracts on the weekends. I have nothing to do besides workout between now and december. Lets hope its a good season!


Moving out of Illinois? Blasphemy lol


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

checked cameras last weekend and found a few scrapes. deer are hammering acorns. Didn't have one hard horned pic yet as of Sep. 5th.


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Pig_Pen said:


> That's why I put in for Bohm woods in the special permit draw every year!! It is just north of the campus and it is a highway of deer activity between the campus and the woods north of there. Last year I drew the last week of December and I had 6 bucks all 8 points within 30 yards of my stand......regs state you have to shoot a doe first!!!! And there wasn't one to be found.
> 
> I drew the last few days of October first few of November this year and I can't wait to get in there!!!!!!
> 
> Any other public land junkies here in the Madison county area?


I can't believe you've gotten drawn 2 years in a row, that's awesome! I've put in for there and Horseshoe the last 3 years, but have yet to get drawn. I did some shed hunting/scouting after the season there this year and can't believe how hilly that place is. Not like the rest of the area at all. I live about 10 minutes (if that) from the property. 

My buddy has gotten drawn for Horseshoe a couple of times and has killed a doe the first hunt no problem. He actually waits for a small one to help get it out easier, haha. Has yet to seal the deal on a bruiser, but says he has seen plenty of em.

I really would like to start some more public land hunting because the two farms I have permission on are pretty much public land. Heck they probably get hunted harder than public land!
I am intrigued by Mosenthin island, but do not have a boat to get there. I've also wanted to go to Frank Holten state park, but have been told that it's very likely your truck would get broken into while you are hunting. I don't know if the ticket is to have somebody drop you off, but I live a little too far away for the Mrs. to do that for me.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

I was a bit shocked when I seen that I had drawn it for the second year. I was also drawn for Beaver Dam state park for opening week. It is about an hour and change north of us. I have heard Horseshoe is a great hunt to get pulled for, it's a 5 minute drive for me, I just can't for the life of me get drawn for it. 

There are a few other areas here within a 2 hours drive that have been pretty good to me the last few years. I usually drag the pop up camper with me and leave after work Friday and hunt through Sunday morning. Gun season is like hunting in Charlie browns pumpkin patch but early and late bow season can be really good, with some burnt boot leather and careful planning. 

My neighbor hunted Frank Holten last year and seen a few decent ones, he too was worried about his vehicle.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Moving out of Illinois? Blasphemy lol


Off to the airforce! I will miss the hunting (kinda, not really, it sucks in Northern illinois) but I will definitely not miss the way illinois handles business


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

HeartBreak3r said:


> checked cameras last weekend and found a few scrapes. deer are hammering acorns. Didn't have one hard horned pic yet as of Sep. 5th.


interesting. I have all of my bucks, like 15 of them all harder than a virgin at a stripclub!


----------



## JFtheGR8 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll be hunting in Tazewell county along the Mackinaw river. Pretty pressured during shotgun season but early bow hunting should be good. Didn't see a lot last year but I was mostly limited to morning hunts. Gonna mix it up as much as I can this year. I'll be putting stands out next week sometime and checking for deer sign.


----------



## HuntMaine (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll be in SW IL the second week of Nov. after the full moon. Can't wait to get back!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Heading up to the farm. Gonna be cool for a week it appears


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

2 1/2 more weeks!!


----------



## lefty40 (Nov 25, 2012)

I have had 3 years of tag soup here in Illinois. I was a late starter to the hunting scene and just started hunting 3 years ago. Still hoping to fill that first tag. I will be out in Mackinaw Fish and Wildlife again this year but if it's as dead as the last 3 I think it's time to venture on to a different piece of state ground, even if I have to drive a ways.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Another Cental, IL guy here. No private land, but if you enjoy sitting in a tree the public land does in fact work well.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Central Illinois here. Bow hunt public and shotgun hunt private. Hanging stands Monday!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Off to the airforce! I will miss the hunting (kinda, not really, it sucks in Northern illinois) but I will definitely not miss the way illinois handles business


Well in that case! You will still be an illinois resident if you so choose to. Military do not have to change residency as long as on active duty...I was army for 7 years...stationed at fort campbell ky which literally, sits on ky/tn line.
So I was able to get Ky/tn and IL hunting lic. All at resident rates!! There are some military perks 

Also most illinoians wont change residency as illinois residents on active duty do not have to pay a state taxes.

I was active duty and lived in ky ans tn and remained an IL resident the entire time.

Im alsp in northern IL. Just south of i80 and east of i39


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Well in that case! You will still be an illinois resident if you so choose to. Military do not have to change residency as long as on active duty...I was army for 7 years...stationed at fort campbell ky which literally, sits on ky/tn line.
> So I was able to get Ky/tn and IL hunting lic. All at resident rates!! There are some military perks
> 
> Also most illinoians wont change residency as illinois residents on active duty do not have to pay a state taxes.
> ...


Very true! But I most likely won't be back for a couple years, hopefully in two I'll take some leave during season.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Very true! But I most likely won't be back for a couple years, hopefully in two I'll take some leave during season.



Fun fact to add to what he said.

Oklahoma sells resident tags to active duty, no matter where you are stationed or a resident of.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

iccyman001 said:


> Fun fact to add to what he said.
> 
> Oklahoma sells resident tags to active duty, no matter where you are stationed or a resident of.


How's the huntin in OK? Might need to check we out!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> How's the huntin in OK? Might need to check we out!



I enjoy it a lot.....
Lots of good WMAs with nice deer. I know OK was just rated #1 for WT based off a bunch of different categories.

It works nice for me because I am stationed in NM. I just drive a few hours and I am there.
$25 annual tag, $20 for each deer tag, and you're allowed 6 a year (2 bucks/4 does)

So for $145 you can fill your freezer when most states non resident tags are double that!


If you ever need any info, feel free to PM me or pop into the OK thread.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

That does sound nice! Hell if you're talking about non res illinois it's x6 that!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> That does sound nice! Hell if you're talking about non res illinois it's x6 that!


Thats crazy! Congrats on choosing the Air Force. I joined a little over 8 years ago and it's the smartest move I ever made.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

iccyman001 said:


> Thats crazy! Congrats on choosing the Air Force. I joined a little over 8 years ago and it's the smartest move I ever made.


You're in the air force as well? What's your job? Pm me if you'd like


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

cams have a couple possibles but mostly does/fawns. yotes. then the possibles vanished. planted 10 days ago . So once again might just be a doe year again for me.


----------



## hbuscg33 (Jun 11, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> Fun fact to add to what he said.
> 
> Oklahoma sells resident tags to active duty, no matter where you are stationed or a resident of.


So does Illinois!!!


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

I made it to the farm last weekend to finish getting a few stands ready for the season. It looks like things are picking up a little bit.....it might not be too bad this year after all. Between the cooler weather & the farmers cutting silage it looks like the deer have been moving a little more. All of my pictures from the last two weeks were does & fawns, but it's nice to see it start picking up a little bit with a few more pics.


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

Has anyone hunted midewin tall grass Prarie. I just moved up in that area and was looking for somewhere to hunt during the week since my property is over an hour away


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Wednesday is the day we can get back at it!


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

I am headed up tomorrow. I will probably hunt Fulton county on the 1st ..depending on if the wind is out of the SE like the weather is predicting. Then once the start coming out of the W I am switching over to Adams county. I have a couple of nice deer to hunt but need westerly winds to hunt em' don't matter N/S just need the Westerly flow. I hope once the front moves out , Friday and Saturday will be really good. Even if the deer aren't moving atleast it will be cool outside.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

My buddy runs cameras for me on our farm in north central IL below I80 and we have pics of fawns for the first time in three years so hopefully things are turning the corner for us. Corn should be coming out in that area pretty soon. I was told a lot soy beans are already being cut so things are happening. I won't be back until November so I have to live through the reports on AT and texts from my buddies.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's almost here , how time flys ! Looking forward to a good year !


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

One more day!!! Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

For those of you going out tomorrow, good luck and keep us posted on how it goes! Looks like I will probably be going out for the first time this weekend.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

20 hours boys!! lets show em illinois isnt just a bunch of a holes!


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> 20 hours boys!! lets show em illinois isnt just a bunch of a holes!



True, but if they ever give the world an enema, I'm pretty sure Chicago will be the insertion point.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

I will be headed to Illinois for the first time on Nov. 5th. Hunting with a buddy on his dads lease in Pike County. I'm pretty excited! I've never hunted any where but North Louisiana and South Arkansas. It definitely going to be a change of hunting scenery.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

rfeather said:


> True, but if they ever give the world an enema, I'm pretty sure Chicago will be the insertion point.


Yeahh. Unless San Francisco tries to willing take the enema


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

anyone hunt near Scott Air Force Base? whats the outlook looking like this year for that part of the state?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

landon410 said:


> anyone hunt near Scott Air Force Base? whats the outlook looking like this year for that part of the state?


I have no intel on Scott AFB, its in a good area for sure. are you in the Air Force?


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Lots of fresh scrapes around where I hunt. Came across 3 or 4 this morning while squirrel hunting with pellet rifle.


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

I will be getting after it Saturday in the AM. Best of luck, shoot straight, and be safe everyone!!!


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I have no intel on Scott AFB, its in a good area for sure. are you in the Air Force?


no but i have family in the area and we hunt it with them sometimes.


----------



## deer slayer 11 (Nov 22, 2012)

I've been counting down since the season ended last year.[emoji6]


----------



## bruzer (Jan 20, 2005)

I just moved up north to the burbs of Chicago and regretting every second of it. However I will be driving down and hunting private and public land around Champaign. Good luck to all whos going out tomorrow. I wont be in a stand till saturday.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll be out tomorrow morning and evening....I don't care if I don't see a thing...just want to be out there and enjoy the day!!


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

DMcDowell said:


> For those of you going out tomorrow, good luck and keep us posted on how it goes! Looks like I will probably be going out for the first time this weekend.


Thanks. I will be hitting the stand tomorrow morning. Cant wait.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Today is the day! Keep us updated.


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

Haven't seen a thing yet


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Can't talk...in treestand


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Good luck everyone. Shoot straight and be safe. I hope everyone has their harness on.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Lotsa leaves and corn yet! Had a coyote in front of the stand I didn't hunt this morning and he wouldn't come to the lip squeaks so......maybe tonight!


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Had a friend go out this morning, no luck. Heard stuff in the corn, but no confirmed deer sigjtings


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Sat until 9:30am. Had a fox 5ft from me around 6:45a.m. He didn't even see me. Other than that I didn't see anything. Hunted on the ground. Still a bunch of corn where I want to go. Farmer said it'll be a few more weeks time he gets them out. (Public ground)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

also didnt see a thing.. northern illinois. corn needs to get out soon!


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Leased some property in Fulton county this year..wanted somewhere I could take the whole family..pretty excited..Tomorrow I'll be out and Sunday I'll have my wife,12 year old daughter and my 4 year old son and I will be together in a blind..Good luck everyone and be safe


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

Mandango1 said:


> Leased some property in Fulton county this year..wanted somewhere I could take the whole family..pretty excited..Tomorrow I'll be out and Sunday I'll have my wife,12 year old daughter and my 4 year old son and I will be together in a blind..Good luck everyone and be safe


Want to adopt me for a few months lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mandango1 said:


> Leased some property in Fulton county this year..wanted somewhere I could take the whole family..pretty excited..Tomorrow I'll be out and Sunday I'll have my wife,12 year old daughter and my 4 year old son and I will be together in a blind..Good luck everyone and be safe





ILLARCHER said:


> Want to adopt me for a few months lol


I second that!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

who is ready for the cold front this weekend?? I better see some deer on the ground from the illinois squad!


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> who is ready for the cold front this weekend?? I better see some deer on the ground from the illinois squad!




I get to work 12 hour days fri, sat, and sunday! Wish I could go hunt


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I get to work 12 hour days fri, sat, and sunday! Wish I could go hunt


Same here. Can't wait to get out this weekend.

Come on guys let see your deer from opening day.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Illinois doesn't have any deer, remember?


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

I was out yesterday morning. Saw zero but I didn't want to tag out day 1 anyway....


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

I am getting my bow back from the shop today and will be out Saturday. I can't wait!!!


----------



## TheGrouch (Aug 28, 2014)

First year bow hunting and am a bit confused on the bag limits. I see you can only shoot two antlered deer per year, including all forms of hunting (bow/crossbow/shotgun). However, I'm not seeing any limits on does (other than 1 per purchased tag). Am I misreading the regs?


----------



## pappasmerf86 (Sep 29, 2008)

no thats correct its no limit for does as long as you have a tag for them.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

What week do you guys think will be best this year Nov 3 - 7th or Nov 10th - 14th? Wish I could be in the woods both weeks but unfortunately that can't happen. I'm going to try and be in the woods from the 7th - 16th but it's going to be torture being at work Nov 3 - 6th!


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm banking on the 17th - 20th...

-WRM


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I got busted yesterday morning and this morning. Wind and thermals go every direction in the ridges and drainage's I hunt and I'm always sweaty due to such a long walk up and down ridges.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Hoyt said:


> I got busted yesterday morning and this morning. Wind and thermals go every direction in the ridges and drainage's I hunt and I'm always sweaty due to such a long walk up and down ridges.


Well at least you had them around. Season is early, I am sure you will capitalize.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

So much for me going out today! Wanted to sight my bow in this morning (just got new strings an cables) but not in 20-25mph winds. Hopefully it does down some and I can sight in this afternoon and hunt tomorrow. Anyone having any luck??? A guy in my apprentice class has a buddy that tagged out on bucks on the second day already! Lucky bastage.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Deer are moving boys.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats on a great double brow!!!!!


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

^^^^ Great buck! Congrats.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Goose egg opening morning and two forks this morning, herd still down in that section but I just got two new spots!!!!


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

We have had all four seasons since the opener, hot Wednesday, monsoon rains Thursday and Friday and cold today. I have seen more turkeys than deer so far. Only a few babies and last years babies running around so far. Good luck everyone!!!!!


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

Opening day I got blanked yesterday afternoon saw 4 bucks one was a shooter but out of range (set up on his trail tonight) and then this morning had a doe hobble by with a broken leg and had no shot.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I went from sweating ,to rained on , and then I froze my but off ! I'm just practicing now , it's nice to be in the tree again !


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Nothing yesterday. Every one of my trailcams have bucks and every single buck is at night. Not a single daytime buck pic on 5 cameras.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

I had two 2.5 year old bucks come under me this morning. I'm hoping the big boys come out this afternoon. Good luck!


----------



## Whec1790 (Oct 5, 2014)

Headed out for my 1st sit tonight!! I'm pumped!!


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing this morning. Set up on a new spot for the afternoon with a better wind. Hoping to put some meat on the table this afternoon.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Went out last night and saw 13 bucks and 3 does. Biggest buck was 125in 8 pnt. They started coming out at 5:50 and were eating beans then headed to a picked corn field. Lil bucks were sparring the entire time


----------



## craitchky (Feb 27, 2008)

I was out 3 times this weekend, saw a lot of deer, all does and fawns, and took a nice 130# doe this morning.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

My evening hunt yesterday was ruined by someone riding an ATV through our property. [emoji35]


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Went out both evenings this weekend, saw 16 Saturday and 17 this evening. Only buck was a small 4 points. Everything else was does and fawns. Took one home yesterday evening. Had some good ones on cam and had another cam stolen, some people just suck


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Went out on Friday evening to have our main spot spoiled by a downed ground blind. We had 3.5" of rain and caved in the blind and broke 12 rods. Lucky for me the rods are lifetime guarantee. So had to go to back up blind that I have up in some woods along a corn field. Heard deer in the corn but none walked in front of us. 

So Saturday morning went out and put a blind back up in spot 1 and hunted it last night. Had a 2.5 yr 6 point come in and took the shot. My youngest son was with me, he hasnt been with me harvesting a deer, and he was excited. Not the big rack like most of you guys take but for our first I will take it. Big bodied deer though.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Little windy but it's nice to be out here


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anybody know the story of the big Illinois Buck that's on the Heartland Outdoors Website ?


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm waiting for a chance to get out there, but it seems like the wind kicks up as soon as I get a chance...


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Kentucky Lake said:


> Does anybody know the story of the big Illinois Buck that's on the Heartland Outdoors Website ?


Do you know how to save a picture, from another web site, and then post it on here? You`ll get a lot more responses that way.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't like to post pictures of other people's Deer unless I have permission. That's why I always ask if anyone knows the story or has any information on the Deer first.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

COngrats on that Buck!


outdoorsman3 said:


> Deer are moving boys.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

i shot the buck on heartland


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

I really dont want the picture posted here, If the owner of that site is going to be nice enough to offer hunters money for the contest, he deserves any traffic that the buck may bring.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

harvey261 said:


> i shot the buck on heartland





harvey261 said:


> I really dont want the picture posted here, If the owner of that site is going to be nice enough to offer hunters money for the contest, he deserves any traffic that the buck may bring.


youre not allowed to post pictures of your own deer?


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

i could post it yes. Its just the right thing to do in my opinion. Its no problem to go there and see it.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

I dont mind to tell ky lake anything he would like to know thought.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

What an afternoon. Got to the stand around 2:30pm. Winds were crazy. 16-20mph winds until 6pm. Of course I didn't see anything until then. I turned my head and next thing I know I hear something running. I look over and its a very young doe running towards me. Not sure if she busted me or not. The wind was all over the place. She didn't have her tail up and I didn't even attempt to stop her. Heard a few more in the corn right at dark. Heading out again in the morning!


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

I understand. That's why I don't post other peoples pictures without there permission first.

Congratulations on a amazing Buck.


harvey261 said:


> I dont mind to tell ky lake anything he would like to know thought.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

harvey261 said:


> i shot the buck on heartland


Holy Crap Clint. That`s a good one. Congratulations!! Did you kill him from the ground?


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

no it was actually my first stand hunt in over a year.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

Last year i ghillied this area alot and found the sweet spot of deer activity for a stand. Really helped when the big guy started using the area.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Headin down to the Strut & Rut in Arenzville after work today for a weekend hunt. Can't wait to get back down there!!!


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Weekend is here again, hope everyone can get out for a little bit. I am planning on going out tomorrow, hoping the wind/weather will cooperate.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Man do I hate East winds. I feel like I don't see much deer movement on days with NE, E, and SE winds. Do any of you guys agree? I'm still going to go out this weekend and hope to get lucky.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

East wind works great for me getting to and from our ground blind. Not sure about seeing deer with those directions. Hopefully with as cool as it is they maybe moving late this afternoon. Gonna try and be in the blind by no later than 3-3:15ish.


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

Was out yesterday morning. Pushed deer off the food plot on the way in. Had 2 doe's and a small 4 point within shooting distance. Past on the doe cause the fawn still had spots ( dont judge me, I passed on it ) A couple good shooters on camera all at night, 1 was around 4pm coming off the corn heading to the creek bottom i believe.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Up and at em boys! Good luck this weekend.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I killed a slick head last weekend. I'm staying out of the woods till Halloween weekend.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't forget to wear your orange! It's youth weekend now


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Seabee99 said:


> Don't forget to wear your orange! It's youth weekend now


 great reminder , I hate orange but I wear it . Let's hope it quits raining so they can get the corn out !


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

This will be my first year hunting in Illinois after I moved from MI. Luckily I work in the AG industry and scored some really solid ground to hunt. Huntign in Christian county and getting my first hunt in today. Weathe rlooks pretty good and the wind is perfect for my stand placement. Really excited to be hunting Illinois and have the opportunity at some good bucks instead of shooting all swamp donkeys like I did up in MI. 

I have to say, I love the way the deer herd is managed here in IL, I wish more states had practices and regulations like this state does. It's a culture and it seems liek a lot of you have adapted to that culture. Kudos to you all!


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Doebuster said:


> great reminder , I hate orange but I wear it . Let's hope it quits raining so they can get the corn out !


Amen. Im going out this evening and am hoping to see this particular buck that I caught a glimpse of last weekend who hasnt been on my cams.... 

I was actually telling my wife yesterday about a guy I work with who got shot in the head while turkey hunting last weekend. He was really lucky he didn't get hurt hardly at all. Thats what remiinded me...


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have to say, I love the way the deer herd is managed here in IL, I wish more states had practices and regulations like this state does. It's a culture and it seems liek a lot of you have adapted to that culture. Kudos to you all![/QUOTE]

I can tell you havent followed our "deer management". We are likely the only state to have to form an organization to attempt to get the DNR to not kill everything off. We are the most political dnr in the country. And our quality has completely bottomed out state wide.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Spartyhntr said:


> This will be my first year hunting in Illinois after I moved from MI. Luckily I work in the AG industry and scored some really solid ground to hunt. Huntign in Christian county and getting my first hunt in today. Weathe rlooks pretty good and the wind is perfect for my stand placement. Really excited to be hunting Illinois and have the opportunity at some good bucks instead of shooting all swamp donkeys like I did up in MI.
> 
> I have to say, I love the way the deer herd is managed here in IL, I wish more states had practices and regulations like this state does. It's a culture and it seems liek a lot of you have adapted to that culture. Kudos to you all!


Welcome to IL, but I can tell your a newbie, the deer hunting used to be way better, the management used to be way better


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

harvey261 said:


> I have to say, I love the way the deer herd is managed here in IL, I wish more states had practices and regulations like this state does. It's a culture and it seems liek a lot of you have adapted to that culture. Kudos to you all!


I can tell you havent followed our "deer management". We are likely the only state to have to form an organization to attempt to get the DNR to not kill everything off. We are the most political dnr in the country. And our quality has completely bottomed out state wide.[/QUOTE]

I hope this is sarcasm lol. Illinois is sending out sharpshooters all over northern illinois at night and wiping out the herd


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

If you want to see what our DNR has done, just go to the illinois deer classic. At the peak there was 500 heads there many current year. There would be several 8 points over 170, now there are less deer over 170 at the show than there was in the 8 point division. The few trophys that are left in illinois are here because of private land owners refusing to allow the DNR to destroy what they have build. But its just a matter of time before we fall behind TN at this rate. I can think of a dozen states i would rather hunt than illinois, that wasnt the case 8 years ago. Management isnt unlimited doe takes, and a 5 dollar nonresident poaching license, along with reusable buck tags.....


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Spartyhntr said:


> This will be my first year hunting in Illinois after I moved from MI. Luckily I work in the AG industry and scored some really solid ground to hunt. Huntign in Christian county and getting my first hunt in today. Weathe rlooks pretty good and the wind is perfect for my stand placement. Really excited to be hunting Illinois and have the opportunity at some good bucks instead of shooting all swamp donkeys like I did up in MI.
> 
> I have to say, I love the way the deer herd is managed here in IL, I wish more states had practices and regulations like this state does. It's a culture and it seems liek a lot of you have adapted to that culture. Kudos to you all!


Welcome to IL but you couldn't be more misguided in an opinion. The IL DNR is the most corrupt idiotic dnr in North America. We still have deer due to the grace of God period


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

jbudz said:


> up and at em boys! Good luck this weekend.


get it done!!!!!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Was out today. Saw one lone doe. Pulled trailcam cards and all the big boys have disappeared and even the little bucks are only showing up at night.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

harvey261 said:


> If you want to see what our DNR has done, just go to the illinois deer classic. At the peak there was 500 heads there many current year. There would be several 8 points over 170, now there are less deer over 170 at the show than there was in the 8 point division. The few trophys that are left in illinois are here because of private land owners refusing to allow the DNR to destroy what they have build. But its just a matter of time before we fall behind TN at this rate. I can think of a dozen states i would rather hunt than illinois, that wasnt the case 8 years ago. Management isnt unlimited doe takes, and a 5 dollar nonresident poaching license, along with reusable buck tags.....


What is the $5 nonres poaching tag, and the reusable buck tag you speak of?


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Saw a nice 6 point and a really nice 10/12 (wasn't able to count, too much brush) yesterday morning, didn't have a clean shot on either. About an hour later, had an awesome looking bobcat come by at 10 yards. That was the morning sit. Evening sit had me fighting off a raccoon twice that tried getting in my stand with me. I had to swat at him with an arrow and he would just cling around the other side and keep trying to climb! I had a fork come in at 20 yards this morning, but he got the pass.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Me and the ol lady went out this morning. Hard to base anything off of that because we have to sit a blind and she's all over the place with the binoculars and looking out every window like crazy. Did see a doe and a fawn cross a bean field though about 740. Been seeing a lot more movement by myself but most of you know how that goes. Good luck! Looking forward to some pics


----------



## Mgeralds85 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey guys showing some love for the great deer killing state of Illinois!! I finally have the buck to doe ratios in check on the property I have been hunting the last 10 years now. Deer numbers on the farm have always been very good and we didn't really get hit hard by EHD due to having good water on the farm (large creek and 2 ponds close). I was able to harvest a 149 1/8" 10 on my first hunt out this year. He's my biggest deer to date and to top it off I liked him on my dads birthday. Lost my dad nearly 13 years ago from a heart attack. This is also the same deer I stuck and lost last season who I was almost certain was dead!! On a sad note I just found out on Saturday after this gun season this is my last year hunting the property due to the guy wanting to reduce the number of hunters, but I still held to my standards as I had a basket 8 walk directly under me and he lived to see another day. By the looks of things after youth season Illinois will be just fine this year. Good luck boys let put some big Illinois buck in the truck!! lol anyone know of ground to lease for 2015 in south western IL. I really hate to lease ground but I guess if I want a place to hunt I have no choice. seems to be the thing to do now. Boy how times have changed!!


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Went to a new location tonight. Sat on the ground. Nothing but rain and leaves falling. Found a trail that looks like a cow path coming in and out of the CRP in front of me. May set a stand up next week in this location. Didn't see anything tonight. Thinking this rain had them hunkered down.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Burtle said:


> Went to a new location tonight. Sat on the ground. Nothing but rain and leaves falling. Found a trail that looks like a cow path coming in and out of the CRP in front of me. May set a stand up next week in this location. Didn't see anything tonight. Thinking this rain had them hunkered down.


Good luck :wink:


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow This rain is crazy , looking forward to drying out some !


----------



## JFtheGR8 (Jan 14, 2014)

Been skunked so far, almost literally. Can't wait until this weekend though. The Mackinaw river is up quite a bit. I'm hoping this rain will stop and we'll get dry weather for a while. Should help with the deer movement in my area.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Icyman  I'll be back Thursday afternoon lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

rain rain go away


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I've been about every day of the season and so far seen deer from my stands twice. A doe and little 4pt or so and a couple of doe and fawns. I am seeing fresh buck sign everywhere and starting to see some big rubs. I think it will be a good rut around here this yr since there are so few doe the bucks should be looking all over.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

going tomorrow morning and evening. just north of peoria. was out last monday and passed a fork buck in the morning and a small 8 pt. in the evening. had two does and two fawns at 45 yrds but it was too dark for a $22 hailmary shot and chance wounding a deer. half the crops have been harvested and that was more than a week ago, so hopefully more has come down. i think with the dry conditions tomorrow, i might be able to get one of those big does so i can stay out of my woods until November. but, i think we're getting into that mid/late october lull. good luck everyone and wear those harnesses.


----------



## VAarrowslinger (Sep 12, 2007)

harvey261 said:


> If you want to see what our DNR has done, just go to the illinois deer classic. At the peak there was 500 heads there many current year. There would be several 8 points over 170, now there are less deer over 170 at the show than there was in the 8 point division. The few trophys that are left in illinois are here because of private land owners refusing to allow the DNR to destroy what they have build. But its just a matter of time before we fall behind TN at this rate. I can think of a dozen states i would rather hunt than illinois, that wasnt the case 8 years ago. Management isnt unlimited doe takes, and a 5 dollar nonresident poaching license, along with reusable buck tags.....


really? I must be crazy then. I just dropped right at $500 dollars on tags two weeks ago. I've paid the going rate since 1999 and I enjoy the country, people and the deer herd. The herd has declined but its not because all non residents are out to get you or reuse the tags they work hard to pay for. The number of hunters has declined greatly over that 15 years. I hunt several states because I love archery and bowhunting. I support management in Illinois, VA, Kentucky, Iowa, Ohio and TN and I take offense in being grouped with said poachers, doe slaughters or tag reusers.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Failed to draw any western big game tags this year despite tons of points. Then my OTC Colorado elk hunt got cancelled August 23rd due to some out of the blue health problems. But ended up pulling a consolation prize out of my hat on October 3rd in Illinois, only three hours into my first hunt. Taken at Notellum Conservation Area in Goscout County.

Was so happy to be free of month long brutal pinched nerve pain, I took a selfie seconds before my shot!

































Had several folks claim no way he's 160" but my tape disagrees.

Right ----- Left 

MB 25 4/8----- 25 6/8 G1 5 0/8----- 6 6/8 G2 13 0/8----- 12 4/8 G3 9 6/8----- 8 4/8 

H1 5 0/8----- 4 7/8 H2 4 6/8----- 4 6/8 H3 4 5/8----- 4 5/8 H4 3 4/8----- 3 2/8 

Inside spread 18 3/8 

Total 160 0/8

***********************************
Member RMEF, Pope & Young Club, NRA, UWC & DP Hate Club


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

harvey261 said:


> If you want to see what our DNR has done, just go to the illinois deer classic. At the peak there was 500 heads there many current year. There would be several 8 points over 170, now there are less deer over 170 at the show than there was in the 8 point division. The few trophys that are left in illinois are here because of private land owners refusing to allow the DNR to destroy what they have build. But its just a matter of time before we fall behind TN at this rate. I can think of a dozen states i would rather hunt than illinois, that wasnt the case 8 years ago. Management isnt unlimited doe takes, and a 5 dollar nonresident poaching license, along with reusable buck tags.....


While I agree the IL DNR has done some stupid stuff, I wouldn't use the deer classic as a gauge of success. We used to go every year and my cousins and uncles would take their deer. It then got worse and worse every year until it became a flea market. We stopped going and they stopped bringing deer. They haven't stopped killing big deer though. Just because you can get lots of tags doesn't mean you have to use them.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a monster 8, congrats!


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been out a few times and seen deer eeach time. Does, fawns and small bucks....nothing to get excited about. The corn is still standing all over me and with this rain this week it may still be while before it gets cut....grrrrrr


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw 2 decent bucks tonight working scrapes. Both in the 130 ish range. Won't be long and the big boys will be on their feet


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Agreed about the Illinois Deer Classic not being a good judge of the herd (even though it is horribly mismanaged). There is too much their that has little or nothing to do with hunting. Bloomington was a good central spot years back and Peoria still was alright. Once it moved to Springfield a lot of people I know stopped going. From what I have heard, it's a pretty bad set up as well. Plus, its way too early in the year now. They need to push it back to March. Most deer hunters are just getting done with the season, they need to let us catch our breath before getting right back into hunting. Put it back in Peoria or Bloomington and have it in March and it will get better again.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

VAarrowslinger said:


> really? I must be crazy then. I just dropped right at $500 dollars on tags two weeks ago. I've paid the going rate since 1999 and I enjoy the country, people and the deer herd. The herd has declined but its not because all non residents are out to get you or reuse the tags they work hard to pay for. The number of hunters has declined greatly over that 15 years. I hunt several states because I love archery and bowhunting. I support management in Illinois, VA, Kentucky, Iowa, Ohio and TN and I take offense in being grouped with said poachers, doe slaughters or tag reusers.


NO insult ment, there are good NRs that come here every year. THere are also TONS of NRS that come here, buy the 5 dollar antlerless only tag, while hunting on a lease, that intend to violate the law. There are also NRs coming here and using the landowners tags. This issue needs to be solved fast. Also residents have a completely reusable tag if they process their own deer. Odds of getting caught are almost nonexistent. 

As far as the classic itself being a bad indicator, that could be the case but giant deer still make it to the classic when killed. Current year boone and cross class deer have dropped to i believe 2 last year. TWO A show that had over 500 total heads and about 20 to 30 current year booners. Everything else also indicates that we have major herd issues here.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

I have only 2 short sits this year and not seen anything yet.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Blew out my left knee on september 9th. Still waiting on a surgery dated. Not much in the way of hunting this year.:banghead: I hope this gets fixed soon. At least before shotgun season.


----------



## MXZ (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey guys whats the acorn crop like this year?


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

MXZ said:


> Hey guys whats the acorn crop like this year?


Amazing. Need to cut my grass with a hard hat on


----------



## MXZ (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks lol have a good stand of oak on the farm I hunt and it has not had a good nut crop in past 3 years... beside my partner and I that is...lol Thanks my hunting friend best of luck enjoy and stay safe! a huntN friend Gary.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Zim said:


> Failed to draw any western big game tags this year despite tons of points. Then my OTC Colorado elk hunt got cancelled August 23rd due to some out of the blue health problems. But ended up pulling a consolation prize out of my hat on October 3rd in Illinois, only three hours into my first hunt. Taken at Notellum Conservation Area in Goscout County.
> 
> Was so happy to be free of month long brutal pinched nerve pain, I took a selfie seconds before my shot!
> 
> ...


thats a dandy...looks alot like my 163" 8 pt. nice going


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Zim said:


> Failed to draw any western big game tags this year despite tons of points. Then my OTC Colorado elk hunt got cancelled August 23rd due to some out of the blue health problems. But ended up pulling a consolation prize out of my hat on October 3rd in Illinois, only three hours into my first hunt. Taken at Notellum Conservation Area in Goscout County.
> 
> Was so happy to be free of month long brutal pinched nerve pain, I took a selfie seconds before my shot!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

HeartBreak3r said:


> Awesome 8 pointer. That cape looks beautiful too


Thx it will be only my second mount with the thin early season coat. My other also came on Oct. 3rd, back in 2007. The cape has two unusual vertical lines on the driver's side. Taxidermist think they are scars from burs or wire.

Only problem is I now only have one buck tag left with 4 weeks time off work. But I can try to stick a couple turkey too. Good problem to have.


----------



## fm11nyc (Oct 1, 2009)

Killed oct 8 th going into corn.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

fm11nyc said:


> Killed oct 8 th going into corn.


Congrats on gnarly buck. Unusual mid-October date to take mature one. I got in on mine first cold front after opener.


----------



## IL John (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome buck. Saw a big boy the other day while driving home at 3:30 2 days ago. Their starting to move around more during daylight


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Buck Zim


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

Anyone try rattling yet?


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

I was just out this evening, and I had a decent looking buck walk behind my stand. He managed to keep some thick brush between me and him. Unfortunately, all I had in my pack was one of those doe bleat cans. I set it off once, hoping he'd take one more step to the right so I could get a shot, but he looked over his shoulder once and kept on going. I wish I'd had a grunt or snort-wheeze call to try out instead, but I have a feeling I would have gotten a similar response.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

ILLARCHER said:


> Anyone try rattling yet?


I've never had any luck rattling in Illinois


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> I've never had any luck rattling in Illinois


I never did either until last year. I was out November 7 rattled in 4 separate bucks on 4 different attempts. It was definitely a magical afternoon.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

dhom said:


> I never did either until last year. I was out November 7 rattled in 4 separate bucks on 4 different attempts. It was definitely a magical afternoon.


How many of those 4 were mature deer??? Rattling in a buck is easy, rattle in something big is a whole different story.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> How many of those 4 were mature deer??? Rattling in a buck is easy, rattle in something big is a whole different story.


2 of the 4 were mature. Prior to that day I cannot say I ever successfully rattled in anything. The deer that particular day came running in within a minute or 2 of my rattling sequence. I also was grunting along and during the rattling.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I've only rattled in one small buck in Illinois.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a low in the low 30s Saturday night, possible frost?! I know I'm gettin excited for this cool weather on a weekend. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys. Well this is my first year hunting in Illinois after moving from the swamps of Michigan. I work in the Ag industry so finding time to hunt is pretty hard, but luckily it offers so great opportunities for land. I scored a coupel different farms, not too much timber but plenty surrounding to hold deer. Ok I'll get to the point. 

Last night was my second night in stand. I raced out of work and got to my stand at about 5:15, definitely late for my liking but I knew the deer would be moving after all the rains. It wasn't 5 minutes before I started to see buck movement. I walked this guy chase off a few smaller bucks about 200 yards away in the back of the cut bean field that borders some standing corn. The sun was starting to set and decided to sneak out of there before I got stuck in my stand with deer in the field after dark. So I climbed down and when I got down I looke dup and here he came chasing four doe right past me. Took the shot at 40 yards. He ran about 100 yards and piled up. My biggest buck to date and very excited! Christian County


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

Pulled my camera so I could look once I got up in my stand and this is what I found...


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Only thing I've rattled in in 25 yrs is a little 6 point. 4 times in a hour and a half. But I keep trying!! Saw some new scraps on the way to the stand tonight so things are starting to look good !!


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Saw a 2.5 year old pushing a doe hard last night.......


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Shot a slick head at about 730 this mornin. Her and another doe plus 5 fawns fed straight away from me till they hit my scent in tall grass where I walked in at then turn and ran to about 35 yards and took too long to walk by me. I plan on eatin some backstrap tomorrow!


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

haven't been hunting as much as I planned this year, sucks. 

I'm off work at 2a.m and going home to get ready and will be in my stand around 6a.m. tomorrow 


hoping to get a doe down! (gotta shoot a doe first)


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

Zim said:


> Failed to draw any western big game tags this year despite tons of points. Then my OTC Colorado elk hunt got cancelled August 23rd due to some out of the blue health problems. But ended up pulling a consolation prize out of my hat on October 3rd in Illinois, only three hours into my first hunt. Taken at Notellum Conservation Area in Goscout County.
> 
> Was so happy to be free of month long brutal pinched nerve pain, I took a selfie seconds before my shot!
> 
> ...


Hey , Its Shawn. The guy that talked to you at the motel the morning after you killed your deer. Congrats again on an awesome buck. I am headed back up in 2 weeks.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Shawn, It was nice chatting with you that day. Could you tell I was half out of it? I was so physically exhausted packing this guy out the night before until 3 AM.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

fm11nyc said:


> Killed oct 8 th going into corn.
> View attachment 2063387


Man look at that swamp donk! That buck has some character! Awesome buck


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Saturday evening was unreal. I saw over 20 deer. Probably should have shot a couple does but I was having too much fun watching them all filter by the stand, and I was hoping a big boy would show up also. Did see a 120ish and a 130ish buck out in the bean field. They weren't pushing does but were walking up to check them out. It should get good here in a couple weeks.


----------



## snwblnd (Nov 8, 2011)

What a Bruiser. Way to go! I finally connected, shot a big old Doe Thursday Afternoon.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Great afternoon to be out.

How many of you hunt public? Private?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Burtle said:


> View attachment 2066142
> 
> Great afternoon to be out.
> 
> How many of you hunt public? Private?


Good luck!


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

I got my first shot at a mature buck in five years last eve. Def my best yet but still on the fence if he's wall material or euro mount(I can do that myself on the cheap). Anyhow he was the only deer I saw and didn't come in until light was fading. 20 yd shot


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Shelby county












any thoughts on what he will score


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Brownie2 said:


> Shelby county
> View attachment 2066182
> View attachment 2066185
> any thoughts on what he will score


I'd say 130's


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

130 sounds about right


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm quite tickled with him thanks guys


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Brownie2 said:


> Shelby county
> View attachment 2066182
> View attachment 2066185
> any thoughts on what he will score


I'd say 135-138.

Nice deer, congrats


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

That's a nice looking buck...congrats!


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't know about score, I'm no good at that, but if he were my deer he'd be on the wall. Nice buck!


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Had a young 4 pointer tempt me on Sunday, hopefully get to see something bigger this weekend. If the opportunity presents itself, going to try and fill my doe tag this weekend too.


----------



## Strickj (Oct 10, 2011)

what do you guys make of the warm temps we're getting this weekend? I'll be in the tree, but its not ideal


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Going to put up a ground blind in a new location today since the farmer cut his beans. Right off a little ridge and I am able to nestle the blind into the trees without much cutting. Hoping to hunt it tomorrow afternoon. I know I should wait but going to try it and see what happens.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I morphed my schedule to work during the warm weather so I can hung full time when the temps drop.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Strickj said:


> what do you guys make of the warm temps we're getting this weekend? I'll be in the tree, but its not ideal


I'd do housework waiting for the cool snap following, it will be magical


----------



## BoneReaper16 (Oct 21, 2014)

Im not going to say the weather is ideal but you cant kill'em from the couch!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll be in the stand, but probably wont see anything but squirrels. Corn still isnt out due to all the rain recently so I know where the deer are hiding


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

Zim said:


> Hi Shawn, It was nice chatting with you that day. Could you tell I was half out of it? I was so physically exhausted packing this guy out the night before until 3 AM.


Yeah I was surprised when you told me that you got him out by yourself. That had to be tough as big as he was. Are you gonna be up that way any in November? We will be at the same hotel as you were at starting the first week through the 15th roughly.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Shawn, I have reservations there Oct 27-Nov 9. May even stay longer. Solo one week and with a hunting buddy the second week. Hope to see you.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I've been seeing lots of little yrling bucks...spikes, 4pts, etc. looking for a home I guess. See little bucks every yr about this time. Only grown ones I've seen are at night on cams and jumped one coming out..bedded I think. South Shawnee Forest.

Starting to see some big rubs and plenty of scrapes. A small 4pt chased a doe in front of me one morning.


----------



## Whec1790 (Oct 5, 2014)

Tuesday Nov4th they have 30 degree temp drop overnight! Can you say game on!


----------



## Whec1790 (Oct 5, 2014)

Also found a cool FB page for Deer hunters, Central IL Rut reports!


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

... not hitting the woods until next FRI morning... and I can't hardly wait... lol

PUMPED!


----------



## illwoods (Jun 21, 2005)

Whec1790 said:


> Tuesday Nov4th they have 30 degree temp drop overnight! Can you say game on!


Where did you see this?


----------



## Whec1790 (Oct 5, 2014)

Accuweather


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Strickj said:


> what do you guys make of the warm temps we're getting this weekend? I'll be in the tree, but its not ideal


I have a couple nice ones on cam, going to let my place rest during the warm weather to keep scent out. Tuesday morning looks like a good time weather wise!


----------



## Whec1790 (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks like they changed it already


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Haven't seen a single deer last 3 sits...


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Thinking about putting decoy's out next week when I go out. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I would not hesitate to start using a buck decoy now. I will be in the morning.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Going out tonight and tomorrow morning. Not the most ideal conditions but is better then sitting in front of the tv.


----------



## tuckerman9 (May 13, 2007)

getting ready to head out, I would like to see something besides yearlings tonight.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

You will on Tuesday evening when the cold front blows in.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Only been in the tree twice since I was gone to WY for almost 2 weeks. Shot a nice medium doe on a new property I have. It is just a little creek line pass through about 5 minutes from work, so at least it's convenient for a quick before and after work sit. Hopes for a big buck are small out there but at least I bagged a doe. Went there this morning and got skunked.

I've purposely stayed out of my other properties but will start hunting them this weekend. Next weekend will be all day sit time. More corn will be gone and hopefully it'll cool off.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Saw several deer in the cut fields tonight. One little buck was out harassing the ladies but they weren't havin it haha


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's going to be hot this weekend looks like next week could be good it's starting to get close , we need a cold front . I hate the high temps !


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Got skunked last night. Going to wait until next week. Deer aren't moving very much where I'm at.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Shot my second doe tonight. Seen tons of doe activity, they just got most of the fields out around me which definitely helps. All does and a few small bucks. Haven't see any big boys in a while. Lookin forward to a temp drop


----------



## Nickdawg18 (Oct 11, 2014)

Haven't seen any deer at all in Madison and st. Clair counties.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Looking at the forecast you boys need to call in sick Friday. Halloween's weather forecast looks to be a big old cold snap. Good luck, wish I were there and stay safe.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya I'm starting my season Tuesday night. Decoy and rattling.


----------



## screaminbulls1 (Feb 3, 2011)

We are starting to see a couple of more mature bucks on their feet during daylight hours. Its getting close. Next week if the weather report is right should be a great week to be in the tree.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Some big bucks will hit the dirt this coming weekend, I can't wait. All day sits Saturday and Sunday. Maybe the "flu" on Friday. Boss won't buy it though. After 20 years there he knows better


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Had a mature 10 pointer about 25 yards from me at first light on Sunday. Never presented a shot but sure got the heart beating.

With the forecast and the crops being harvested, it looks like it is about to get really good out there.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Finding some big rubs..one on a 12" dia tree. Lots of 4" dia. Haven't been back into this area in 6 yrs. it's a 2 hr walk from house back into Shawnee. Won't go back in there until a good cold snap...looks like Fri. 33 degrees.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I have been seeing small bucks cruising the last few mornings and does and fawn out around 8 am. Probably gonna get out the decoy and try some rattling later this week.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone in or around Wayne/Clay counties know if most of the corn is out yet or coming out?


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

22jdub said:


> Anyone in or around Wayne/Clay counties know if most of the corn is out yet or coming out?


I am by southern Wayne county, actually in White County. The farmers are hitting the fields hard but there is still a fair amount of crops still to get out.


----------



## bow4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

We got hit by EHD pretty bad in last two years in Sangamon county, but seeing more bucks this year than last - in tree and on the cameras. 
High of 50 on Saturday - with crops out should be good


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

I was out Sunday morning. Saw a couple young bucks that appeared to be just cruising. I had hung the tarsal gland out and rattled, one small 8 came in and came directly to the tarsal glad. Smelled and pulled his ears back and bristled up a bit. No doe's at all but it doesnt surprise me since LaSalle county is basically unlimited doe tags for firearms and late season.

Tons of scrapes and rubs all over. I placed a camera in front on a large tree that was shredded. Placed a MOCK Scrape 2 weeks ago and it is being worked actively now and went from 8 inches to 24 inches plus. Its only a matter of time. All the mature deer are moving around 1-3am on the cameras. 

Good luck all!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Went out last night and could have shot 5 different skinheads and one small 5 pointer. There's a few good bucks on my cameras at night. Need another good week and it'll be all day sit time.

Looking to do all day sits 11/6-11/9, hopefully 11/11, and then 11/13-11/15.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

raber88 said:


> I am by southern Wayne county, actually in White County. The farmers are hitting the fields hard but there is still a fair amount of crops still to get out.


Awesome, thanks. I hunt northern Wayne, will be down there again Nov 8th so hoping the corn is gone by then.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

There is a 198 inch 10 Point Buck posted on the Heartland Outdoors website. It seems like Illinois is producing some good Bucks this year.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll be hittin the horns starting tomorrow because the Bucks will all be educated once the throngs hit the public I'm hunting.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Me too Zim. Got the boss all ready to rock


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Seen some bucks chasing. 

This coming weekend I imagine its going to be good


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a foodplot that's been getting hammered by does and fawns for the past month or so. I pulled the card last night and had about 5 different bucks show up in that plot for the first time in the last week. Starting Friday I will start moving into my rut stands and hunting in the morning, I'm hoping for a good 3 day weekend 10/31-11/2 based upon the calendar, corn harvest, and temps.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

JC-XT said:


> I have a foodplot that's been getting hammered by does and fawns for the past month or so. I pulled the card last night and had about 5 different bucks show up in that plot for the first time in the last week. Starting Friday I will start moving into my rut stands and hunting in the morning, I'm hoping for a good 3 day weekend 10/31-11/2 based upon the calendar, corn harvest, and temps.


The only thing hammering my plot is out-of-state trespassers. I swear, I'd have more success hunting "foreigners" with a camera.


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

Kentucky Lake said:


> There is a 198 inch 10 Point Buck posted on the Heartland Outdoors website. It seems like Illinois is producing some good Bucks this year.


if it was the deer Macklin killed, it was taken off arguably the best 900 acre stretch of property in the United States that nobody knows about because it is owned by 2 different people.. one has 290 acres and the other little over 500 and 3 people total hunt it.. 2 on the 500 and 1 on the 290.... people have no idea what is walking in that stretch.. i am guessing at minimum 10-12 booners yearly...... pope and young... well they dont even get the bow picked up.....


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> The only thing hammering my plot is out-of-state trespassers. I swear, I'd have more success hunting "foreigners" with a camera.


That stinks. My neighbors seem to stick to their own properties but I don't think they've ever seen a deer they didn't try to kill.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

JC-XT said:


> That stinks. My neighbors seem to stick to their own properties but I don't think they've ever seen a deer they didn't try to kill.


Bordering the Shawnee NF definitely has its drawbacks


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

I noticed an increase in scraping the past week


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

It was taken near Clinton, Illinois.


Quickpin87 said:


> if it was the deer Macklin killed, it was taken off arguably the best 900 acre stretch of property in the United States that nobody knows about because it is owned by 2 different people.. one has 290 acres and the other little over 500 and 3 people total hunt it.. 2 on the 500 and 1 on the 290.... people have no idea what is walking in that stretch.. i am guessing at minimum 10-12 booners yearly...... pope and young... well they dont even get the bow picked up.....


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm thinking this weekend is going to be HOT! Temps look to perfect on Friday and Saturday. Good day to be in the woods all day. I think mature bucks will get there first urge to start finding the ladies when this temp really drops. 

I was in Jo Daviess county this weekend (Live in Chicago) and saw plenty of deer on the roads at night and saw small bucks laying on the side of the road. When I was driving back Sunday early afternoon someone has a very big mature 8 point with all of mass and kickers on his roof. Probably shot that morning or the night before. 

Get ready, I think the time we wait for all year is almost here!


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

Kentucky Lake said:


> It was taken near Clinton, Illinois.


Yes it is the deer I thought it was..


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ttt what is everyone seeing


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Starting to see bigger bucks chasing


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll be out in the woods this weekend. Dang corn is still standing which sucks. Still fighting the neighbors who think they have the right to hunt the land that my family owns so we'll see what happens. Might get to meet the warden and sheriff this weekend while im at it


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I have been seeing young bucks cruising almost every morning.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

North central IL - a good amount of corn still up. Finally seeing some scrapes and new rubs around. Watched a small 8 make a scrape 25 yards from the stand yesterday morning. Evening movement better than mornings still. No chasing. No movement except for 1 hour before dark and the first hour of the day.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Went out yesterday morning for a couple hours, all quiet, saw my first rub, have been staying out of the timber. Heading out tonight. Thought about taking Friday off but now they are calling for 25mph winds


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

offroadr said:


> Went out yesterday morning for a couple hours, all quiet, saw my first rub, have been staying out of the timber. Heading out tonight. Thought about taking Friday off but now they are calling for 25mph winds


I thought about doing the same. I am debating whether it is worth trying the evening or not. Saturday doesn't seem to be much better with 18mph winds. Whats everyone's opinions on hunting with this wind Friday and Saturday?


----------



## bowhunter357 (Jul 23, 2004)

didn't have a shooter on camera until late last week. Now we have scrapes everywhere and 4 shooters have shown up on camera regularly. Seem to be moving late evenings better than the mornings from what I can tell, but just watched a nice little 120's 8 this morning. He was checking scrapes with his nose in the air. I would say the next 10 days are going to be GOOOOOOOOD! Get out of work and in the stand.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

raber88 said:


> I thought about doing the same. I am debating whether it is worth trying the evening or not. Saturday doesn't seem to be much better with 18mph winds. Whats everyone's opinions on hunting with this wind Friday and Saturday?


Saturday is showing 9mph on weather.com. That will be awesome. If the rut is rolling , wind doesnt matter. I saw 11 bucks last year in one morning with a 35mph wind mid Nov.. Its a little early for that though.


----------



## pappasmerf86 (Sep 29, 2008)

i took friday off to go hunting this weekend im not worried about the higher winds they will only be on friday. i think it will be a great weekend to go out too since the weather is getting into a cold snap the deer should be up and moving.


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone around the Effingham/Deitrich area? Whats the status of the corn/beans?? Any chasing of action that way?? 
I will be there for 7-8 days starting next Sat. Been trying to keep up with what is going on in the state from this thread. We made a trip there three weeks ago to hang 8 cameras and 5 single man ladders. Saw several scrapes, and alot of tracks, but ther was alot of corn standing and figured they were hemmed up in there. Landowner planted our whole place in raddishes this year, and we should have tons of feed for deer when corn/beans are gone.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

chadabear said:


> Anyone around the Effingham/Deitrich area? Whats the status of the corn/beans?? Any chasing of action that way??
> I will be there for 7-8 days starting next Sat. Been trying to keep up with what is going on in the state from this thread. We made a trip there three weeks ago to hang 8 cameras and 5 single man ladders. Saw several scrapes, and alot of tracks, but ther was alot of corn standing and figured they were hemmed up in there. Landowner planted our whole place in raddishes this year, and we should have tons of feed for deer when corn/beans are gone.


I am just north of Effingham and a good % of corn is out around here. They will be hitting it hard this week I am sure. I saw combines up and running this morning. No chasing yet but the young bucks are cruising and bumping does a little bit. Most action is in the first 45 minutes to first hour in the morning here. Scrapes are showing up. I would have to think the cold snap is gonna get some mature deer on their feet.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I am heading out Friday wind or no wind....


----------



## markk (Jan 7, 2012)

I will be up in nw il. - jd county on sat.-next fri., fri. there will be 40 mph winds , after that goes away it should be perfect !!!


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

I am on a roll, red hot!! After 6 sits and 16 hours on stand saw my first deer of the year!! Small buck feeding at end of shooting time. First time out since last week, lot of leaves down from what it was last week.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Buddy killed a good 1 tonight. Wasn't chasing or anything just heading to fresh cut beans to feed. 
Unfortunately his property borders the farm I hunt. Lol so I'll have to check that 1 off the list!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

First whitetail of the year down. Good morning all around


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> First whitetail of the year down. Good morning all around
> View attachment 2072584


That yours Ernie? Thats a great looking buck!!!!


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

What a beauty congrats!!


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> First whitetail of the year down. Good morning all around
> View attachment 2072584


Nice! Congrats


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice work congrats


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the nice comments.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well done Maxemus


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

markk said:


> I will be up in nw il. - jd county on sat.-next fri., fri. there will be 40 mph winds , after that goes away it should be perfect !!!


Good luck Mark (and everyone) I'll be up in jd county next week as well. I'm not sure the corn will be out of our place so it may be a little tougher but I can't wait to get out.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Went out last night while playing mr mom, in the car...theres a county road running along one side with really long sweeping turn in it...and one of my stands is down in the pinch point of timber between two fields...3 bucks all within 30yds of my stand right at dusk 1.5 and two 3.5yr olds. Iol be there tonight  ...grandma will have daughter duty lol!


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

For those of you on facebook. Check out a page my buddy just set up for more IL Hunting. https://www.facebook.com/NEILWhitetail

Hoping to get one on the ground Saturday.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Put some meat in the freezer last night. Now time to start buck hunting


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

nice work guys!


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats Maxemus! Great buck! Love the split g2. I'm heading down to central Illinois tomorrow afternoon, any report on how the bucks are moving? Obviously one good one was moving for you! Im thinking Saturday may be an all day sit for me, weather looks perfect for an early november hunt!

Anybody else seeing any increase in movement over the last couple days? My father was out with his crossbow yesterday and got a one antlered 4 point. After 16 or so sits and only letting an arrow fly at a coyote he was pretty happy to fill the freezer. The buck he shot we never had on camera so I think they are starting to get that rut itch!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Fridays wind might be a factor at 23mph but all day Saturday and Sunday should be killer. 
Going to be good.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats to you offroadr as well!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BigBrian said:


> Congrats Maxemus! Great buck! Love the split g2. I'm heading down to central Illinois tomorrow afternoon, any report on how the bucks are moving? Obviously one good one was moving for you! Im thinking Saturday may be an all day sit for me, weather looks perfect for an early november hunt!
> 
> Anybody else seeing any increase in movement over the last couple days? My father was out with his crossbow yesterday and got a one antlered 4 point. After 16 or so sits and only letting an arrow fly at a coyote he was pretty happy to fill the freezer. The buck he shot we never had on camera so I think they are starting to get that rut itch!


Thanks. Cool mornings are really helping. I had been seeing does and spikes chasing them until a different 11 pointer came in. I got that one on film and as he was leaving I grunted. He stopped turned around and came straight to me and brought in the one I shot. It was the first time since summer that I see him in daylight
I think this weekend is going to be prime. Best of luck to all of you guys


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

The little guys are up walking around looking crazy , it won't be long the big boys will be on there feet !


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

I agree I saw 7,1 1/2 and 2 1/2 y.o bucks today. they appeared to be out cruising


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

seen two big boys chasing tonight.

Was cruising around (leo) and next thing I know I see a doe dart out in front of me. A few seconds later a huge buck came running across the road with his mouth open. He was every bit of 160-170" and had a drop down tine.


Went 4-5 miles up the road and seen another buck standing near the side of the road with a doe. He was 130-140"


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

Headed to Greene Co. tomorrow night for the week. Hoping we timed it just right this year.


----------



## Nickdawg18 (Oct 11, 2014)

Anybody take any deer from Chouteau in southwestern illinois yet? I haven't seen anything but squirrels.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

I pick wrong stand today, had 3 does walk by empty stand 75 yards away from me. My 200 yard morning walk to stand had 5 new scrapes made from night before. Wind is howling and leaves are falling in buckets.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I think Saturday is gonna have the big deer up.
The small bucks have been cruising for a few days now. 29 degrees might just make it happen.


----------



## Whec1790 (Oct 5, 2014)

Agreed, can't wait for a 1st light "thwack"!


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

Lasalle County - I was out Thursday from 11:30am - dark. Saw a doe and yearling watering in the creek about 100 yards out and nothing else the entire sit. Farmers are in full swing pulling the standing corn. Not sure what the deal was but the day was a pretty decent day and temps dropped towards the pm but didn't see much. All camera picks of bigger deer are still from 1am - 4 am. Only bucks showing up in day light hours are small bucks.


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Saw a small buck this morning. He didn't seem to be fired up yet. Standing corn to the south is really hurting right now


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Saw my first chasing this morning. A doe blasted out of the timber and 30 seconds later a 3.5yo was on her trail


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

3.5 was pushing a die around. Also a 2.5 was hard on 1 doe ran her to death I think. Nothing big.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Late morning movement for me in north central IL. 8 does / dawns coming thru between 9-1030. No bucks. Nothing since. 

Buddy said he's seen deer in fields chasing today.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Bump. 

Seen the 1 I'm after at 9a today. All alone heading to bed. I'm 150 from him if he's still in there. He's gotta go 1 of 2 ways. Towards me or away. We'll see.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice deer Ernie Max it'll look good on the wall of your new digs.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

Still have yet to see a deer from the stand 60 hours in no deer seen.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

timmymac24 said:


> Nice deer Ernie Max it'll look good on the wall of your new digs.


Thanks Timmy. Appreciate it


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

On small buck mid day, that's it.


----------



## Nickdawg18 (Oct 11, 2014)

Haven't seen anything either. But that's public hunting for ya.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I have seen does with fawns on every sit. 
No mature bucks moving yet.

I'm pushing my vacation dates back to the end of this week and the beginning of next.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Monroe County, sat last 2.5 hours tonight and saw nothing.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Saturday night seen 3 does and 2 small bucks but they had no interest in the does all at 150 yards out. Tonight sitting in the same blind had 1 small buck bed on the field edge where I saw the 5 last night for 45 min and than went west away from me. Then walking out I saw another 2 does and got to within 40 yards of them and they just meander around me. Although a buddy of mine shot a 150+ this afternoon and was waiting for awhile since he said it was not the best of shots.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Little bucks have been wandering around a lot and keeping the scrapes fresh.  I got trailcam pics of four different 1 & 2 year olds hitting a scrape this weekend, and watched a couple of small bucks hit a scrape on Saturday while I was in a stand on a different property. No daytime action from the big boys yet, if the weather cooperates I'll be in the stand every day from 11/6-11/10 and see what happens.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

kevinfoerster said:


> Still have yet to see a deer from the stand 60 hours in no deer seen.


Ouch.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

All kinds of bucks cruising and pressuring does. Lots of mature does as well. I don't recall ever seeing this much action.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

2000 + miles away and get a text from my cash rent farmer telling me he ran 8 different bucks off my 30 acre back corn field while picking this evening. Good to hear but can't do much about it until I get back in 2 weeks.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw 22 deer yesterday and 8 of those were bucks. Biggest was a 2.5 7 point. Today I saw 3 fawns all day....

Warm tomorrow with 20mph winds.....ugh...


----------



## craitchky (Feb 27, 2008)

I let this guy walk yesterday morning, Putnam County.
This morning I had a nice wide and tall 10 pointer about 60 yards behind me, wouldn't come in to my calling, and too far away for any video. Him I would have shot!


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

wacker stacker said:


> All kinds of bucks cruising and pressuring does. Lots of mature does as well. I don't recall ever seeing this much action.


I am seeing the same thing at my place. Bucks pushing all the mature does up in the thick stuff. Doe sightings dropped off the map. 
Seems like everything is about a week early this year.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

kevinfoerster said:


> Still have yet to see a deer from the stand 60 hours in no deer seen.


That's rough, man. What county are you hunting?

Saturday evening I was just about covered with does and fawns. There was a spike and a fork buck chasing them around, but the big 8's I've been seeing were MIA. Out chasing another group of does, I reckon. I hope they come back.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sat for about 4 hours on Sunday morning and saw 13 does and 0 bucks. Hoping for some action this week and next weekend. Had a few friends drop nice bucks this past weekend.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I can walk into N.W. Il. just across the bridge. I've seen little Buck activity. I watched 4 Does yesterday for at least 30 min. & no Bucks showed up. Heading out soon.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

weekend report:

All 4 of us hunting saw nice bucks at one point/another over the weekend. I saw a 130class 8pt FRI PM... passed as I'm holding off for something bigger.

Dad saw a young 10pt SUN AM... was near a doe but neither were paying attention to each other.

Cousin got a shot at a 10pt BRUTE on SUN AM... accidentally triggered his release too early and shot/killed a tree branch instead. 

Lots of pics of 3.5s w/ lots of potential... and pics of 2 different absolute studs (one of which is the 10pt my cousin missed)... 

Bucks seem to be cruising... but the mature doe sightings are few/far between... think they're likely still hiding in the corn - which around us is all still in.

Think the corn will be out this week... so hoping for good things when going back down TH - SUN.

Good luck everyone... now's the time! Too bad have to work a few days this week... but guess I shouldn't complain since WED is my FRI this week...


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

My report for the weekend was pretty slow. Didn't see a deer Saturday evening. I passed an a couple of dinks Saturday morning. My buddy seen a few does & fawns Saturday morning, but not a single buck with them. All my trail camera pictures form the last two weeks are at night or in the morning. Needless to say I was disappointed with movement over the weekend.


----------



## Gus_IL (Feb 24, 2004)

SW Illinois weekend report. Similar to others, definitely saw an uptick in action as expected this time of year. The cooler weather helps too. I did get a doe for the freezer and took out a coyote Saturday morning (almost pulled the hat trick and got a turkey as well).

Young bucks cruising around, action picking up on cameras too though most has been at night but I haven't checked them over the last week so hopefully they are moving a bit during the daylight. We have a couple older local bucks on the hit list, but I'm hoping that there will be others popping on the cameras now that they are moving more and looking for the ladies. I hope to pull cards and hunt if the rain clears out tomorrow afternoon. Full moon Thursday and good weather in the future forecast. I think it'll really be on the 7-15th.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I know I'm going to be living in my tree Friday-Sunday. Extended forecast is temps in the 40s. All day sits are in my near future.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Heading out shortly. Warm and windy but better than sitting at the office.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

It was dead for me all morning. Finally had a small buck come walking through at 930 and that was the only deer I saw. Not sure if it's cuz it warmed up of what


----------



## Strickj (Oct 10, 2011)

dmason3 said:


> It was dead for me all morning. Finally had a small buck come walking through at 930 and that was the only deer I saw. Not sure if it's cuz it warmed up of what


full moon on Thursday too... seems like movement has been limited to late morning and just after dark


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Very windy but giving it a go


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Didn't see anything tonight. Did notice these though. They weren't there 3 days ago.




















About 20 yards from my stand. Rubs all around and 7 scrapes like the ones in the pictures


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Smacked a spike and a doe last night on public land- first deer I have seen yet. Two minutes apart.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice Job Tazman, doubling up is always nice (but twice the work!) lol


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Been a yawner so far today. One spike is it


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I think tonight should see some action. We'll see. I'm slipping in tight to where he likes to be. 
Tomorrow winds back out of the south so I'll go after a buck on the other side of the farm. Decoy too I guess.


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

Speaking of that is anyone hunting with a decoy yet?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I have but no luck yet. The 1 buck had a doe and was not interested. I usually have luck once several of the does have been bread and the competition heats up. I have a lot of does around here.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

jbogacki said:


> Speaking of that is anyone hunting with a decoy yet?


Yes sir, twice and had small ones come to it both times.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

jbogacki said:


> Speaking of that is anyone hunting with a decoy yet?


Yes, a doe. Had one small one come in. Wasn't to sure about her, stood staring at her for a good minute then trotted off. His focus was on her and I plenty of time and could have drawn without a problem.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

I had about a dozen does, and fawns, in the cornfield I was watching yesterday afternoon. Two nice 3 1/2 year old bucks entered the field about 30 minutes before dark. They paid no attention to the does at all. Just came to eat.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Gonna get real cold next week. I cancelled vacation this week and shifted to next! Saw very little rut sign at my place today. Its typically behind other places for some reason. Will hit it starting on the woohoo


----------



## robinhood23 (Jun 16, 2011)

Very slow here in central il. Late movement.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

It's finally started. 
The big boys started acting stupid tonight.


----------



## JFtheGR8 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm banking on next weekend for some action. I took Friday off so I could hunt all weekend long.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I got skunked last night. It was slooow as was the night before. No hunting tonight.


----------



## Gus_IL (Feb 24, 2004)

I have been after this ol'patriarch of the woods for several years. He's very likely the oldest one in our woods and last night he came out during day light for the first time in a long time. I just happened to be there at the right place and right time to finally catch him in the act. This is Shamu, he's probably 7+ yrs old. In 2012 he lost in left eye (likely in a fight), in 2013 his right antler had a split main beam as a result of the injury. I feel very fortunate to have harvested this old guy.


----------



## Whec1790 (Oct 5, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Sweet, "Age Class" Bucks like that are, IMO, the best kind, and present us with our biggest challenges. Way to go, Congrats.


----------



## Strickj (Oct 10, 2011)

wow thats some nice mass... congrats


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

great deer and great story. Congrats!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Dang nice buck! Brow tines are killer


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

What a buck!! Things r slow for me, lone fawn this morning.


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Holy mass batman! That thing is a stud. Big congrats to you!!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Fields are completely empty around here.


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

Dextee said:


> Fields are completely empty around here.


Wheres that? What area?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Central fulton co


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I hate hunting in 20+ mph winds! but I'll be out there tomorrow anyway. Will be near a bedding area in the morning and over a foodplot in the afternoon, hoping to find a buck worth tagging sometime over the next five days.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm hunting Rock Island County and I finally started seeing mature bucks moving well before dark for the first time last night.

Today, I had this one come through at 9 A.M. and again at 3 P.M.


















And I'm seeing younger bucks moving all day long now.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

we're going to try the wind tomorrow... bucks cruise regardless of conditions whenever they wanna cruise...

dad will be on a ridgetop over a small kill plot... I'm going to try the bottom and see if we can get lucky.

Lotta corn still all around.

I'm pumped... wind or not.

Looks like FRI AM is going to be completely still and silent... man oh man...


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

mb41 said:


> we're going to try the wind tomorrow... bucks cruise regardless of conditions whenever they wanna cruise...
> 
> dad will be on a ridgetop over a small kill plot... I'm going to try the bottom and see if we can get lucky.
> 
> ...


I think I might be sick friday....


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Seabee99 said:


> I think I might be sick friday....


I'm definitely going to be. Perfect weather.


----------



## pappasmerf86 (Sep 29, 2008)

what did everyone see this morning?


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

BeenIn stand since 5:30.1 doe


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm off all next week. I can hardly wait!!


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Chilly and calm tomorrow.....me likey!!!!


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

pretty slow day... saw a young doe and a small buck this AM.

zip this evening. Wind calmed down nicely last 90mins or so.

My dad wasn't too far away and he saw a 2.5 chasing a doe near him... 

Tomorrow is set to be pretty calm and quiet... might be good.

Also farmer is getting all our corn out between tomorrow and SAT... so hoping sightings increase.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

1 freakin doe tonight. Very very slow.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

hunt1up said:


> I'm definitely going to be. Perfect weather.


Brandon ill be in the stand tomorrow morning, (blackhawks game tomorrow night) and the following 9 days are all mine to hunt..
Not sure if u have my new number. Last 4 changed to 2795. If u need it all pm me.

Scott


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Brandon ill be in the stand tomorrow morning, (blackhawks game tomorrow night) and the following 9 days are all mine to hunt..
> Not sure if u have my new number. Last 4 changed to 2795. If u need it all pm me.
> 
> Scott


Good luck tomorrow. I feel like it's going to be a prime day in our area.

I actually sent you a text a few weeks back to see how the hunting has been, figured you may have a different number. I'll update it and keep in touch.


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

I had deer moving from 230 til dark.I had 4 bucks chasing a doe hard.2 of which were shooters.Also had a 1.5 yo buck harassing some does and fawns.He actually did the roar.First time I've ever heard that.The day turned out to be way more than I expected.An awesome day in the stand!Be right back in there in the morning.


----------



## Whec1790 (Oct 5, 2014)

What county?


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Congratulations.


Gus_IL said:


> I have been after this ol'patriarch of the woods for several years. He's very likely the oldest one in our woods and last night he came out during day light for the first time in a long time. I just happened to be there at the right place and right time to finally catch him in the act. This is Shamu, he's probably 7+ yrs old. In 2012 he lost in left eye (likely in a fight), in 2013 his right antler had a split main beam as a result of the injury. I feel very fortunate to have harvested this old guy.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Gus_IL said:


> I have been after this ol'patriarch of the woods for several years. He's very likely the oldest one in our woods and last night he came out during day light for the first time in a long time. I just happened to be there at the right place and right time to finally catch him in the act. This is Shamu, he's probably 7+ yrs old. In 2012 he lost in left eye (likely in a fight), in 2013 his right antler had a split main beam as a result of the injury. I feel very fortunate to have harvested this old guy.


That buck is badass, congrats!!


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Monroe county, last 2 hours tonight at new spot first time hunting it this year and nothing. The wind layed down last hour of light but nothing. For me this is the slowest year in last 7 years. I will say for what ever reason where am at I dont see good action until the week of gun season, about the 3rd week on November.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

hunt1up said:


> Good luck tomorrow. I feel like it's going to be a prime day in our area.
> 
> I actually sent you a text a few weeks back to see how the hunting has been, figured you may have a different number. I'll update it and keep in touch.


Sounds good ill be waiting for updates. Your number still 5609? Ive seen plenty of deer out and about driving around...right by the house here I had a 2.5 chase a doe across the road in front of me tuesday night.

Ive only seen hand full of does at a distance...only thing in range has been button bucks and couple 1.5yr olds and a 2.5yr old 6. I didnt go out much until the last 2 weeks or so.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Sounds good ill be waiting for updates. Your number still 5609? Ive seen plenty of deer out and about driving around...right by the house here I had a 2.5 chase a doe across the road in front of me tuesday night.
> 
> Ive only seen hand full of does at a distance...only thing in range has been button bucks and couple 1.5yr olds and a 2.5yr old 6. I didnt go out much until the last 2 weeks or so.


Yup, same number.

I haven't been out much either. Tough justifying it at home after being in wyoming for 11 days.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

I know you guys hate us outta state hunters, but ill share anyways. I live in indiana, 5 min from the Wabash river, spend some time over in IL year round at Walmart and rural king and what not so i kinda contribute year round so don't hate on me too much. Haha. Anyway got some access to some riverbottom ground on your side. After taggin out in IN on oct 3rd been huntin over there. Killed this 4 year old last night. This is just a quick pic to share with my buddies. I take time and do good pics, but have to wait for some better light. Ill post em when I do.








Here's my indiana buck, see I do take nicer pics






!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Congrats ^


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Man I don't like all the moon talk and stuff but I went from 25+ does in various parts of 2 fields to 1. 
Hopefully things will turn around here this coming week.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> I know you guys hate us outta state hunters, but ill share anyways. I live in indiana, 5 min from the Wabash river, spend some time over in IL year round at Walmart and rural king and what not so i kinda contribute year round so don't hate on me too much. Haha. Anyway got some access to some riverbottom ground on your side. After taggin out in IN on oct 3rd been huntin over there. Killed this 4 year old last night. This is just a quick pic to share with my buddies. I take time and do good pics, but have to wait for some better light. Ill post em when I do.
> View attachment 2078543
> 
> 
> ...


congrats two nice ones!


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Work SUCKS!! Looks like I maybe working this weekend. Figures.

Good Luck to all this weekend.


----------



## Deke23 (Oct 23, 2006)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> I know you guys hate us outta state hunters, but ill share anyways. I live in indiana, 5 min from the Wabash river, spend some time over in IL year round at Walmart and rural king and what not so i kinda contribute year round so don't hate on me too much. Haha. Anyway got some access to some riverbottom ground on your side. After taggin out in IN on oct 3rd been huntin over there. Killed this 4 year old last night. This is just a quick pic to share with my buddies. I take time and do good pics, but have to wait for some better light. Ill post em when I do.
> View attachment 2078543
> 
> 
> ...


What do you do for Walmart? Just curious because the company i work for out of IN does alot of work for Walmart as well. I'll be going to Illinois tonight and hunting for the next 8 days! Great bucks btw!! 2 great states to hunt for sure.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Rut is on here in lasalle cty. Just had a doe go screaming by with a little 6 pt and a spike hot on her tail. If the little ones are chasing , so are the biggins


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh its on. My pics are showing some good bucks at NIGHT. My best days historically are early next week. Glad the moon is moving on!!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Had a 3 year old and a 4 year old chasing a doe around me yesterday. Biggest buck was grunting up a storm. Had my bow drawn but never had the chance to drop the string. Seeing quite a few little bucks cruising around yesterday and today.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Deke23 said:


> What do you do for Walmart? Just curious because the company i work for out of IN does alot of work for Walmart as well. I'll be going to Illinois tonight and hunting for the next 8 days! Great bucks btw!! 2 great states to hunt for sure.


Haha just shop. The closest super Walmart is over there.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Had a next years shooter make a rub right under me about a hour ago . Got it all on my phone. Man he hated that sapling. I gotta get some food in me and take a quickie nap cause the wife has some sinus thing going on and kept me up most of the night


----------



## Gus_IL (Feb 24, 2004)

Dextee said:


> Man I don't like all the moon talk and stuff but I went from 25+ does in various parts of 2 fields to 1.
> Hopefully things will turn around here this coming week.


That's a good sign. You won't see does standing all grouped up and out in the open if the rut is coming. The bucks will drive them nuts. Now is the time you will see fawns by themselves and the does heading for cover.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya I agree but in my case I can only hunt field edges so I need them does to bring them bucks out of the bedding.


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Sat last night in the 20+ mph winds and saw nothing. Got out this morning and the weather was perfect 35 and very light wind. I am hunting Public land about an hour Southwest from Chicago. Using climbing sticks and a Tree saddle. The deer were on their feet this morning, I saw four separate bucks and 2 does. Not really chasing but following. I was about to let one fly on a young 12 point when this nice 8 with a broken brow came walking in. Never saw me and I stuck him at 30 yards.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice buck!


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hunted in jasper county this morning. Saw 4 does and each one had a buck chasin em. One buck saw my decoy and grunted at least 40 times and snort wheezed twice at 10 yards from me which was pretty cool. I've been seein a ton of does gettin dogged around here


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Had my bow restrung a few weeks ago at Smileys in Bloomington (it's close to my job site right now), when I got it back, the rest (a drop away) was completely out of whack, my vendetta range finder was moved, and the sight was moved. After a weekend of tuning with a neighbor who has all the tools to do so, started shooting some arrows to sight in, and the peep serving came undone. Still haven't gotten the peep reserved, so haven't been out. I'm gonna try and do it myself tonight, and get out Sunday.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Did an all day sit today. Saw about 15 deer. Main moment was before 7:30, then 1 pm, then after 4. Saw 4 chases. Shot over a 130" buck, just misjudged and whiffed. Gave him a haircut. In hindsight I'm not too upset. Pretty sure he was kinda young. It happens.

Gonna try all day again tomorrow despite the wind.


----------



## Droptine4 (Dec 6, 2005)

Dropped this guy in Henry Co this morning he has been showing up on camera during night checking his scrapes but finally slipped up.


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

Well in knox county things have been pretty slow.myself i had an awesome hunt this morning seeing 15+ deer this morning.but every one else including hunt filming almost professionals its pretty darn slow.i mustve had a hot doe in the area the morning.kind of a weird years.the rut activity is acting like it wld in the 3-4wk of oct not the first wk of nov


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Here's a better pic


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Sat 8 hrs today and didnt see a thing. Schuyler county. Things are slow. Tommorow winds are supposed to be 20+ debating if i should even go out. What is everyone else doing? Hunt or let things rest im off till the begining of weekend warrior season..


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Droptine4 said:


> Dropped this guy in Henry Co this morning he has been showing up on camera during night checking his scrapes but finally slipped up.
> View attachment 2079209


Nice deer!


----------



## Crappie chaser (Oct 27, 2007)

Great day they are really up and moving. I saw at least 6 different bucks cruising and chasing. Mostly 2.5 yr olds one 3.5 140 class.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> Sat 8 hrs today and didnt see a thing. Schuyler county. Things are slow. Tommorow winds are supposed to be 20+ debating if i should even go out. What is everyone else doing? Hunt or let things rest im off till the begining of weekend warrior season..


I'm all day sitting again tomorrow, wind or no wind.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

hunt1up said:


> Did an all day sit today. Saw about 15 deer. Main moment was before 7:30, then 1 pm, then after 4. Saw 4 chases. Shot over a 130" buck, just misjudged and whiffed. Gave him a haircut. In hindsight I'm not too upset. Pretty sure he was kinda young. It happens.
> 
> Gonna try all day again tomorrow despite the wind.


Seen 8 does together at 730 . A single at 9 and spike at 1030... left at noon..

didnt go tonight...HAWKS GAME!

Be out in the wind tomorrow.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

hunt1up said:


> I'm all day sitting again tomorrow, wind or no wind.


Hardcore


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> I'm all day sitting again tomorrow, wind or no wind.


Are you seeing anything? Im not seeing much had a few dinks wednesday but nothing today. Are you hunting timber stand or field edge?



BowHuntnKY said:


> Hardcore


Are you saying you wouldnt hunt? I have mixed opinions i know things are gonna pop off soon. I just think myself it will be next tuesday the 11th i feel like the cold is gonna get thos big boys up and moving and its gonna kick start the rutt in full force.. But then again i feel like i cant kill a deer from bed..


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

Planning on sitting in one spot until 11 or noon then moving to a different spot. Don't have work until late Monday night


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILLARCHER said:


> Planning on sitting in one spot until 11 or noon then moving to a different spot. Don't have work until late Monday night


Hunting timber in the am and moving to field edge for evening?


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> Hunting timber in the am and moving to field edge for evening?


No just have my climber sitting at the bottom of a tree in one spot. And want to actually hunt a diffent spot Iv barely hunted. The new spot I'm going to is about 40 yards from where I Park my truck and I was running late last Sunday and jumped 6 deer out of there and then saw another 9 after I got situated.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ubet28 said:


> Are you seeing anything? Im not seeing much had a few dinks wednesday but nothing today. Are you hunting timber stand or field edge?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you wouldnt hunt? I have mixed opinions i know things are gonna pop off soon. I just think myself it will be next tuesday the 11th i feel like the cold is gonna get thos big boys up and moving and its gonna kick start the rutt in full force.. But then again i feel like i cant kill a deer from bed..


I know hunt1up personally just jabbin at him....ill be out as well, not gonna lie..maybe its my property but ive never seen a single deer when the winds howling 20+mph...ill go sit as long as I can stand it tomorrow..

But as I check the weather all weeks supposed to be windy... (sigh)


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Filled my doe tag tonight. I normally dont shoot does during the rut, but it was an easy one. After climbing out of ole faithful, came up on the corn and she was right there. 25 yrds and my spitfire went thru her ribs. She ran off deeper into the cornfield and piled up. Drove right up to her, put her in the truck, and gutted her in a bean field. One of the easiest tags ive filled. 138 dressed


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> I know hunt1up personally just jabbin at him....ill be out as well, not gonna lie..maybe its my property but ive never seen a single deer when the winds howling 20+mph...ill go sit as long as I can stand it tomorrow..
> 
> But as I check the weather all weeks supposed to be windy... (sigh)


I'm rite with ya. I haven't saw a thing since Wednesday morning. But i will probably be in stand 530 and get out around 1. Take the evening off.. I'm honestly thinking Tuesday and Wednesday next week are gonna be stellar. but heck who knows .... Gl to everyone that's hunting tomorrow and this weekend .. unless your from another state. Go back to where you came from we hicks in illinois don't need no southern folk up here shooting our deer.. JK gl to everyone. .


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw 5 shooter bucks tonight. rut activity is CRAZY!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I saw 5 shooter bucks tonight. rut activity is CRAZY!


I think all depends on your location. . The word I'm getting from quit a few people is low to night time activitie. And this is what I'm observing as well. But I am on a new lease and it's not the biggest farm either. What county you in


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> I think all depends on your location. . The word I'm getting from quit a few people is low to night time activitie. What county you in


Dekalb. Usually there are never deer. But boy oh boy, I had a 130" 10 at 10 yards but shouldn't shoot since I was sitting and he was on my right


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

Last weekend I had some small bucks and 1 shooter grunting and chasing does. Hopefully tomorrow is the day that all hell just breaks loose


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Nice not saying it would make a huge difference but that is quit a bit farther north than I am. People in WI are saying they are getting lots of activity. . I'm south west in Schuyler county. With a 140 min so needless to say the deer I am seeing I can't shoot..


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILLARCHER said:


> Last weekend I had some small bucks and 1 shooter grunting and chasing does. Hopefully tomorrow is the day that all hell just breaks loose


I've killed more deer between November 10th through the 15th then any other time of the year. But I hope your rite. I have sat roughly 60 hrs the last 7 days and have saw 5 deer. I have 10 sets so not just hunting one stand and am hunting the wind everyday.. but i hope your rite.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

What have u guys noticed/experienced about the rut? Its a slow increase in activity? Or do the flood gates open onone particular day?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

The flood gates open and shut as fast as they open. .


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> Are you seeing anything? Im not seeing much had a few dinks wednesday but nothing today. Are you hunting timber stand or field edge?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you wouldnt hunt? I have mixed opinions i know things are gonna pop off soon. I just think myself it will be next tuesday the 11th i feel like the cold is gonna get thos big boys up and moving and its gonna kick start the rutt in full force.. But then again i feel like i cant kill a deer from bed..


Saw activity all day yesterday. Morning, midday, and evening. Chasing, lone does, lone fawns, two good bucks.

In in the woods but it's sort of a long narrow property. It's a travel corridor between the two bedding areas and the neighboring property, which is essentially the same timber.

I know the conditions aren't ideal but November comes but once a year. Any minute can be THE minute right now.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> Saw activity all day yesterday. Morning, midday, and evening. Chasing, lone does, lone fawns, two good bucks.
> 
> In in the woods but it's sort of a long narrow property. It's a travel corridor between the two bedding areas and the neighboring property, which is essentially the same timber.
> 
> I know the conditions aren't ideal but November comes but once a year. Any minute can be THE minute right now.


Couldn't agree more..pulling in now


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a feeling today is going to be drastically different then yesterday...in a bad way. Man, I hate the wind and the warmth


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Hey to all my fellow hunters make sure your strapped up today it's windy as all get out. Be safe and and GL


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

Went out all day yesterday in Morgan county. I saw 4 young bucks and 7 doe. No grunting, no chasing, a couple small rubs, one small scrape and the doe were still hanging out together. Thought for sure I would see some sorts of action the way everyone has been talking.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I slept in and I'm 100 percent ok with it. If I had deep woods to get into I'd went.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

I have not seen a deer this morning, new rubs popping up


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Sitting in White County this morning. Haven't seen a thing.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I saw chasing Thursday, yesterday there was quite a bit of cruising and lone fawns wandering around. I saw a couple does get harassed by bucks, although they weren't ready yet because the bucks eventually wandered away.


----------



## BowFlyGSP (Dec 1, 2006)

A little late posting this but got this guy last Sunday morning. 
He seemed to just be cruising in the timber. I was watching a 130" 10pt with a doe when this one came in from the other direction. 
Rough scored at 158 4/8"








Hunted a few times since then to get another doe in the freezer and keep tabs on rut activity. Was real slow until Wednesday morning but even then it was just small bucks chasing. I think the best days are still ahead. 
I shot my second doe that morning so I'm done. While I'm definitely happy with the luck I've had, I'm a little bummed that I won't be in the woods when the rut really cranks up. 
Good luck to everyone who is still hunting.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Congrats what a stud


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thats gotta score higher than 158


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice deer GSP you boys better be gettin your warm clothes out. I just looked at the 10 day for north central IL and damn it's cooling off next week like crazy. 27/19 high low for the 17th the day before I get back. 91 today here in So Cal....can't wait.


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

I was out this morning in the wind. Saw two does about 7:00 AM, then had a 4pt cruise by about 8:15 and kick up two different does. The 4pt was looking for love, other then that, I saw nothing. Did notice a new rub or two, Hopefully tomorrow will be less windy!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Saw 9 deer, 3 shooters this morning, I screwed up, one of the bucks came in on a string but I decided not to take a perfecy 10 yard shot. Regretting it still


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

BowFlyGSP said:


> A little late posting this but got this guy last Sunday morning.
> He seemed to just be cruising in the timber. I was watching a 130" 10pt with a doe when this one came in from the other direction.
> Rough scored at 158 4/8"
> View attachment 2079417
> ...


Awesome looking buck..


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

timmymac24 said:


> Nice deer GSP you boys better be gettin your warm clothes out. I just looked at the 10 day for north central IL and damn it's cooling off next week like crazy. 27/19 high low for the 17th the day before I get back. 91 today here in So Cal....can't wait.


Gives 3 full days of hunting before the weekend warriors come out.. sorry if you gun hunt. I think gun hunting is for non hunters..


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Monroe county, sat 2.5 hours this morning and saw couple turkey. Painfully slow for me.


----------



## Tanner98 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sat from sunrise-9 this morning and 11-dark. Saw a total of 14 does and 4 bucks. Watched a button buck whoop up on a spike and run off after a couple of does while grunting.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

slow this morning. saw a almost shooter 8 pt cutting across the field in front of me and a doe walking the edge of a crp field. that was it for almost 4 hours

this afternoon saw a hot doe being chased by 4 bucks including a dandy 10 pt. i couldnt get him to stop for a shot


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Sat all day and saw 6 deer. 8:30 a decent 10 came in, which looked bigger than he was when he was nearly under me. Took a shot and hit a dang twig. Blew two shots in two days, regular amateur hour in my tree.

Then the buck I encountered yesterday was chasing a doe in the evening. Midday was dead for me. 

Pulling another all dayer tomorrow.

Check out the trail cam pic of the 10 before I shot. You can see me in my tree getting ready to draw on him. Thought it was a cool picture.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Been way slow for me in Adams county. (North of Siloam)
I hunted 5 out of the last 8 days...Have saw only 6 deer in 5 days. (Most of my sits have been extremely windy...Uggg!)
Very unusual...Starting to wonder if the blue tongue thing from the 2 previous years has put a damper on the deer crop?
(Hopefully its just the windy days) Cant get back out until Tuesday now.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

hunt1up said:


>


thats cool with you in the background. nice buck. why is there so much foliage, mine is either brown or on the ground


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Sat from dark to dark, saw one small buck in the A.M and that was it.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

dso970 said:


> thats cool with you in the background. nice buck. why is there so much foliage, mine is either brown or on the ground


Most everything is brown. Those particular bushes around my tree keep their leaves for much longer.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Those bushes could be honeysuckle. We've been waging a war against its spread. Doing an aerial spraying of them tomorrow actually


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Just seen 2 130 and 170 inch bucks chasing a doe hard here in will county


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

I had a big doe run by me tail up at 25 as she started to get past me I saw all the white on her tail and insides of her legs were covered in blood. Just then I saw it was a coyote chasing her I got him stopped but no shot. Been sitting ever since wondering how that yote got ahold of what seemed to be a mature healthy doe.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Doe n fawn and 2.5 yo 10. Slow again for me.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Another slow morning for me as well. Had a small buck 1 YO come in and bed down 28 yards from me at 8:30am i fianly through something at him 11am cause i had take the biggest poo known to man.. He is definatley rutting he was grunting caughing and all sorst of stuff the whole time. Almost seemed like to me he had been chasing all night.. Cause it wasnt 30 mins and the deer was sprawled out sleeping. I grunted at him aggresive and rattled aggresive not one response a i even it a estrus bleet. Nothing fased him..


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Man I may have to take goose hunting if this doesn't improve.
I know it's gong down just not in front of me! !


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Seen a nice buck cruzin head low around 7 but to far to shoot so I tooted my horn but nuthin, half hour later doe poped in on me from nowhere then came a little 8 pointer hot on her tail, I shot him at 3-4 yards with the new grizz trick 2 he went 22 yards and that was it. 

Good morning for me

Did see one turkey in the distance to.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Heavy hoyt man said:


> Seen a nice buck cruzin head low around 7 but to far to shoot so I tooted my horn but nuthin, half hour later doe poped in on me from nowhere then came a little 8 pointer hot on her tail, I shot him at 3-4 yards with the new grizz trick 2 he went 22 yards and that was it.
> 
> Good morning for me
> 
> Did see one turkey in the distance to.


nice going...sounds exciting. always good to put meat in the freezer


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

There are deer running and gunning all around me. Too bad this guy isn't bigger


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> There are deer running and gunning all around me. Too bad this guy isn't bigger
> View attachment 2080353


Was that taken from behind a window?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Just saw the number 1. Giant 10. Went the wrong field!


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Was out this morning..slow. Nothing but a small what would have been an 8pt but half his rack was messed up and looked like a swirly-shaped spike. Small bodied, thin racked deer. He came in twice to grunts and lingered, offering shots though. Nothing else. Going to try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

Last night of work and then off for a week. 7 all day sits. Mmmmmmmm. I can't wait.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

dhom said:


> Was that taken from behind a window?


I'm on a lock on.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> I'm on a lock on.


I was just asking cuz it looks like there is a reflection on the right side of the antlers. Was just curious as to what blind you were using.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Seen probably the most deer ive ever seen in one sit....had one nice buck chase a doe thru about 9am.

But this evening the little guys were EVERYWHERE...I dont know how many 4pt and 6pts I seen. great night out.

Shot at a decent 8 and hit a fricken twig!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Did my third all day sit in a row. Saw a few deer mid morning and ended up killing this 9 pointer at 11:50. Wind, temp, doesn't matter. Hunt all day. I had a bottle of Diet Dr. Pepper in my mouth when he showed up, was eating my lunch. 

Midday is where it's at. My absolute favorite time during the rut. 

Ended up seeing a stud buck at dark, same stand.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> Did my third all day sit in a row. Saw a few deer mid morning and ended up killing this 9 pointer at 11:50. Wind, temp, doesn't matter. Hunt all day. I had a bottle of Diet Dr. Pepper in my mouth when he showed up, was eating my lunch.
> 
> Midday is where it's at. My absolute favorite time during the rut.
> 
> Ended up seeing a stud buck at dark, same stand.


Nice buck congrats. what county are you hunting?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

hunt1up said:


> Did my third all day sit in a row. Saw a few deer mid morning and ended up killing this 9 pointer at 11:50. Wind, temp, doesn't matter. Hunt all day. I had a bottle of Diet Dr. Pepper in my mouth when he showed up, was eating my lunch.
> 
> Midday is where it's at. My absolute favorite time during the rut.
> 
> Ended up seeing a stud buck at dark, same stand.


And a dandy it is brandon...congrats again.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

dhom said:


> I was just asking cuz it looks like there is a reflection on the right side of the antlers. Was just curious as to what blind you were using.


If you mean the greenish mark that's my 20 yard flag. My stands have color coded flags that I bought at Home Depot or lowes that correspond to the color of the pins. In essence my twenty yard pin is green so I placed a green flag there.


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

Had 5 bucks within bow range tonight, one was chasing a doe all around my stand. The biggest was a small 8 pt....where are the bigguns????


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Wounded a stud ~150" eight pointer Friday evening after going an all day sit. Poor shot turned out was caused by two loose screws holding in my Cobra sights. Unreal. I'd been practicing daily. Was tack driving consistently. Tracked for two days.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Zim said:


> Wounded a stud ~150" eight pointer Friday evening after going an all day sit. Poor shot turned out was caused by two loose screws holding in my Cobra sights. Unreal. I'd been practicing daily. Was tack driving consistently. Tracked for two days.


all would be forgiven if you remove that ugly avatar...man, do they suck...how does a NFL team get blown out two games in a row

st. charles...we are almost neighbors


----------



## Rip78 (Mar 24, 2013)

10 pointer


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

dso970 said:


> all would be forgiven if you remove that ugly avatar...man, do they suck...how does a NFL team get blown out two games in a row
> 
> st. charles...we are almost neighbors



Can't argue with that so I upgraded.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> Nice buck congrats. what county are you hunting?


Thanks. Lasalle and Livingston.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Lots of activity of all kind from the 1st up until Friday. Seeing nothing but small bucks since.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm just now starting to see the big 1s. Finally.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dextee said:


> I'm just now starting to see the big 1s. Finally.


Push some of that good luck over here! Ive seen one stud from a distance at mid day. Other than him nothing but lil guys. Im thinking the cold front later in the week is gona do wonders


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Pushed! 
Last night was my 1st good encounter. Trail camera's are startin to show them at my spot. Crossing my fingers he comes out again tonight with the same does. It may be 40 yard shot though.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Cool gusty morning....a billion. ..yes a billion (I counted) black birds are driving me nuts lol


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Wish I was out there!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I'm going to be glued to my tree Wednesday-Friday. All day sitting might become a challenge with the temps though.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep. I can only take 1 day off so Wednesday it is. I'm hunting all evenings this year. That strategy did not work like I wanted. Back to all week off next year.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Don't have a report yet will post one here in a bit. Decided to wait to go in till 10 and gonna sit till tonight. Probably hunt two different sets.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Yep. I can only take 1 day off so Wednesday it is. I'm hunting all evenings this year. That strategy did not work like I wanted. Back to all week off next year.


Was the decision to hunt only evenings a strategic one or due to work obligations?


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

11/09/14: Sunday morning Lasalle County. The Big boys were up for sure. Saw deer moving first light. All Doe's and yearling. Wind picked up so I moved to the creek bottom around 8am. I hit the horns around 9am and before I could put them down I had a shooter come screaming in (licking his nose and lip curling). I had golden estrus out so he was looking hard. Came into 20yards facing me, wind swirled and turned. I was able to get a 35 yard steep angle shot on him, he went 40 yards and bedded and expired (cause of the shot I let him lay for 3 hours, i saw where he went but i could see in the thicket he bedded in). It was Liver, and lungs from the quartering away shot. 10 minutes later I had a 130" 8 come flying in looking, he got my wind and stood still for a couple seconds and took off. 

Saw about 6 deer. For the first time I saw a Doe with a yearling doe and a yearling button buck. She was cleaning both of their faces. First time I ever saw a button buck still with mamma. All the Doe's I saw were calm, laid back, and not getting pressured by any bucks. I didn't see any little bucks at all this sit. 
http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh114/jbogacki76/IMG_73831.jpg
http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh114/jbogacki76/IMG_73791.jpg


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice buck jb!


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks, he came in looking to scrap for sure.


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Man I wish I had the luck some of you guys have. Sat this morning and the woods were a barren wasteland. Didn't see a thing.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

ill be out tues, wed, thrus...all ready have the horns and the decoy packed up. my buddy that hunts the adjacent property saw 12 different bucks between 10a to 4p. he missed a 150 10 pt. and saw another that made the 10 look like a dink. all chasin does. near kewannee in henry cty...man, i can wait

i was wiping the blood off my bow from the doe i killed on friday and noticed my d loop had a couple of threads left before failure...that would have been a disaster 

good luck everyone, and WEAR THOSE HARNESSES, its gonna be windy and muddy the next couple


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

weekend report:

TH/FRI were both pretty slow for us... still not seeing any mature does... and cannot wait for our corn to come out. Small bucks cruising around... but all deer are dinks for the most part. Farmer started our corn FRI PM... and did chase out a mature doe + 2f but that was it.

mornings have been painfully slow for us... so 3 of us went out early SAT AM... and 3 of us waited and went out about 10am to sit til dark as our farmer would be finishing the picking on SAT during the day.

The early AM guys got blanked. The midday - dark guys all saw at least 10 deer. Finally some sightings of mature does + fawns at several different spots around our farm, which is DEF reassuring.

Did see a nice 8pt at 12:40pm on SAT... but he didn't get any closer than 53yds. I'm glad he didn't get any closer as I'm trying to truly hold out for a monster buck and he would've made it tough decision. He was probably mid 130s - 140" max. Nice nice buck. 

... that's 2 bucks for me this year in the 130 - 140" range that I've got to watch and not shoot at... so very cool.

Sidenote: we made a football field-sized foot plot... that we bulldozed down trees/brush specifically to make specific entry/exit points to funnel the deer. That buck climbed up/over/under/through/between/in/around a tangle of nonsense that we all thought was absolutely positively impenetrable. And he did it simply to avoid the opening we've made for them that all does/fawns/dinks use regularly. He ended up simply skirting that opening by about 15yds. ... and I thought that deer are LAZY and use path of least resistance. Unbelievable to watch in my binos... unreal to see that deer navigating that mess...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am really stupid. just down on myself for passing a nice buck at 10 yards. he probably would have went 120 but nooo I had to be a big man and try to wait for the 165 on camera. disgusted.

and I missed a coyote yesterday. Ill be back at it tomorrow and the rest of the week


----------



## Qtown Hunter (Sep 20, 2013)

Taking a vacation day tomorrow, going to be in the tree all day. The cold front moving through will hopefully have them moving more. It is supposed to be pretty windy but I just have to get out there.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Qtown Hunter said:


> It is supposed to be pretty windy but I just have to get out there.


the wind or rain wont stop a rutting buck. the only thing i've seen cool the rut down is warm weather like today


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

A little off subject. But for you guys that lease in illinois how did you find the property. I moved away from our property and looking to find something closer for me and my fiance


----------



## Balzerbuck (Oct 28, 2010)

Qtown- All of our daytime shooter sightings this year have been on nasty, blustery days...tomorrow should be rocking. North Central Ill.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

10 bucks today in the 70 degree heat?


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry a few days late guys this was nov 6
Things have really picked up the last 2 days here in Fulton co. We went from seeing numerous 120-140 class bucks cruising and bumping does along to 150-180" inchers. OUt of Me and 4 of my hunters today i i had 170-180" buck under me at dark that a doe drug him right in. Was chasing her but would bump her along bout 15 feet grunt went on for 10 min till i could barely see with my eyes but sworovski binos told the story! Another hunter hit a limb and missed 180" 12 point that was cruising, another hunter saw a 160" chasing and last but not least the guy in this pic had 175-180" at 74 yards with a doe but wouldnt risk the shot but 5 min later this nice 160" got a rage in the cage


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

Also another buck we saw chasing just couldnt get him close enough was one we had many pics of on trail cam and a neighbor killed him.


----------



## robinhood23 (Jun 16, 2011)

What county you hunting Stock


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

Fulton co


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

i dont care what anyone says. EHD has taken a toll on the deer herds in pike schuyler brown and fulton county. With pike and fulton being hit the hardest.. I have been hunting hard since the 30th and have only saw 5 deer. After talking with allot of folks from IL that i know personaly or even people from out of state. We all are having the same results.. The deer heard is thining out. No outfitter or farmer or the DNR are gonna admit it cause it will hit them in the pocket book. Ive lived and hunted in IL all my life and the last few years things have just steadily declined. I pesonaly hope the outfitters take a huge hit and lose there ass. I see allot of them popping ads up on craigslist and other places for last minute hunts.. Sorry if this offends you but if it does i can gurentee you not from IL. You dont pay taxes in IL. Rant over..

Now from what i am not seeing but hearing the bucks are rutting be it trickle rut be it dinks. But im hearing bucks continusly through out the day that are just plain rutted out if you are a avid hunter you know the sounds i speak of. Sounds like the deer is sick caughing continusly for as long as a minute. I have pictures of a dink that come in by me yesterday morning and just wouldnt move he was spent i did everything possiable to get him to respond to me. And he just wouldnt respond to anything. 

In my opinion if the next few days dont get better with the cold front moving in the bucks will be locked down by the weekend. And then should be on lock down again for shotgun season. This is just my opinion. I have pics at night of bucks chasing does just not seeing them in day time hrs. This year reminds me allot of 2011 the same stuff happened. More of a trickle rut then a full on rut.. I would love to hear others opinions on this. Thanks


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

I think the Ehd was pretty spotty as i have friends in pike that was hit hard and i heard of some in fulton co as well. It obviously must just depend where you are. Some of us saw as many as 19 diffrent bucks per day and one doe had 5 bucks chasing her at once. Id say each of us averaged seeing 15-20 deer per day and some how it seems that at least almost half was bucks. Not sure what county you all are from
But last week was anything but a trickle. It was best rut iv seen in 4-5 years on our farms.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

stockcarkid3 said:


> I think the Ehd was pretty spotty as i have friends in pike that was hit hard and i heard of some in fulton co as well. It obviously must just depend where you are. Some of us saw as many as 19 diffrent bucks per day and one doe had 5 bucks chasing her at once. Id say each of us averaged seeing 15-20 deer per day and some how it seems that at least almost half was bucks. Not sure what county you all are from
> But last week was anything but a trickle. It was best rut iv seen in 4-5 years on our farms.


I am rite by fulton in schuyler. I have family that hunts fulton and are saying the same thing. Here is a page from DNR and i gurentee these numbers are skewed. As farmers and outfitters are not gonna report all the dead deer they find if any. When it becomes a way to make a living you lose all respect for hunting and it becomes a job. Thats just my opinion. I personally would give anything to go back to the 90s when there were not outfitters and it was easy to find descent ground to hunt. People have turned deer hunting into a fulltime job and mother nature will run its course and will in th end get the best of the money hungery outfitters. Hunting is a passion a way of life not a job..
I have family in fulton county that lease there ground to outfitters that inturn sell weekly hunts. I pesronaly wouldnt piss on one of them if they were on fire..

here is the the articale read it for yourself
Illinois EHD Outbreak Summary for 2013 
EHD (Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease) appeared across the state of Illinois again in 2013, though reports don’t appear to be as severe or extensive as in 2012. The Illinois Department of Natural Resources (IDNR) received a total of voluntary 318 reports from concerned landowners and hunters totaling 1,220 dead deer from 63 counties. 2012 was the worst year for EHD in Illinois, with 2,968 dead deer reported to IDNR from 87 counties. 

EHD is a viral disease, spread by biting gnats, which can cause high fever and severe internal bleeding in deer. While often fatal to deer, EHD is not hazardous to humans or pets. EHD-like symptoms in cattle have been reported where EHD has been confirmed in deer. Cattle can be successfully treated with medications. EHD is often confused with bluetongue, a similar disease that can affect sheep and cattle. 

The disease was most prevalent this year in the western half of the state, from approximately St. Louis north to the Wisconsin state line. Heaviest hit counties included Fulton (197 cases), Jo Daviess (126), Woodford (91), Adams (88), and LaSalle (75). 

EHD does not impact deer populations evenly across the landscape. A mixture of deer combined with the presence of the virus and midges (biting gnats) that transmit the disease between deer are necessary for an EHD outbreak to occur. Heavy deer mortality can be observed on one farm, while the farm down the road will be hardly affected. 

EHD affects bucks as well as does, adults as well as fawns and yearlings, though individual deer vary in their susceptibility to the virus. Some deer become infected and will be dead within 48 hours, while other deer will be minimally affected. Survivors of infection develop immunity to the virus. 

Dead deer are often found near water sources such as lakes, ponds, or streams, though a deer carcass found away from water is also likely to have succumbed to EHD. 

EHD related mortality occurs every year, but becomes more severe during droughty conditions. Limited water sources concentrate deer near exposed mudflats resulting from receding water levels. Midges hatch from these exposed muddy areas resulting in abundant insect populations. There is no effective management treatment for this disease. EHD outbreaks end when a heavy frost kills the midges necessary for transmission. 

Persons wanting more information about the EHD outbreak in Illinois are encouraged to contact Doug Dufford, Wildlife Disease and Invasive Species Program Manager with IDNR. He can be reached via email at [email protected] or by phone at 815-369-2414. 

A table showing the number of reports and cases by county, and maps showing the distribution of EHD-related deer mortality reports in Illinois for 2013 and 2012 are also presented at this link on the IDNR website: 
http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/news/Documents/EHD2013Summary.pdf


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Really slow the last 3 days for us in NW part of state. Windy each day and way too warm today. Also think a lot of bucks are on lock-down.

Will be back in woods from Fri night through Tue. when it's super cold and hopefully the big boys will be breaking up with does and searching for more.


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

I realize what your saying completly im just giving you facts on this past week. Not a statistic or dnr report. But live from the woods of Fulton co. Im glad and fortunate that our farm dont show any impact so far that we can see


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

This is the last post i will make that is not related to this years hunting report. I dont want to get off topic. But it does make me upset that people have exploited IL and its good hunting. So now people like me who live here deal witrh a the BS politics and taxes of this state. Dont get to enjoy the fruits of the state because a big share of the land has been either bought up by outfitters or leased by outfitters. These are just random sugestions from mostly people from IL. These comments are from last year as well. But i bet the results and feelings will be the same this year..


Gruen VonBehrens · Works at Self-Employed
I am an avi hunter and fisherman all over the state of Illinois. I have seen deer numbers drop enormously from north to south and east to west. Illinois needs to slow down on the tags for one. Too many deer still bein shot this just increases the number of times we go out without seeing anything. Two the numbe of deer killed by EHD was more than any one of us can count or imagine. Two years ago when we were really dry there wasn't a lake withing 150 miles of my house you could go around an not have to hold your breathe because of the staunch of summertime heat on a dead carcass! Quit issuing so many out of state permits! We like to hunt ourselves here in our home state. Quit trying to make such of profit off of Mother Nature. Get rid of the late season hunts! We are killing numerous deer with every shot. Let the babies hit the ground and at least have a fighting chance. Cut back on Shotgun permits or close the state down for two or three years. We used to be one of the best states in the country to chase white tails, gonna be hard to claim that when there aren't any deer left!
Reply · Like · 17 · Follow Post · December 11, 2013 at 1:40pm

Scott Bradley · Mattoon, Illinois
I agree...and well said bud!!!
Reply · Like · 1 · December 11, 2013 at 1:46pm

Joe Pigg · Carpenter at Carpenters union 183
I disagree with you on your comment on the out of state permits. I think that the correct thing is to shut down gun season for a couple years. And to whoever did this report your count on dead deer is way off I'm in fulton county and I as well ad other guys I know have found high numbers of dead deer and I know the numbers of deer are a lot lower because I live and breath archery deer hunting as well as a few friends of mine which three of them hunt pro for bowhunting.com and our census on our deer is way low going off of our trail cameras and scouting and hunting our land. The only thing we can do is issue less tags and I believe the only people who should gun hunt is young kids and women and for doe only. And I believe that for a few years that only one buck tag be issued per person per year.
Reply · Like · 5 · December 12, 2013 at 8:19am

Clay Deeder · Works at Lipcaman seed and meter service
420 my ass...61 in adams and pike my ass!!! These numbers are so far off...
Reply · Like · 8 · Follow Post · December 10, 2013 at 7:26pm

Darrin Coffey · Works at Lincoln FIre
I agree that dnr is not giving out or maybe just not acknowledging the amount of deer lost. I know what they reported for my county and I know of 15 dead on my property alone added w what my friends found on theirs was more than dnr admitted to. Surely we werent the only four guys that found dead deer, right? Only one guy I know has seen good numbers of deer this year. Hunter wise that is. I agree that the state should cut off over the counter permits for gun, limit bow permits and earn a buck program too. Do this from now on and hope the herd comes back before im too old to hunt. The state sells the deer herd every year for profits maybe this is a sign to stop banking on commodities like that. Recognize we have a problem. Thank you.
Reply · Like · 6 · Follow Post · December 11, 2013 at 11:16pm

Sean Hunter Bowers
It is much worse than that. I am currently in a tree in Pike Co writing this. We have found many dead deer just walking too and from stands. Corn in abundance is laying in fields with no tracks and nothing eating it. Outfitters need to be honest about the effect EHD has had. I talked to a man in Pleasant Hill last night who had sold his 200 acres to an outfitter earlier in the year and they found 61 dead deer in the creek two monthes ago. So I feel there is a cover up of the DNR and Outfitters. I had to save for two years for this hunt.... it is a shame.
Reply · Like · 8 · Follow Post · November 11, 2013 at 7:33am

Jimmy McKinney · Follow · Harrisburg, Pennsylvania · 106 followers
Lucky
Reply · Like · December 11, 2013 at 6:45pm

Rick Perron · Top Commenter
61 deer dead in one creek on one property? i'm not doubting it, but there seriously should be at least one hunting magazine that would jump all over this story if you contact them
Reply · Like · December 11, 2013 at 9:40pm

Jimmy McKinney · Follow · Harrisburg, Pennsylvania · 106 followers
Rick Perron it was bad in Adams county. over 3 weeks hunting there and 8 trail cameras running non stop- the mature buck were no where to be found. I can't vouch for that many dead deer on our property, however we had a few and our parcel does not have a large creek where these deer are commonly found. I can say a few locals confirmed EHD was a problem.

Why would the outfitters or DCNR cry out about it, it's their income when people like me come from out of state. That being said, someone needs to come forward with solid facts.
Reply · Like · December 11, 2013 at 9:45pm

Lisa Lambert Callear
I grew up my whole life with MY Grandpa and my uncles hunting and I married a Hunter who when I had my son, My husband introduced him to hunting but now as a resident of Illinois a person cannot find a farm to hunt on D/T everything being leased to outfitters. It is all about money anymore . Family traditions have been thrown to the side. It really is depressing that My grandchildren cannot be introduced to our family tradition today cause Illinois is all about the Outfitters. IF any change in licenses D/T this disease then I hope one would take care of your own residents and give them back the family tradition of hunting with their children and Grandchildren and stop the outfitters from taking our hunting land. I am sure this will not be a popular comment as it is all about the money they bring in and the residents of Illinois lose!
Reply · Like · 3 · Follow Post · December 12, 2013 at 11:47am

Bonnie Delaney · Loveland, Colorado
Lisa...how did Gary make out with the deer situation we talked about? I hope all is ok with that? He feeling better?
Reply · Like · December 13, 2013 at 12:45pm

Bill Smith
Hi, just got back from pike co. we did a 7 day bow hunt and 3 day shotgun combo. me and my partner had the worst year ever in pike.
this bug has been there for at least 6 years, and the dnr and outfitters are bull****ting everyone about it. pike co. is finished!!!!!!!
Reply · Like · 3 · Follow Post · November 27, 2013 at 4:41pm

Scott Kindle · Mechanic at Sharkey Transportation
I also think they should let us kill some bobcats because that is all I can get on trail cameras.
Reply · Like · 1 · December 12, 2013 at 9:25am

Patrick See · Mid-State Technical College
I agree with Chester, Bill and Sean. The DNR is keeping this one quiet. Pike has been hit hard again and the results are very apparent. I normally see deer all the time during gun season. The first 2 days I saw nothing! Bowhunting during the "rut" this year was bizarre. No deer or just young ones. We always see a big buck every year on the farm. This year none. DNR needs to fess up and tell the truth. Break the trend of normal Illinois politics.
Reply · Like · 3 · Follow Post · November 24, 2013 at 7:23pm

Chester Cobb · Pickering High School
It is worse than the DNR is letting out.. We come.to.Illinois every year from Louisiana to Fulton co.to bow hunt..In the past we have all seen numerous bucks and does..we pass on any bucks that are not at least 18 inches wide... we have been hunting the same.outfitter for the past 10 years...This year has been the worst year for us ever..Hardly any deer seen.. and the bucks we did see were very young..only saw two sbooter bucks this trip.. A far cry from seeing several shooter bucks each trip to the woods. This is a major concern that should be addressed by the DNR as well as Outfitters to do something to help the deer herds thru out the state. Don't turn a blind eye to maintaint the revenue coming into the state..let the public know what the real out come of this deiease has done to the deer population. . My hunting buddy and I have found many dead deer last year as well as this year in Fulton and Skyler counties..
Reply · Like · 3 · Follow Post · November 22, 2013 at 8:20am

Bill Harrison · Follow · San Jose, Illinois
Chester, you are correct! I am setting at a table drinking coffee in summum il. fulton county watching the lack of shotgun action. My whole family is out at are farm as I type.this. I have been texting them all morning to see what they are seeing, and the answers are not good. I have bowhunted for the last month on the same farm. This has been the worst year ever for mature bucks. I have only seen one all month. Not Good! Something bad has happened. The DNR is well aware of the problem.
Reply · Like · November 23, 2013 at 9:01am

Chester Cobb · Pickering High School
Bill Harrison Bill i hope they fill their tags..but from what we just eperiencex the past week.. it may be hard to do this year.. i hope people that do find dead deer will report it to the DNR or their outfitters to get a more accurate count of the situtation.. glad to hear your comment.. hope you have better luck than we did..
Reply · Like · November 23, 2013 at 9:35am

Heath Skinner · Laborer at Laborers Local 159
Im 30 yrs old born and raised resident of Clark County IL. and this yr has been by far 1 of the worst yrs I have ever seen hunting here. In the 20 yrs I have been deer hunting I have never been to the woods this many times and not seen a single deer, let alone a nice shooter buck. We are finding more big bucks dead in the woods then people are reporting killing. We found 9 dead bucks from 4 points to 12 points in a mile 1/2 square. Its getting rediculous the DNR needs to address the issue!!! Its sad my daughter started hunting this yr and we had a heck of a time getting her 1st deer. When I started hunting back in 93' I could have shot any deer I wanted for my 1st deer on any day at any time. Now your lucky to see deer 3 out of 6 hunts!!!
Reply · Like · 2 · Follow Post · December 10, 2013 at 11:47pm

Dean L. Lynn
I've bowhunted Illinois as a resident and for the last 20 years as a non resident and the last two years are the worst I have seen it is no longer worth the time and money to hunt Illinois. It was not uncommon to drive around and see bucks chasing does during the rut don't see that anymore. I hunt private duck clubs and I see more coyotes than I do deer there is a definite swing in the population of deer along the Illinois river bottoms. 
Michigan has been hit hard also they are claiming the deer harvest is off by 10 to 20% compared to 2012 across the whole state with no increases in any region of Michigan. The Michigan DNR is finally admitting the EHD must of had far more effect on the deer population than they originally thought over the last two years. MDNR typically issues 750,000 doe tags they dropped it slightly above 500,000 in order to help the population. Seeing a lot of immature deer its like a generation was wiped out.
Reply · Like · 1 · Follow Post · December 11, 2013 at 2:24pm

Butch Holstlaw
Well guys its a lot deeper than what they're saying I'm a 40 + year veteran deer hunter Its been the tagging system DNR has been issuing to many tags for a number of years now the missing deer started an upward surge in 2008. If the disease was killing deer in the amount suggested by DNR you would not be able to go around any body of water without the smell of rotting flesh. $$ talk and BS walks chalk one up for the insurance companies!"
Reply · Like · 1 · Follow Post · December 10, 2013 at 6:39pm

Butch Holstlaw
Blue Tongue dates back to the early 19th century, mother nature take care of its own sometimes cruel and heartless. I camp and fish at Issac Walton last year we had 5 dead deer this year 0? Iam sure that a couple of years of EHD will take some deer out but nohing like that tag quota has done.
Reply · Like · 1 · December 11, 2013 at 12:51pm

Dean Widmann · Pro Staff Hunter at Midwest Whitetail Pro Staff
outfitters continue to take money knowing how low deer numbers are for a few years now,out of state bow tags are dang near 5 bills, I was disappointed last season expecting a hunt to at least see a mature buck I barely saw a doe in an area in hancock county, when I asked the outfitter if they had a problem in that area he denied it, but I knew something was wrong there? what a joke
Reply · Like · Follow Post · December 12, 2013 at 8:18pm

Ethan Alexandre Shotts · Marshall High School
Recheck your facts, Jeff Mondlock.
http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/news/Pages/EpizooticHemorrhagicDisease(EHD)IllinoisUpdate.aspx
Reply · Like · Follow Post · December 11, 2013 at 10:46am

Scott Kindle · Mechanic at Sharkey Transportation
I think the dnr numbers are way off because in pike co.if you report a dead deer and it is a buck most of the time the dnr want to investigate you so must people just quit reporting dead deer.
Reply · Like · Follow Post · December 12, 2013 at 1:05pm

Rick Perron · Top Commenter
if it stops after the first frost, and deer die in 24-48 hours......then that means no deer have died since the very first frost in sept or oct??


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

ubet, is it really any news that our herd has been shot to hell over the past 10 years? A hunter would have to be blind or stupid not to see that. ITs gone, we are currently the worst state in the midwest.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

harvey261 said:


> ubet, is it really any news that our herd has been shot to hell over the past 10 years? A hunter would have to be blind or stupid not to see that. ITs gone, we are currently the worst state in the midwest.


No and I'm just wasting my time preaching to the choir. But I get so frustrated every year in November.. Illinois used to be such a great state to hunt. And now it just sucks.. And only is getting worse.. like I said I don't want to get off topic anymore cause that's not what this thread was made for. But you made a valid point and I felt like I needed to respond. .


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

You arent preaching to the choir here i assure you, There will be someone on here talking about seeing more deer now than ever. My county was completely destroyed, ALMOST no deer over 3.5 made it through EHD last year. Are you a member of the IWA? If not you need to be. And you are right, OUr herd is being stolen from us by the DNR and their system of bringing in NR hunters. Dont get me wrong there are some good ones, but there are TONS of scum bags coming in using a farmers landowner tags or just buying the doe tag, its like a plague.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

harvey261 said:


> You arent preaching to the choir here i assure you, There will be someone on here talking about seeing more deer now than ever. My county was completely destroyed, ALMOST no deer over 3.5 made it through EHD last year. Are you a member of the IWA? If not you need to be. And you are right, OUr herd is being stolen from us by the DNR and their system of bringing in NR hunters. Dont get me wrong there are some good ones, but there are TONS of scum bags coming in using a farmers landowner tags or just buying the doe tag, its like a plague.


I am now thanks for sharing that. I wasnt aware of the IWA. Thank you


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

I was at the taxidermist in canton illinois last week and i bet there was 40-50 racks in there that was from 100"-140". I am a non resident and on our farm we have a 140" minimum however we let many 140s so the residents can kill them and take them to get mounted. I cant imagine why anyone for example being from
NC goto illlinois and kill a little buck that like we have in our own state. I know of 3 bucks personally that i let walk and then see pics a local resident killed. Maybe illinois needs to be a 140" min state unless you are a kid or its your 1st buck ever tagged. The problem isnt just non residents and ehd its alot of locals as well


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

The "If it's brown, it's down" mentality of shotgun season has began to seep over into bow season as well. I couldn't tell you how many times I've heard "if I don't, an out of stater will." Some people just refuse to eat tag soup.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes the herd is down MOSTLY because of locals, They do alot of damage. The problem is 90 percent of the hunters do not care what impact their harvest makes, nor can they identify a mature buck at all. But, NRs likely have a more open system for cheating in this state than any other state. We almost encourage it. I mean why wouldnt a NR just buy a doe tag and then a buck tag after they get their buck and race it back across the state lines or use the farmers landowner tags?


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

UBET, get any friends to join too. We have major issues in this state and need all the members we can get so we can have a voice and increase the chance of making positive change for a real managed deer herd.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Illinois could learn a thing or two from Iowa's regulations...


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

Iowa does things nearly exactly right, and recognizes their mistakes and makes pro active adjustments. where illinois dnr Does exactly the opposite of what iowa does. They really cant be compared. According to our DNR, the deer are still hiding in 2005 standing corn.


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Deer hunting in Illinois is going to H---!!!!!! It is a big competition to see who can kill the biggest buck and have the most land to hunt. The other thing killing it is money ,money, money, from the land owners to the state. The farmers want the deer gone because they eat their crops. What happened to the days of hunting for enjoyment and putting some meat in the freezer. Its hard to find a place to hunt because somebody can make a buck.


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Dnr's culling program is what killed most of them around me.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I'm not trying to say it's non residents. . Every non resident well almost every one here were I'm at has been passing on dinks there are couple of guys that took some dink bucks and then went home. But for the most part at least here the hunters seem to have a good on the importance of QDM. Especially if they lease ground.. it is the outfitters in my opinion that try and come in and every week a new hunter is in there trying to take a deer. Shoot what ever doe you want. Even my landowner was like kill all the does you want. I have noticed personally i am not seeing does only bucks. I have told my fiance and boy if they see a doe to shoot. But me i will not shoot a doe. Just for the simple gact they are a big part of bringing the heard back. My farm has a 140 minimum. . It's my fiancee first year hunting she has the green light from land owner and she has let 2 small bucks walk. I didn't say a word to her. I let her decide and all she said is he is to young I will wait. I was proud of her for that. My son who it is his first year hunting and he is 20.the land owner is making him abide by the 140 min. He had a 120 8 10 yards broad side in October and couldn't shoot. I did feel bad for him. But then again I was happy that he followed the rules and he is bummed cause now he hasn't saw one deer since.

I personally think there should be a lottery for all non resident hunters. Like Iowa and no outfitters allowed unless you are a resident of Illinois. If you live in Illinois you know that this state is horrible to live in... so it's BS you can come in make deer hunting a cash crop and go back to southern states and live happily ever after for 9 months out of the year. I can guarantee if you had to live here you wouldn't choose to run a outfit in this state. . You wouldn't be here period.

I will defiantly be passing the word around about IWA to friends and family.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

We all should really get back on topic. I'm sorry for starting a **** storm. And that's not what this thread is for. When I originally posted just thought more resident hunters would read what I had to say..


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm with ya ubet. I just don't see how things will change. People with money will always make money at anyone's or anythings expense. 

Anyway back out this afternoon and out all day tomorrow. The only good thing about not taking 1 to the taxy is that I won't have that bill to pay.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

The DNR is the problem. Bottom line. You don't go into local forest preserves and shoot 3000 deer and expect Mother Nature to flourish. 

But I agree the outfitters and crappy tv "hunting" shows haven't helped either.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll throw in my .02 before getting back on track. I hunt areas that have pretty much ZERO non-residents. No outfitters, no leases to speak of. Why were our kills down 30%? last year? It isn't non-residents at all IMO. Surely you can blame the influx of NRs for limited access, outfitters, and property prices but I have a feeling NRs are probably more selective in buck harvesting given what they invest in travelling here. Maybe I'm wrong. Around my area the resident is purely to blame for any decline in the herd. None of us can control EHD and nature.

The good thing is, you can change it yourself. I'm not going to blame the state or the NR for my properties. I can blame the neighbors, sure. We can work together to make things how we want. The state isn't loosing the arrow or pulling the trigger. I'm tired of the sob stories. IL is a big state and it isn't a one-size-fits-all scenario. We act like the whole place is screwed. The situation can be strikingly different just 10 miles away. Shoot one less doe, tell a buddy to do the same. It isn't rocket science.

Anyway, I am ready for the long haul tomorrow, Thursday, and Friday. I am sitting here at work with the jitters waiting for the morning. Once this rain blows through and the temps drop it's going to be awesome. Or so I hope.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, ill get it back on topic. Went out this morning and saw a little spike, a small 6 pt, and a doe. Then the skies opened up with rain. Seems the rain has moved on as Im setting here all nice and warm in the truck. About to suit back up and get after them again. Im gonna get a little more aggressive and start hitting the horns.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Saw a doe with two fawns at first light, then a thunderstorm rolled in. When the lighting started I got out of my stand. By the time I got back to the truck I was soaked. Threw the clothes in the dryer & heading back out soon. Menard County.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hunted this weekend, Bureau county. Bucks cruising later in the morning and up a little earlier at night. Not seeing many does on our farm, mostly bucks. This cold snap should kick things into high gear. Rubs and Scrapes all over the place.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

EHD DEF hammered our little slice of Fulton Co heaven last 2 years... NO DOOT ABOOT IT. We have 9 guys on approx 300 acres... we are killing selectively based on meat needs ONLY this year. No extra deer will be killed this year whereas in years past we would get a doe for friends who wanted venison. That is shut off until further notice. We also have an 8pt antler restriction in place... but have lifted that this year. We've decided until deer numbers increase... we're going to allow one of us who needs venison to take an ugly spike... or nasty looking basket rack... as opposed to a doe. Let the ladies make some babies for awhile!

My dad and I can likely make our venison supply stretch thru next season... or get us close. So both of us are only hunting 150"+ bucks this year. We've both killed a couple in the 140-150" range over the last decade.

So it's monster or bust for us!!!!! 

Now back on topic: will be back in the woods TH - SUN... was hoping to get in the stand tomorrow w/ 10* wind chill... but not going to make it.

I think the polar vortex is us deer hunters friend for the next few weeks!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

dso970 said:


> Well, ill get it back on topic. Went out this morning and saw a little spike, a small 6 pt, and a doe. Then the skies opened up with rain. Seems the rain has moved on as Im setting here all nice and warm in the truck. About to suit back up and get after them again. Im gonna get a little more aggressive and start hitting the horns.





bulpitt62b said:


> Saw a doe with two fawns at first light, then a thunderstorm rolled in. When the lighting started I got out of my stand. By the time I got back to the truck I was soaked. Threw the clothes in the dryer & heading back out soon. Menard County.


How is the wind today for your area? I have been in all morning all of my sets are pretty much bad wind.. Just wondering what i should do.. Just forget hunting today or get out there and not hunt the wind.. With the amount of deer i ahve saw this year so far i dont see how i could hurt it anymore. But then again i feel like a day break might be just whatthe doctor ordered. I do have 10 sets up and there are a couple that i could hunt the problem is they are my fiancee sets and try not to hunt them whne she is not here cause i want her to get a deer and not have her stands hunted while she is back working durning the week.. I am thinking between the weather and wind they will be hunkered down for better part of today.. Tommorow and through the weekend is looking like it should be real good. Wind wise not much of a change. But atleast no rain and stuff. I justhavnt saw full on rutting yet so i just dont feel very confident about today and quit franckly i have sat over 100 hrs since 10-31 and am very frusterated.. What would you guys do? I need to start to get ready if i am gonna go.. And this goes for anyone that wants to coment not just the guys that i qouted. Thanks and GL to all that are out today


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

mb41 said:


> EHD DEF hammered our little slice of Fulton Co heaven last 2 years... NO DOOT ABOOT IT. We have 9 guys on approx 300 acres... we are killing selectively based on meat needs ONLY this year. No extra deer will be killed this year whereas in years past we would get a doe for friends who wanted venison. That is shut off until further notice. We also have an 8pt antler restriction in place... but have lifted that this year. We've decided until deer numbers increase... we're going to allow one of us who needs venison to take an ugly spike... or nasty looking basket rack... as opposed to a doe. Let the ladies make some babies for awhile!
> 
> My dad and I can likely make our venison supply stretch thru next season... or get us close. So both of us are only hunting 150"+ bucks this year. We've both killed a couple in the 140-150" range over the last decade.
> 
> ...


You are the type of person i want to lease ground with. The paln you guys have put together is excatly what i would do.. So many of my friends have shot multiple doe this year and just ask myself and them why? We need the does to reproduce io would honestly rather someone shoot a spike buck then a doe. Cause the doe will get breed by something if she isnt dead. Anyway great game plan..


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> How is the wind today for your area? I have been in all morning all of my sets are pretty much bad wind.. Just wondering what i should do.. Just forget hunting today or get out there and not hunt the wind.. With the amount of deer i ahve saw this year so far i dont see how i could hurt it anymore. But then again i feel like a day break might be just whatthe doctor ordered. I do have 10 sets up and there are a couple that i could hunt the problem is they are my fiancee sets and try not to hunt them whne she is not here cause i want her to get a deer and not have her stands hunted while she is back working durning the week.. I am thinking between the weather and wind they will be hunkered down for better part of today.. Tommorow and through the weekend is looking like it should be real good. Wind wise not much of a change. But atleast no rain and stuff. I justhavnt saw full on rutting yet so i just dont feel very confident about today and quit franckly i have sat over 100 hrs since 10-31 and am very frusterated.. What would you guys do? I need to start to get ready if i am gonna go.. And this goes for anyone that wants to coment not just the guys that i qouted. Thanks and GL to all that are out today


Go hunting. This afternoon should be good. Rain moved through, cold temps. Don't worry about the wind(speed).


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Wind is starting to calm a little here. I'm out the door in 2 hours & all day tomorrow. 
I've got to get my battery powered vest batteries charged up! Pretty sure I'm gonna need em. 

All the while our idnr is doing their very best to tell us that the deer numbers are up this year and all is well. 

I took 1 doe in October as my freezer was empty. My daughter who is 8 and her 1st year obviously gets to pull the trigger on whatever walks out. Trying to get that 1st deer under her belt. Once they is done. It's big buck or bust. Which I'm ok with. 

I started a thread 2 years ago to get people to quit shooting does and fawns but holy cow did I get back lashed. I saw it then..just see it now. Kill kill kill.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Wind is starting to calm a little here. I'm out the door in 2 hours & all day tomorrow.
> I've got to get my battery powered vest batteries charged up! Pretty sure I'm gonna need em.
> 
> All the while our idnr is doing their very best to tell us that the deer numbers are up this year and all is well.
> ...


In my opinion killing a doe is fine if it's before the rut. But once the rut hits all does and yearlings should get a pass.. once they have been breed.. 

to me it seems like they have 2 fawns more then 1 as of lately so if you do kill a doe it's like killing 3 deer.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Only deer I saw this morning was during the pouring rain, chasing in the rain,a first for me.quiet now, warming up and eating then back out. Wind is pretty brutal


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

Even with the wind and rain deer were movin this mornin.missed a 170class 10pt....still sick to my stomach over


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Dang yeroc. Those are tough. But there is still time for redemption. Keep at it! !


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Yup I'm huntin public where all I see is whackin & stackin 100"-120" bucks! Brutal. At least I am seein a lot of deer and passin on lots. Got some nice photos if nothin else.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

tazman7 said:


> The DNR is the problem. Bottom line. You don't go into local forest preserves and shoot 3000 deer and expect Mother Nature to flourish.
> 
> But I agree the outfitters and crappy tv "hunting" shows haven't helped either.


Dnr has no control over what the FP does. The FP is the one with night time snipers. Dnr has actually tried to work with them to allow deer hunting and they went this route.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Dnr has no control over what the FP does. The FP is the one with night time snipers. Dnr has actually tried to work with them to allow deer hunting and they went this route.


What does FP stand for? effing poachers?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

How was the evening against people's advice to hunt I just needed a brake.. for today. Gonna hit it hard tomorrow through Sunday.. I have off till the 1st of December.. gonna go home for weekend warrior season while the orange army tears everything up then come back and hunt. I don't gun hunt so hoping the deer will find my lease and take cover there..


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW Illinois, Monroe county. Got in stand at 3pm, nothing till 5pm when I heard a deer blow behind me straight down wind. I turned around to see white rack out past ears running straight away from me. I guess its better than how I have been doing, see mostly nothing.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Shelby county......... at 4 o'clock a doe and fawn walked out of a draw that they like to lay up in. At 5 a forky chased a doe across the field and then right under me. Next thing I know a basket 8 is at 20 yards as well. They ran a couple loops around me and then another fawn appeared.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Got back in the stand after getting my clothes dried. The wind was brutal to say the least. A coyote chased a spike past me, couldn't get the mutt to stop. About noon the doe & fawns came back by & bedded down 70 yards from me until 4:30. Not sure what the deal is, kinda expecting the doe to kick the fawns to the curb by now, especially the button buck she was constantly grooming. I'd say the deer were smarter than me today, they held up tight in the bottoms out of the wind while I froze my butt of on top of the ridge.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Menard County


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

What happens to all the baskets I see every year? I always see small bucks but the seem to vaporize before the next year?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

8 does and fawns. No bucks for me. See ya in the morning.


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Saw nothing again this evening and I was sticking to a bottom, creek crossing, out of the wind. Corn still up, wonder if they're still in it. Where's the rut!? Everywhere but where I am, apparently.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

nothing tonight, was pretty damn cold, still chilly sitting in front of a fire lol. Time to break out the winter clothes!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Seen about 10 basket racks on my farm this year. Had 1 shooter wind me 2 nights ago im guessing 140 150 class. changed up stand heading in to ambush him in the morning. may be a chilly one.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

The wind was cold today for sure , pretty slow , one 2.5 and 3 yearling does . The cold temps should get them up and moving !


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Saw 3 does this evening. When I climbed down I must have made noise with my climber, and effectively rattled in a yearling spike buck. He ran in ready to fight and stopped 5 feet from me, eye to eye at the base of my tree. We were in a staredown for several minutes before he decided to leave. Made my day!


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ya that wind was howling...it never stopped. Saw a spike, basket 6, and doe fawn. The spike kept me company all day long. Every time I hit those rattling horns he would come running back. He must have crossed the 3ft deep creek half a dozen times. I wasnt the only one that was cold. Very entertaining. Im now 30 hrs standside since friday morning and have only seen one shooter (whose probably locked up by now)...kinda of a slow rut


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

public land in moultrie county. saw nothing this evening and the wind was terrible. heading back out tomorrow


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Wind was brutal this evening. The tree I was in was bouncing me around so much I'm not sure I could have made a shot, if I had one. That being said, It's definitely on - big time. I think I had a hot doe standing just out of sight, directly upwind from me. I had a parade of bucks romping and stomping all over the place. First, it was a couple fork bucks, then it was a sixer and a small 8. It was actually pretty hilarious to watch. They'd run over to where I think she was, she'd blow and them and run em off, then they'd come back over to me - running and jumping around like a bunch of idiots. Hopefully she's still in the neighborhood tomorrow and she brings in a big one for me...


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Cjclemens said:


> Wind was brutal this evening. The tree I was in was bouncing me around so much I'm not sure I could have made a shot, if I had one. That being said, It's definitely on - big time. I think I had a hot doe standing just out of sight, directly upwind from me. I had a parade of bucks romping and stomping all over the place. First, it was a couple fork bucks, then it was a sixer and a small 8. It was actually pretty hilarious to watch. They'd run over to where I think she was, she'd blow and them and run em off, then they'd come back over to me - running and jumping around like a bunch of idiots. Hopefully she's still in the neighborhood tomorrow and she brings in a big one for me...


Good luck tomorrow. . Sounds like you had good evening. . Hope we get a BBD update tomorrow. .


----------



## timmb76 (Oct 14, 2012)

Shelby county, public land. Sat for 8 hrs. I had one spike go by around 7:30. We went to the truck during the rain, and to eat. Watched a small 8 point walk 40 yards from the truck, cross a small field, and work a scrape around 9:30. Seen nothing from 11:00-3:00. Seen the spike again around 3:20. Someone out for a stroll in the woods spooked him by me. Had a decent 8 point cruise by around 4:00. My son downed a 4 pointer around 4:35. His first bow buck! The wind was brutal! Going to sleep in tomorrow, and head back out from 10:00-dark.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Still blowing. Probably more ways than 1!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

She gonna be a tad nippy today


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

I have to work.... ( UGH! ) But..After 2pm I'll be suiting right up and heading out asap again.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Two button on clover about 7:00.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Quit so far..


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Small 8 at 8:10. Brrrrrrr


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Big boy.. the 1 I'm after at 630. Could not get him to come in. He wanted to on the snort weeze but I think he was just too tired the way he acted. 
2.5 at 830. Nothing else since


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Big boy.. the 1 I'm after at 630. Could not get him to come in. He wanted to on the snort weeze but I think he was just too tired the way he acted.
> 2.5 at 830. Nothing else since


Nice.. still quit in my neck of the woods. . Sitting from sun up to sundown. Have heard some grunting but can't get anything in to me. Do have a couple fresh scrapes by my set.. gl guys


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Ubet28 said:


> Good luck tomorrow. . Sounds like you had good evening. . Hope we get a BBD update tomorrow. .


Off to a rough start this morning. Had a doe and an 8 (really tall, narrow rack) come in exactly on the wrong side of me. They winded me and went the other way. Didn't see anything else moving. Had to get down at 9 to go home and fix a finicky thermostat, but my feet were so cold I wasn't gonna make it much longer anyway. Gonna break out the electric socks and head back out there ASAP. Hopefully I get it done this afternoon.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Cjclemens said:


> Off to a rough start this morning. Had a doe and an 8 (really tall, narrow rack) come in exactly on the wrong side of me. They winded me and went the other way. Didn't see anything else moving. Had to get down at 9 to go home and fix a finicky thermostat, but my feet were so cold I wasn't gonna make it much longer anyway. Gonna break out the electric socks and head back out there ASAP. Hopefully I get it done this afternoon.


 I have hot hands shoved In my boots still Cold I need to come up with a better way.so if anyone had some suggestions by all means please suggest


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Popped out to put on warmer gear. On the way back... Giant with doe are about 1000 yards off. Hopefully he'll push her this way but unlikely.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> I have hot hands shoved In my boots still Cold I need to come up with a better way.so if anyone had some suggestions by all means please suggest


I wear the same pair of uninsulated rubber boots all year. I have always fought cold feet until I can up with this system, it really works for me. I wear just a regular pair of socks, with a thick pair over them. On the regular pair of socks i put the stick on foot warmers on the bottom(the big ones shaped like an insole). I put it on towards my toes bc that's where I get the coldest. Then on top of my foot i put the stick on toe warmers, right over my toes. Then i put the heavy sock on afterwards. They all are extremely sticky so there's no worry about them Falling off. They are super thin too so you don't notice em there. I also by my rubber boots a little big. If your boots are too tight you feet will never stay warm. This has been huge for me. Like I said I would always sit there with my feet so cold it hurt tryin to wiggle my toes like crazy to keep em warm. It really pulls your focus away. You should give it a shot.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

That or buy a pair if Saskatchewan pack boots from cabelas.  Not cheap but oh sooo warm.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mine are Cabelas Still Hunter 1400s... ur right... not cheap but warm! Also they have a lifetime warranty... they fell apart on me (2yrs old) and just got a new pair in the mail today on exchange. 3rd pair in 2 years... but exchange policy is good cuz it's their product... 

Tryin em out tomorrow and know my toes will be toasty!!!! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmm.i wonder if I have that these. They were like 250 back 4 years ago. They're still in good shape though.


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> I'm not trying to say it's non residents. . Every non resident well almost every one here were I'm at has been passing on dinks there are couple of guys that took some dink bucks and then went home. But for the most part at least here the hunters seem to have a good on the importance of QDM. Especially if they lease ground.. it is the outfitters in my opinion that try and come in and every week a new hunter is in there trying to take a deer. Shoot what ever doe you want. Even my landowner was like kill all the does you want. I have noticed personally i am not seeing does only bucks. I have told my fiance and boy if they see a doe to shoot. But me i will not shoot a doe. Just for the simple gact they are a big part of bringing the heard back. My farm has a 140 minimum. . It's my fiancee first year hunting she has the green light from land owner and she has let 2 small bucks walk. I didn't say a word to her. I let her decide and all she said is he is to young I will wait. I was proud of her for that. My son who it is his first year hunting and he is 20.the land owner is making him abide by the 140 min. He had a 120 8 10 yards broad side in October and couldn't shoot. I did feel bad for him. But then again I was happy that he followed the rules and he is bummed cause now he hasn't saw one deer since.
> 
> I personally think there should be a lottery for all non resident hunters. Like Iowa and no outfitters allowed unless you are a resident of Illinois. If you live in Illinois you know that this state is horrible to live in... so it's BS you can come in make deer hunting a cash crop and go back to southern states and live happily ever after for 9 months out of the year. I can guarantee if you had to live here you wouldn't choose to run a outfit in this state. . You wouldn't be here period.
> 
> I will defiantly be passing the word around about IWA to friends and family.


You are right on. I started hunting when I was 12 and now I am 39...the lack of deer management, increase in TV shows saying IL is the top, flood of nonresidents (not saying they are bad, just need to regulate the numbers), outfitters, and leases have just ruined deer hunting in IL. I have concerned giving it up and just coyote hunt.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

well, im back home from a five day hunt. friday was good, saturday better, sunday was best, monday was ok...a little warm, tues really slow, and from sunrise to noon today...NADA. killed a doe friday night, and saw a dandy 10pt saturday afternoon. other than that lots of little bucks. oh well, it still beats work i guess. looks like either-sex tag soup, but that wont be the first time for that. After the orange brigade rips them apart, its hard to find a deer.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Killed a good 1 at 5p. Got 2 lug him out.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Killed a good 1 at 5p. Got 2 lug him out.


Congrats post up pic when you get a chance.


----------



## panick (Oct 17, 2007)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Dnr has no control over what the FP does. The FP is the one with night time snipers. Dnr has actually tried to work with them to allow deer hunting and they went this route.


That is correct,and if you want to blame someone go after ALLSTATE and STATE FARM.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

This guy come by the stand around 1:30 my camera time is off by a hr let him walk next year maybe but defiantly not this year..









My sons buddie shot this buck tonight Schuyler county.


----------



## timmb76 (Oct 14, 2012)

Shelby county, public land. Skipped this morning. Went out at noon to take my son's stand down. While taking His stand down I seen a 140" cruise by about 60 yards away at 12:30. It looked like he was heading for A doe bedding area. Finished taking the stand down, and set up in my climber on the downwind side of the bedding area hoping to catch him coming through. No luck. Sat from 1:15 until dark, and didn't see anything. Going back in the morning, hopefully dressed a little warmer.


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

Publicly a moultire county. Got out about noon today. Had a 4 point come in to 20 yards about 4 o clock. Then right before dark a doe popped out across the field. Only to have a decent buck chase her around too far away.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW, Monroe county, got in stand at 2pm, had a doe feed to 25 yards and kept looking back behind her at 5pm. She got free pass so Mr. Big would come in right behind her. Wrong, it was Mr. Little 4 pointer.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Here is my opinion the big boys are gonna start walking any day now. It seems the deer i am seeing even though few and far between are getting bigger. Whats others opinions are the big boys locked down or yet to come out? Also all day sits vs 9am till dark vs morning and take break at 10 back in stand by 1? I am so wore out its not even funny. Did all day today and saw that one buck. Much more of this and he will drop and i will call it a day..


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, I didn't manage to get it done today. Thought I had a shot, but the stars just weren't aligned quite right. Unfortunately, I'm out of town tomorrow through Sunday, which means I really won't get a chance to bowhunt again till thanksgiving. I guess I'm just not feeling too confident in my chances, after first firearm season happens. Deer seem to get skittish once the slugs start flying. Oh well - that's just how it goes, sometimes.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Sat all day again. Saw 6 different deer. Nothing too crazy but saw slow movement all day. A lone fawn was around me all day. Around noon a lone doe came in. The little fawn kept trying to follow her and the doe would run her off with aggression. She was clearly hot. Too bad nothing exciting came to scope her out. Back to the same stand for the next two days.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> Whats others opinions are the big boys locked down or yet to come out? Also all day sits vs 9am till dark vs morning and take break at 10 back in stand by 1? I am so wore out its not even funny. Did all day today and saw that one buck. Much more of this and he will drop and i will call it a day..


on my farm, i saw a ton of deer all day long all weekend including a dandy 10pt. yesterday, after a all day sit, only saw a spike, basket 6, and a fawn doe. today from sun up till noon saw nothing. i think the biggins are lockdown right now on my farm (henry cty), but thats how it always has been...3-4 days and thats it.

me personally, theres nothing wrong in shooting a little buck. i would have but i already have a big doe in the freezer.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

dso970 said:


> on my farm, i saw a ton of deer all day long all weekend including a dandy 10pt. yesterday, after a all day sit, only saw a spike, basket 6, and a fawn doe. today from sun up till noon saw nothing. i think the biggins are lockdown right now on my farm (henry cty), but thats how it always has been...3-4 days and thats it.


You could very well be rite. The only problem I have with that is I have not saw and chasing or anything yet. And have hunted since the 31st now maybe I just missed it.. wouldn't be the first time and probably not the last. It's just so many people are having the same results. . I have called pro staffers I know people hunting down south IL up north IL central IL I'm in west side IL .. and everyone is saying same thing.. again not saying your wrong by any means. . I can say I'm tired and have hunted harder this year then any year in the past. And I'm not one to give up. So I'm not sure if I should keep doing all day sits split them up again. Or hunt from 9 till dark..


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

Its the rut its hit it or miss,u cld see a dozen or be skunked.i no in knox county things are happening pretty good.big are movin,had a friend today who is a elite pro staffer witnessed a doe standing for a buck.rut is on full fledge.the lock down period is challenging.your only gona see big deet when they are goin from doe to doe


----------



## 10-pointer (Nov 7, 2010)

Saw a bunch of forks had to fighting and brought in another couple spikes also I think the big boys r locked down with hot does


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

Knox county yesterday....one 140 class cruising around 2:30...4 does with no bucks chasing them on edge of corn from 4pm til dark.
Knox county today...nothing started happening till 4pm..3 bucks(no shooters) chasing one doe...6 more does came out in the cut corn and stayed till dark...no bucks chasing them


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

See its posts like this that keep my hopes a live. . And my primal drive in high gear


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

like u said, its the rut...anything, anytime, anywhere

im just done because ive got to get my butt back to work, and i need to put some face time with the family. the "i miss you daddy" phone call is heart breaking


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I'm lucky had kids at twin boys at 17..Then my wife understood why i took up bow hunting. Had to feed the family. . Had my daughter 16 months later.. kept hunting to feed family. Now I'm 37 and my boys are in the job force and one is hunting with me. And my daughter is off at college.. and my fiancee hunts with me.









And I'm off work till December 1st.. 
But i totally can relate to what your saying.. when my kids were growing up they showed no intrest in hunting.. now one of my son's asked me this year to teach him so he has been with me this whole trip.. going home first day of weekend warrior season. And back the Monday after through the following Sunday. .


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

Got it done today!!!Been hunting hard the last few days.My enthusiasm was starting to wane.I had been seeing young bucks but nothing I wanted to take.Tonite around 430 had a shooter come crashing in on three does I had nearby.Its my first deer with my new Bear Arena 30!!Keep the faith guys it can all change in a minute!


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yesterday at 1:00 I saw the biggest 10 I've ever seen following a doe.....he hung up at 70 yards and then headed down he trail with her the other way. Saw him 30 minutes later chasing her across a cut bean field.

This morning, 720am, I saw a huge 8 I've got tons of pictures of.....he was with another small buck both pushing a doe... 

Dead until 3:30pm.....I had put my decoy out around 11:00 as a doe decoy in my food plot. Around 3:00 they started coming in....cautious at first but getting within. A couple yards. 8 does and two small bucks all came in together....the bucks were pushing the does but not hard.....they stayed in the plot till about 4:30 when the does decided to leave.....after that the two bucks got in a scrap and finally left around 5:00....

I've used decoys but this is the first time its gotten any attention.....

Sat dark to dark and will be tomorrow as well.....as long as I'm thawed out by morning!!!!


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

This is the buck I posted about earlier.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

debating rather to head out for the 6th straight day or sleep in with the wife in the morning. froze my butt off til 10 this morning and only seen a basket 6 a coyote and a bobcat. This has been the slowest season for me since I started 5 years ago.


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

Took this guy November 5th after getting him on camera in daylight on the 31st. He was coming by to work a scrape. Hit him far back and didn't find him till the next day. My best deer yet, 13 scorable points 162 7/8"

I have been out several times since and had a few smaller bucks come by but I believe we are entering lock down in some areas.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice buck bow4!


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice Bucks.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be a long cold day. Truck says 22, it's windy, and snowing like crazy. On a positive note the woods are going to be nice and white. Easier to spot those deer in the thick stuff.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Anyone have a report for today? I over slept body and mind finally getting the best of me.. wondering if I should just wait till noon and head in or get showered and go. Just plain freaking tired going on 13 days of solid hunting is taking its toll..


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a buddy that is out in central IL right now and has only seen turkeys and coyotes, same stand that he was in that had multiple bucks come through, one 10pt shooter that had 3 tines missing so he passed. Getting txts from the woods while you works BLOWS!


----------



## Hoyt4life23 (Oct 23, 2011)

Will be in central il all weekend on public ground! Shelbyville to be exact!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Only deer I saw last night was this 1 and the 2.5 he was scrapping with at around 445p or so.
Oh I did see the big at around 11 am locked down with a doe. He was in the sanctuary.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

offroadr said:


> I have a buddy that is out in central IL right now and has only seen turkeys and coyotes, same stand that he was in that had multiple bucks come through, one 10pt shooter that had 3 tines missing so he passed. Getting txts from the woods while you works BLOWS!


Today this was happening? I'm still stuck between thinking there on lock down or its just a trickle rut. Cause if they are on lock down. They should be out today tomorrow. Seeking again. it's just been a wierd year for me at least. And allot other people from the posts I read..


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Only deer I saw last night was this 1 and the 2.5 he was scrapping with at around 445p or so.


Nice buck. Congrats. . I would a flung a arrow at him. What to do you think dextee get out now wait till early this after noon. Give it a day and start back up all day sits tomorrow?


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

Dextee said:


> Only deer I saw last night was this 1 and the 2.5 he was scrapping with at around 445p or so.
> Oh I did see the big at around 11 am locked down with a doe. He was in the sanctuary.


Awesome deer! Congrats.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. I don't know. It's been slow for me besides this kill. With the wind finally letting up some, I'd be out there if I have the time. I think we're on the edge of lock down though either way.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Just got back from a week in NW IL. Could have been better I guess. First couple of days were good but after that it felt like activity fell off a cliff. Two days were real windy and one morning it rained, then sleet, then snow. Not sure if that kept the movement down. I also had the farmer harvesting his crops for two days so I'm not sure if that did anything as well. Checking cameras it seemed like a lot of pictures were at night. I think maybe the cover on my neighbors property is just thicker and they feel more comfortable there because it seems like some of the bucks I've watched go missing in action right around now. It's been frustrating. As soon as I think I have it figured out I hunt an area and see nothing.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Been out six times seen two deer.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw the same old small 8 running a doe and the two buttons that I always see. The does have been nonexistent since last Saturday around me. I have talked to guys who have seen some nice deer up but no one is seeing a defined rut. I saw the most action an deer movement from the 1st through the 7th. What baffles me is all the small bucks I see and Mr. Big never shows.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Saw 3 small bucks, a doe and her fawn today. One of the bucks was harassing the doe but after chasing her around a bit he lost interest. Seems like I have at least 3 does on this property that have not been bred yet and are still with their fawns. Hoping this afternoon is better. It's nice to have 5 deer within 20 yards, but not too exciting when you have zero interest in shooting any of them.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> Today this was happening? I'm still stuck between thinking there on lock down or its just a trickle rut. Cause if they are on lock down. They should be out today tomorrow. Seeking again. it's just been a wierd year for me at least. And allot other people from the posts I read..


The bucks were over the weekend, he did not see a deer today, just turkeys and yotes


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice deer guys, congrats. 

So I see all this "lockdown" talk, and it makes me chuckle a bit. The "lockdown" is a myth gents. Deer are not romantic, and don't go off and spend a few days with a sweetheart. This has been proven by GPS collared bucks. They just simply are moving around and not in your area right now. I'm not trying to trash talk here, just enlightening a bit. Maybe try a different location if your not seeing them.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Jbudz. .I mean ass in the majority of the does are in heart when I say lockdown. Therefore a buck does not get to fast from 1 doe before hooking up with another. And yes they may have to travel. But take example of my spot. I have a pretty herd of does that stay in 1 general area...as they go into heat or over a period of a few days where it peaks.. the bucks don't get too far from that one 40 acre spot. 
Lockdown or not when the 14th 15th and 16th roles around I'll see big deer with does hold up.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Geez sorry for the typos. Dang phone!!

But yes. Definitely if you aren't seeing them. Move if you can.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

This is what I get for over sleeping. .once in 2 weeks i over sleep. .and this buck comes into a mock scrape I made yesterday morning. 15 yard shot from stand.
Not a monster but a shooter time on cam is off by a hr 753am


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> This is what I get for over sleeping. .once in 2 weeks i over sleep. .and this buck comes into a mock scrape I made yesterday morning. 15 yard shot from stand.


That's why I hate trail cams


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ah man. He's a brute. At least he's there. Get out there now!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I am out here freshened up the scrape. And waiting. Hopefully he comes back in. If not I get what I deserve should of been here. I can sleep when I'm dead..


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck man! He'll be back.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Good luck man! He'll be back.


Ty.. I told you gl. And you got him. Now it's my turn..


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep! Can you hunt the next few days also?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Yea I'm off til December 1st. I don't allow gun hunting on my lease. . So hoping after a few years the deer will realize this my little ol 20 acres will be a safe zone. It's 60 TOTAL But Only 20 Of timber. Gonna lease another 2 to 300 along with this next year so I don't have to put so much pressure on this farm


----------



## DeerSlayer04 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, very nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Seeing one little buck and I have seen him 5 times this week. Where are the others?&#55357;&#56873;


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW IL, Monroe county, got in stand at 3pm and had little 6 point come running in at 4pm. Thought for sure at first site and hearing him running it was going to be a buck running a doe. Saw 2 more deer right before I got out of stand, not sure what they were. At least I have seen deer my last 3 sits. I am loving my Heater Body Suit I bought couple years ago.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I sat all day again and it sucked. Wind and snow really too their toll. I had a buck grunting around me before light but never saw him. Then I saw a fawn at 7:30 and three does the neighboring hunter scared late morning. Right at dark a small buck on a doe. It was a lonnnnggggg 12 hours with minimal movement. One of the harder sits I've dealt with.

7-8-9th were much better for me. Yesterday was so-so and today sucked. But, I know the bucks are on this property so it's all day again tomorrow. At least the wind is going to slow up some.

Tomorrows all dayer is it for me until I pick up my savage next Friday for the one gun day I have available to hunt. I'm gonna spend the weekend with the wife and kids this weekend. Grill some elk and watch some football. I'm getting burnt out.


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

Moultrie county. In stand at 1. Busted a doe walkin in. At 2:30 I had 3 mature does come sprinting passed me. But no big buck in tow. Then at 2:45 I rattled in a basket 8. And that was it. Hoping to see at least a decent buck soon. Doesn't matter if I'm hunting private or public I'm only seeing little bucks


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

Went out tonight and bumped one doe going into my setup. Saw a doe out in the corn about 4pm and three others together in the other field about 4:30pm. No bucks to be seen, pulled card from one of my cams and got two bucks during night time. The good news is the corn around me is nearly out.


----------



## DeerSlayer04 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks, Snow Panther! Harvested him down in Southern IL on 'day 4' of archery season.


----------



## DeerSlayer04 (Nov 13, 2014)

Seems like the deer in my area have almost went completely nocturnal... they always come out just minutes before daylight ends. In the mornings I can hear them under me (in my stand) but I can't catch them after dawn when I'm able to see/shoot them. Nature is against me!


----------



## vectrixxl (Feb 28, 2007)

Shot this guy running a doe pretty hard on the 11th. A buddy of mine also saw 9 bucks chasing 5 different doe that day. 2 of them were mature deer. Saw a buck in a field yesterday mid morning chasing a doe he was a 140-150 inch deer. I hunt in Monroe County. The 11th and 12th seemed to be the days to be in my neck of the woods sightings slowed down today after talking to my buddy. He hunts about two miles down the road from me.


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

vectrixxl said:


> Shot this guy running a doe pretty hard on the 11th. A buddy of mine also saw 9 bucks chasing 5 different doe that day. 2 of them were mature deer. Saw a buck in a field yesterday mid morning chasing a doe he was a 140-150 inch deer. I hunt in Monroe County. The 11th and 12th seemed to be the days to be in my neck of the woods sightings slowed down today after talking to my buddy. He hunts about two miles down the road from me.


Great deer! Looks like an old warrior. Congrats.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice deer vect! Congrats


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

vectrixxl said:


> Shot this guy running a doe pretty hard on the 11th. A buddy of mine also saw 9 bucks chasing 5 different doe that day. 2 of them were mature deer. Saw a buck in a field yesterday mid morning chasing a doe he was a 140-150 inch deer. I hunt in Monroe County. The 11th and 12th seemed to be the days to be in my neck of the woods sightings slowed down today after talking to my buddy. He hunts about two miles down the road from me.


way to go brad that's a dandy !


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

Today is THE day. Already seen multiple mature bucks chasing and smaller bucks. They are def on here in Central Illy. Seen multiple young bucks and couple of mature ones yest, but this morn weather really got them fired up.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Sweet. I may have to go in the morning. Got to work today and take the wife out to dinner tonight.


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

My week and half vacation comes to an end today but I'll be back in the whitetail woods this weekend.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Holy balls it's cold out here!!!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Hammer, what's the temp and wind chill there?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya KSH - I had to go late winter gear the other day. It's brutal. Feels like late December! Good luck.


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

kshammers1 said:


> holy balls it's cold out here!!!


lol!!!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

2 small bucks chasing 8 does and fawns. Man I love my stand sitter bibs!


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

South Man said:


> Hammer, what's the temp and wind chill there?


Nothing like it was last year at the cabin! Lol. I'm looking into heated jackets for this year.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

25 and feels like 15 here


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

If I stay on schefule I'll be out at 1239


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

Made It out around 1230 hit the horns had two bucks come in from opposite directions.. But never came in range. Then saw 3 more small bucks and that was it. Froze my @$$ off


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW Illinois, Monroe county, best sit of the year for me. Got in stand at 2:30pm and all action was between 3 & 4. Saw a 120'' 8 following a doe, saw a spike and 1 1/2 old eight. Nothing real big but last 2 days getting many day time buck pics on trail cams.


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

1st day I haven't seen a buck in a while....all I saw today was 4 does


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

1 button


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

It's brutally cold!
I caved in and bought some ThermaCell insoles after hunting last night.

My feet were nice and cozy until I had to head to work at 11:00 this morning.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Sat for 12 more hours and some one scrub buck at 6:30am. Made for a long day.

Everything has slowed wayyyy down.


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Saw a shooter pushing a doe out of range, had a spike and a young 10 walk right underneath me. This was from 3:30 to 4:45 this evening. Central IL. Gonna hit it again in the morning. Good luck everyone.


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

I had to get the kids ready for school then headed out to the woods, got in there at 9 sat til 3:30 did not see a thing. I have not seen a mature buck yet this year. First sit of the year where I have seen zero. Heading out tomorrow morning again, hope to see something!


----------



## ViperTec shootr (Jun 9, 2005)

Got in the stand at 1:45. Bucks were moving between 3:30 and 4:30. Saw 2 baskets and a nice 10. He was about 150 yards out. Got his attention by rattling but he wouldn't come to me.


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

2 does this morning and 4 this afternoon, no bucks.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Spike at 1530 and little 8 at 1600.....haven't seen a doe in 3 days!!


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

Was back out this morning before work...saw the saw two bucks (1.5 year olds) that I have seen all year long. They were checking bedding areas for does. I had to get down at 9 to go to work, heading out this afternoon maybe the snow will have them on there feet. Still waiting to see any kind of chasing, I think the rut here was in September!!!!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw a good 9 a forky and 8 slick heads so far. The 9 was all over the bottom and nose to the ground.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Just saw the 9 again. He made his 2nd pass by another stand of mine lol.


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Was out this morning on public in central IL. Likely looking spot with rub lines, a mass of about 5 scrapes and thick briars that's tough to get to and left alone. I was excited to get there, as I've seen nice bucks there. Heard something large trot through before light. Other than that, I just got to listen to WWIII as the duck hunters nailed em. No deer. Seemed like the perfect morning, quiet and frosty. Rattling and calling didn't produce. I dunno where they're at but it's not where I've been going. Lol.


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

I moved here late in the game and didn't get a firearm tag. Can I use my archery tag during firearm as long as I wear orange....and use my bow of course?


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Unfortunately no. You aren't allowed to archery hunt in Illinois during the first and second gun season unless you are in a county that doesn't have a firearm season or specific site regulations.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Spartyhntr said:


> I moved here late in the game and didn't get a firearm tag. Can I use my archery tag during firearm as long as I wear orange....and use my bow of course?


There might be tags available depending on county.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

wacker stacker said:


> There might be tags available depending on county.


most counties still have tags...second season A/O only


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Nothing...not one stinking deer!

So whos got a spot for me, just take one mature doe...lol last day to hunt tomorrow!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Lockdown. It's no coincidence I saw 5 different bucks today..4 were 3.5 and older with does in a field. Different fields of course.


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

I saw one little 6 and a doe running around crazy across the creek from me. Hoping tomorrow is better


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Beautiful morning with snow. Doe.fawn. 2.5 yo.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

2.5 8 last night. Nothing so far this morning.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Shot a big buck his morning.. Chasing does is the snow!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Pics!


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

A spike, same little 6, and a doe. Slow weekend


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Had several deer pass me in the dark this morning, trotting and going places. Public land. Busted by a deer looping behind me but didn't see what it was ( still dark ). Maybe 3 or so years old( A shooter for me! ) came by at about 7:30 but stopped behind brush and offered no shot. Niiiiice 11pt rack. Ugh! He wasn't in much of a hurry, either. Non responsive to rattling or calls.

Wish I could be out all day but I gotta work.


----------



## JFtheGR8 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sat all day Friday and so far all morning today. Saw a couple little bucks after legal shooting time on Friday and nothing so far today. Public land near Mackinaw.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

JFtheGR8 said:


> Sat all day Friday and so far all morning today. Saw a couple little bucks after legal shooting time on Friday and nothing so far today. Public land near Mackinaw.


A little tip there is a main trail off the spot you sign in. Straight to the back. That's where I have always had the best luck out there. I haven't hunted out there since 1998 but used to hunt it quit a bit. allot of people just sign in and go driving around.. but i used to just grab climber and walk in and set.up..


----------



## JFtheGR8 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ubet28 said:


> A little tip there is a main trail off the spot you sign in. Straight to the back. That's where I have always had the best luck out there. I haven't hunted out there since 1998 but used to hunt it quit a bit. allot of people just sign in and go driving around.. but i used to just grab climber and walk in and set.up..


Yeah, a lot of people know the old mining trail. It's hunted pretty hard these days. I hunt by the old trap range. I will probably move over by the ponds next week. Numbers seem to be down this year. I hope it gets better.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

JFtheGR8 said:


> Yeah, a lot of people know the old mining trail. It's hunted pretty hard these days. I hunt by the old trap range. I will probably move over by the ponds next week. Numbers seem to be down this year. I hope it gets better.


Ok wasn't sure if you were aware of it.. another good little spot is down from the trap area on the curve and then walk to the back and toward the right then down a big hill there used to be some crp down there I used to set up in there it also has the creek along the edge. Not sure how familiar you are with the area. Just trying to mention some spots.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Had couple little bucks around 7am, then had 120ish running doe at 8am. Got down at 10am. SW Illinois, Monroe county.


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

Moultrie county public land.this mornin Saw a lone fawn walking down the creek. She crossed about
80 yards before she got to me. Other than that saw 2 wood ducks in the creek behind and some pheasants messing around


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Spartyhntr said:


> I moved here late in the game and didn't get a firearm tag. Can I use my archery tag during firearm as long as I wear orange....and use my bow of course?


Just checked the IDNR site, plenty of tags left you can buy OTC. Here's a link to get you in the right direction.

http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/lpr/pages/deerpermitsfees.aspx


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Just what we need more people taking the easy way out. Using shotgun deer is the easy way out. If you bow hunt too. It makes it a little easier to except but if you hunt 8 days out of the year and shoot anything that moves. You are classified as a weekend warrior. .


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BigBrian said:


> Unfortunately no. You aren't allowed to archery hunt in Illinois during the first and second gun season unless you are in a county that doesn't have a firearm season or specific site regulations.


This is the most asinine regulation I've ever heard of.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> This is the most asinine regulation I've ever heard of.


I agree. I would prefer to be out with my bow. Due to this you are forced to gun hunt or sit home.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

dhom said:


> I agree. I would prefer to be out with my bow. Due to this you or forced to gun hunt or sit home.


I couldn't agree more.. I just choose to let my lease cool off. I have never understood why bow hunters can't be in the field while shotgun is going on. And in illinois there times when first shotgun season is the best time to be in the woods. They should change it..


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Sat daylight till dark yesterday, had one of the best movement days in a long time. Deer were coming through every 30 to 45 minutes up till 2 o'clock, then nothing. Went back to the same spot this morning and 1 spike buck around 10am. Sat till 11 & had to be somewhere. Thought for sure as good a day as yesterday was that today would be good also. Now I have to wait until Friday for shotgun season. Yep, I'm part of that beloved orange army!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes it is stupid Azz rule. I don't know why they do this.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Ubet28 said:


> I couldn't agree more.. I just choose to let my lease cool off. I have never understood why bow hunters can't be in the field while shotgun is going on. And in illinois there times when first shotgun season is the best time to be in the woods. They should change it..


Illinois is all about money, they know that people like me will buy both archery & firearm tags if they have separate seasons. If I could use my bow with my archery tag during gun season I would, but since I can't I bought both.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

It busted WIDE open today!!!!!

Lots of "new" young bucks were running through. 

No does had fawns with them, and none were being left alone.

I watched a yearling breed a doe right across the draw from my stand.

And for the first time in my life, I had eyes on a truly giant buck from the stand.
He was within 40 yards at one point, and I swear that I thought I was going to have a heart attack.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

bulpitt62b said:


> Sat daylight till dark yesterday, had one of the best movement days in a long time. Deer were coming through every 30 to 45 minutes up till 2 o'clock, then nothing. Went back to the same spot this morning and 1 spike buck around 10am. Sat till 11 & had to be somewhere. Thought for sure as good a day as yesterday was that today would be good also. Now I have to wait until Friday for shotgun season. Yep, I'm part of that beloved orange army!


Lol but you bow hunt.. so that makes it a little better. At least you hunt more then 8 days out of the year. And I'm assuming since you bow hunt you do QDM as well..


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> Just what we need more people taking the easy way out. Using shotgun deer is the easy way out. If you bow hunt too. It makes it a little easier to except but if you hunt 8 days out of the year and shoot anything that moves. You are classified as a weekend warrior. .


I could reallllyyy derail this thread with my thoughts on this post. 90% of my hunting is with a bow, but I grab a gun every year because it's fun in its own way. Shotgun deer camp is a highlight of the year around here. I hunt more than absolutely anyone I know and I don't become less of a hunter because the weapon changes.

Not sure what annoys me more, the incoherent sentence structure or the elitist attitude.

You can bow hunt 3.5 months a year and you want the seasons tweaked. Gimme a break. You can bowhunt uninterrupted up through November 20th this year. If that doesn't encompass prime time then I don't know what does.

Can't wait to grab my gun next weekend. It's the next chance I'll have to be in the woods and that's reason enough for me.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Ubet28 said:


> Lol but you bow hunt.. so that makes it a little better. At least you hunt more then 8 days out of the year. And I'm assuming since you bow hunt you do QDM as well..


Well, I passed on the same 6 point 4 times yesterday & haven't even thought about shooting a doe cause the numbers in my area seem down the past few years, does that count?


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> This is the most asinine regulation I've ever heard of.


Agreed.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

bulpitt62b said:


> Well, I passed on the same 6 point 4 times yesterday & haven't even thought about shooting a doe cause the numbers in my area seem down the past few years, does that count?


Thats the way we are rolling this year only mature bucks no does and nothing under 140 is a lease rule so really dont have a choice there..


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> I could reallllyyy derail this thread with my thoughts on this post. 90% of my hunting is with a bow, but I grab a gun every year because it's fun in its own way. Shotgun deer camp is a highlight of the year around here. I hunt more than absolutely anyone I know and I don't become less of a hunter because the weapon changes.
> 
> Not sure what annoys me more, the incoherent sentence structure or the elitist attitude.
> 
> ...


Thats the great thing you can have your opinion and i can have mine.. Thats why i lease my own farm so i can say no gun hunting.. But i highly doubt you hunt more then i do. I have been out every friday saturday sunday through october. And have been here since october 30th and hunted everyday for the most prt to sunup and sundown. I have only saw 6 deer and still at it. But thats not what i was trying to get across how hard you hunt its more about QDM too me the work you put into bow hunting. Not just grabbing a gun and heading out for 8 days to hunt ans shoot what ever walks by on sunday to fill your tag.. If you dont think shotgun season and late muzzleloader season isnt hurting are deer heard your crazy. Not to even mention the fact we have a huge problem with the outfitters and non residence gun hunters we have. In my Opinion they need to put a hault to gun season all together for a couple years. Or atleast cut the tags in half and only hand them out to residence only.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Rattled in a little 7 point this morning about 9...havent seen a doe since wendsday!!!!

My vacation is over...I didn't see one mature buck. Im over it!

Ready for 3d season and newberry!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> Thats the great thing you can have your opinion and i can have mine.. Thats why i lease my own farm so i can say no gun hunting.. But i highly doubt you hunt more then i do. I have been out every friday saturday sunday through october. And have been here since october 30th and hunted everyday for the most prt to sunup and sundown. I have only saw 6 deer and still at it. But thats not what i was trying to get across how hard you hunt its more about QDM too me the work you put into bow hunting. Not just grabbing a gun and heading out for 8 days to hunt ans shoot what ever walks by on sunday to fill your tag.. If you dont think shotgun season and late muzzleloader season isnt hurting are deer heard your crazy. Not to even mention the fact we have a huge problem with the outfitters and non residence gun hunters we have. In my Opinion they need to put a hault to gun season all together for a couple years. Or atleast cut the tags in half and only hand them out to residence only.


Sounds like you need a better lease.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Shot a big buck his morning.. Chasing does is the snow!





Dextee said:


> Pics!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


>


Dude, that's one awesome deer!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Shot a big buck his morning.. Chasing does is the snow!





hunt1up said:


> Dude, that's one awesome deer!


thanks man! He was the winner!

sucks cause I dont get to hunt anymore


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

That is a stud!


----------



## ViperTec shootr (Jun 9, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> Thats the great thing you can have your opinion and i can have mine.. Thats why i lease my own farm so i can say no gun hunting.. But i highly doubt you hunt more then i do. I have been out every friday saturday sunday through october. And have been here since october 30th and hunted everyday for the most prt to sunup and sundown. I have only saw 6 deer and still at it. But thats not what i was trying to get across how hard you hunt its more about QDM too me the work you put into bow hunting. Not just grabbing a gun and heading out for 8 days to hunt ans shoot what ever walks by on sunday to fill your tag.. If you dont think shotgun season and late muzzleloader season isnt hurting are deer heard your crazy. Not to even mention the fact we have a huge problem with the outfitters and non residence gun hunters we have. In my Opinion they need to put a hault to gun season all together for a couple years. Or atleast cut the tags in half and only hand them out to residence only.


 Well I'm just an avid bow hunter as anyone, but I'm also one of these "guys" hurting our deer herd. I agree to a certain point on taking away some of the firearms tags. I also think that every bow hunter should only be able to buy 2 tags a year and not as many as they want. Taking away firearms season isn't the answer to fixing the population problem. I do believe that the number of tags should be reduced for everyone and all late seasons should come to an end. If the state listened to you then I guess anyone who is disabled and cant hunt with a crossbow or any bow for that matter is **** out of luck? I have a very good friend who was in a car accident when he was younger and can't stand straight enough to pull a bow back. What do you suppose he should do? Not deer hunt? That's the worst part about the "diehard bow hunters". They are never happy and think all firearm hunters ruin everything. Yet we as bow hunters get 3 months of deer hunting to ourselves and firearm hunters get 8 days. I guess I see your point, the firearm hunters are ruining it for everyone!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> Sounds like you need a better lease.


That's all you have? Obviously you haven't hunted as hard as you say you have. Cause if so you would know how tough this year has been. With movement mainly at night. And a trickle rut in some areas with with prime days in my area being the 8th and 9th. And those days were very warm and windy. I hunted them hard in 20 mph winds with gusts of 30 or more.









Just a few pictures I have.. and only a couple in shooting light. And one day was my fault my son is hunting for his first time ever and just ran out of steam and I didn't go out the 13th in the morning and missed a buck. We have hunted since the 30th sun up to sundown and with the slow movement could tell he needed a break. Let's see what you have? Cause it's not my lease. It's the year and trying to put my son in the best spots to harvest a deer over 140 no does will be taken this year. A This is his choice I told him he could and he said if I wasn't shooting any does neither was he.. I'm really not trying to argue and get this thread sidetracked.. But if you hunt like you say you do then you would also realize we need to cut gun tags in this state or we are gonna have no deer to hunt. But no the DNR and outfitters are so damn money hungry they would rather shoot all our deer up and move on..


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> That's all you have? Obviously you haven't hunted as hard as you say you have. Cause if so you would know how tough this year has been. With movement mainly at night. And a trickle rut in some areas with with prime days in my area being the 8th and 9th. And those days were very warm and windy. I hunted them hard in 20 mph winds with gusts of 30 or more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm not getting in a pissing match with you. I spent 12 days on October hunting elk and spent 6 of the last 8 days all day sitting for deer, in addition to plenty of other sits. Any more hunting than I've done and my wife will prolly divorce me, lol. I killed this biggest buck I laid eyes on this season so I'm happy. I've not witnessed the issues you have with regard to population or rut. 

I've seen as many deer as any other year and the rut has been about average.

Can't wait til next Friday. Hoping the savage 220 gets a chance to bark.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


>


That's a very nice buck congrats. .. Stud for sure..


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> Dude, I'm not getting in a pissing match with you. I spent 12 days on October hunting elk and spent 6 of the last 8 days all day sitting for deer, in addition to plenty of other sits. Any more hunting than I've done and my wife will prolly divorce me, lol. I killed this biggest buck I laid eyes on this season so I'm happy. I've not witnessed the issues you have with regard to population or rut.
> 
> I've seen as many deer as any other year and the rut has been about average.
> 
> Can't wait til next Friday. Hoping the savage 220 gets a chance to bark.


I'm not trying to argue either.. it boils down to I don't like gun hunting you do. Let's leave it that. And congrats on the biggest buck..


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> I'm not trying to argue either.. it boils down to I don't like gun hunting you do. Let's leave it that. And congrats on the biggest buck..


I like all legal hunting. Do I love the guys that come out and blast every deer they see? No. Do I prefer the woods the way it is during bow? Absolutely. But a world where only a pristine bow season exists is just a pipe dream.

any responsible legal means of hunting is cool with me.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

I didnt get a gun tag this year because of work. In the past I have always had to work but this year I could have taken all 3 days off. Oh well. Around me I think I am better off safe at home instead of out in the woods during gun season. My uncle shot at buck 5 times, 2 years ago and I think I had my fill since he was kind of aiming in my direction. LOL

Any way, went out tonight with my oldest son and had a mature doe and 2 younger does come in and the mature doe must have seen my son move before I could get a shot off and they took off. Then a small 8 came in following them and he was 33 yrds and gave him a haircut on his back as I put my 40 yrd pin on him instead of my 30. Oh well, atleast we had fun and seen a few up close.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> I like all legal hunting. Do I love the guys that come out and blast every deer they see? No. Do I prefer the woods the way it is during bow? Absolutely. But a world where only a pristine bow season exists is just a pipe dream.
> 
> any responsible legal means of hunting is cool with me.


I agree. with the pipe dream. I honestly dont know why i get so worked up anymore over it i controll the no gun hunting now and dont really have to worry about it like i did before. When i would bow hunt and do all the work then other guys would come in for gun season and shoot up the property i hunted. But after the last few years of hunting and seeing what EHD has done i just feel like we should back off on the gun hunting to let the deer recover so our kids and grandkids and theres will be able to hunt.. Gl to you this year. sorry for being so *****y ive had a tough year and wanted nothing more for my boy to fill a tag and its my fiancees first year as well. And she hasnt filled a tag yet either.. And i hoestly have only saw 6 deer in shooting light this year and its taking a toll on me. Ive hunted 120+ hrs since the 30th give or take a few hrs. My boy rite along side me and my fiancee not as much she has to work i took off the whole month to hunt with my boy..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

good thing I didnt waste my money on a gun tag :darkbeer:


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> I agree. with the pipe dream. I honestly dont know why i get so worked up anymore over it i controll the no gun hunting now and dont really have to worry about it like i did before. When i would bow hunt and do all the work then other guys would come in for gun season and shoot up the property i hunted. But after the last few years of hunting and seeing what EHD has done i just feel like we should back off on the gun hunting to let the deer recover so our kids and grandkids and theres will be able to hunt.. Gl to you this year. sorry for being so *****y ive had a tough year and wanted nothing more for my boy to fill a tag and its my fiancees first year as well. And she hasnt filled a tag yet either.. And i hoestly have only saw 6 deer in shooting light this year and its taking a toll on me. Ive hunted 120+ hrs since the 30th give or take a few hrs. My boy rite along side me and my fiancee not as much she has to work i took off the whole month to hunt with my boy..


That is a dismal situation you describe. If I'd seen that few deer in that amount of time I'd prolly feel the same way. Best a guy ca do is control what they can control and hope for the best.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Shot my muzzleloader yesterday afternoon, I will shoot one this weekend for all the haters! hehe


----------



## timmb76 (Oct 14, 2012)

Had one of the best days ever in the stand today. It was also one of the worst. I sat all day today, except for about an hour I got down to warm up and eat lunch in the truck. Seen 12, 8 of them bucks, 3 of them over 130, and one that was pushing 150's. Seen nothing during mid day. Got to see bucks chasing four does around all over around me. Just a fun time to be in the woods. What made it a bad day was having the big 150"er come to 30 yards, shooting, and watching my arrow glance off a small branch, just grazing his chest! At least I feel somewhat better knowing I didn't wound him to badly. He was one of the bucks I seen chasing does later in the afternoon, and he looked fine. I will be back at it in the morning. I hope the does work in my favor again.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

timmb76 said:


> Had one of the best days ever in the stand today. It was also one of the worst. I sat all day today, except for about an hour I got down to warm up and eat lunch in the truck. Seen 12, 8 of them bucks, 3 of them over 130, and one that was pushing 150's. Seen nothing during mid day. Got to see bucks chasing four does around all over around me. Just a fun time to be in the woods. What made it a bad day was having the big 150"er come to 30 yards, shooting, and watching my arrow glance off a small branch, just grazing his chest! At least I feel somewhat better knowing I didn't wound him to badly. He was one of the bucks I seen chasing does later in the afternoon, and he looked fine. I will be back at it in the morning. I hope the does work in my favor again.


Man that sucks.. Hopefully you can get the job done tomorrow.GL


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

timmb76 said:


> Had one of the best days ever in the stand today. It was also one of the worst. I sat all day today, except for about an hour I got down to warm up and eat lunch in the truck. Seen 12, 8 of them bucks, 3 of them over 130, and one that was pushing 150's. Seen nothing during mid day. Got to see bucks chasing four does around all over around me. Just a fun time to be in the woods. What made it a bad day was having the big 150"er come to 30 yards, shooting, and watching my arrow glance off a small branch, just grazing his chest! At least I feel somewhat better knowing I didn't wound him to badly. He was one of the bucks I seen chasing does later in the afternoon, and he looked fine. I will be back at it in the morning. I hope the does work in my favor again.


Man keep at it. We have all been there and the feeling you get when you see that arrow change course. Glad it was a clean miss though and you can get back after him. These situations are what make you a better all around archer though. Next time this will go through your self check before your shot.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I also made a clean miss on a 150" Saturday evening. First arrow I was able to pull from soil, clean, and spin test perfect. Even blades were still razor sharp. Must have been remarkably clean earth. Was on a ravine bottom. Silty.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Will deer move today with the Temps near 20 and wind chills of 2? Also the wind is blowing 15 mph and gusting up to 30? Went out this morning and it was absolutely brutal made it from 5am till 11 had to come in.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> Will deer move today with the Temps near 20 and wind chills of 2? Also the wind is blowing 15 mph and gusting up to 30? Went out this morning and it was absolutely brutal made it from 5am till 11 had to come in.


Yes. Deer still need to live life. Im heading out soon. Cant kill them from the couch. 

I was telling two guys at work who hunt that I was going out hunting today and they both said to each other "that right there is the reason he has a wall of deer and we don't."


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's a cold one today !! The ground blind is gonna feel good today . The wind is terrible , had a dandy buck chasing does in my yard at 2:25am last night . It's going to warm wed. And Thursday. 40 will be a heat wave for sure !


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't enjoy hunting in this stuff, but some of the times I did, the action was fast and furious. As long as the area has not been grossly over pressured. Mid day as well. Last experience was in Iowa 2012. The big one I was after walked out of the bedding area at noon as I was hauling out a lesser buck in 30 mph winds brutal cold. November 12th.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

That said, I'm taking today off to rest my body beat up from hiking the hills daily for a week. Next three days look very tolerable.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

tazman7 said:


> Yes. Deer still need to live life. Im heading out soon. Cant kill them from the couch.
> 
> I was telling two guys at work who hunt that I was going out hunting today and they both said to each other "that right there is the reason he has a wall of deer and we don't."


I have hunted the last 18 days straight pretty much sun up to sundown.. my question is would you still go out or take a break on day that doesn't seem to favorable. .


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

UBET28, talking about deer management on this site will be a giant head ache, i wouldnt do it. Most people dont have a clue as to the situation this state is in as far as the herd. Most counties are down to about half or less of their peak populations and most deer hunters are so clueless they cant even tell. And when they can tell, they will get tired of hunting, log off their internet hunting sites and watch football on sundays. I learned a long time ago, to just get on these sites, look at the pictures, laugh at the stupid (which is abundant) and move along.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

harvey261 said:


> UBET28, talking about deer management on this site will be a giant head ache, i wouldnt do it. Most people dont have a clue as to the situation this state is in as far as the herd. Most counties are down to about half or less of their peak populations and most deer hunters are so clueless they cant even tell. And when they can tell, they will get tired of hunting, log off their internet hunting sites and watch football on sundays. I learned a long time ago, to just get on these sites, look at the pictures, laugh at the stupid (which is abundant) and move along.


Smart man right there. It's when you try to convert the herd to your way of thinking that the proverbial chit hits the fan and then the hate starts rolling in.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> I have hunted the last 18 days straight pretty much sun up to sundown.. my question is would you still go out or take a break on day that doesn't seem to favorable. .


I took a break on this brutal weather day. Also been hunting hard since Nov 1st, but there comes a point where it becomes work and not fun. I did laundry, serviced jeep, sorted hunting gear, did office work. Recuperated body. As a result will have much more enjoyable experience Tues-Thurs.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Saturday was a strange day. I have a foodplot that has been getting hammered on a daily basis for the past 2 months, but 95% of the activity has been at night. On Saturday I had deer in there almost from sunup to sundown. 5 different bucks, 4-5 different does, and about 7-8 different fawns, with trailcam pics and sightings from the stand almost the entire day. I had more daytime activity on Saturday than the entire past two months combined. On Sunday, back to normal with very little happening during legal shooting hours.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

JC-XT said:


> Saturday was a strange day. I have a foodplot that has been getting hammered on a daily basis for the past 2 months, but 95% of the activity has been at night. On Saturday I had deer in there almost from sunup to sundown. 5 different bucks, 4-5 different does, and about 7-8 different fawns, with trailcam pics and sightings from the stand almost the entire day. I had more daytime activity on Saturday than the entire past two months combined. On Sunday, back to normal with very little happening during legal shooting hours.


thats how it was for me to. saturday deer were moving alot, sunday was minimal. not sure if it was because of the snow or what was going on


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

My weekend report...I hunted all day Friday. I shot a nice doe for the freezer, and seen 13 deer. Some dinks chasing a little but not very hard. Every deer I saw was within 15 yards so in my mind it was a good day. My buddy I was hunting with seen 9, but no shooters. I hunted the same area Saturday, just switched to a stand on the other side of the draw due to the wind. I seen 1 doe fawn & my buddy seen zero. We went from seeing 22 deer between us to 1 in a days time. It was awfully cold to sit out there all day and see 1 deer on Saturday. I do gun hunt also so we'll see what happens then.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

hunt1up said:


> I could reallllyyy derail this thread with my thoughts on this post. 90% of my hunting is with a bow, but I grab a gun every year because it's fun in its own way. Shotgun deer camp is a highlight of the year around here. I hunt more than absolutely anyone I know and I don't become less of a hunter because the weapon changes.
> 
> Not sure what annoys me more, the incoherent sentence structure or the elitist attitude.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more with you on this, every part of it. 

I bow hunt hard up until gun season. Gun season is more of a tradition type thing for me and I love it. We all don't get to bow hunt together but during gun season, everyone is there hunting. We just never know what someone is going to tag that first day or two of gun season. 

By the way, I COMPLETELY agree about sentence structure and elitist attitudes. I can't understand how people don't use periods or use the letter "2" instead of saying "to". Education at its finest.


That being said, I'll be taking off Thursday afternoon for Central Illinois, hopefully the bucks are still doing a little bit of searching for the ladies. Friday's weather looks good, Saturday alright (if the rain holds out) and Sunday doesn't look that great. We'll just have to see!


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

cant wait for it to get cold and nasty so half the guys stay inside and I have more property to hunt. We need some serious snow too.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

harvey261 said:


> UBET28, talking about deer management on this site will be a giant head ache, i wouldnt do it. Most people dont have a clue as to the situation this state is in as far as the herd. Most counties are down to about half or less of their peak populations and most deer hunters are so clueless they cant even tell. And when they can tell, they will get tired of hunting, log off their internet hunting sites and watch football on sundays. I learned a long time ago, to just get on these sites, look at the pictures, laugh at the stupid (which is abundant) and move along.


Thats why i like you harvey we think alike and i dont even know you. You led me to this site and i apprichate that.
http://www.ilwhitetailalliance.com/


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

BigBrian said:


> Couldn't agree more with you on this, every part of it.
> 
> I bow hunt hard up until gun season. Gun season is more of a tradition type thing for me and I love it. We all don't get to bow hunt together but during gun season, everyone is there hunting. We just never know what someone is going to tag that first day or two of gun season.
> 
> ...


Im not even gonna get back on this topic. Tradition to sit around deer camp drink beer shoot the **** and then shoot the **** up in the morning sounds like fun "2" me... I hope the deer are locked down the temps shift to 80 degrees and the wind is blowing 40 mph from the south not to mention i hope it rains all day all 3 days.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Sat today from 5:30 am till 11 saw 0 sat from 1pm till 5 saw 2 does way off. It was biter cold today. Taking tuesday off and then hunt hard wed and thur.. Then going home till tuesday night and i will be back for wed through sunday.


----------



## alpha backflow (Nov 17, 2014)

Man you cry a lot. Maybe its time for you to try a different sport.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

alpha backflow said:


> Man you cry a lot. Maybe its time for you to try a different sport.


glad you made a account just to post that.. Way to contribute for your very first post..


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

UBET, like i said i gave people hell online forever. Told people how their freezer was full but their skull was empty. Didnt save one deers life i dont believe. ONe thing that is consistent with hunters, they are all the best hunter out there in their own mind, and there way is always the absolute best most ethical way to be even if that way is pure greed and just steals hunting possiblities from their own children and grand children.


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

kevinfoerster said:


> cant wait for it to get cold and nasty so half the guys stay inside and I have more property to hunt. We need some serious snow too.


I AGREE!

Was out yesterday evening between bedding areas. It's HOT out there! Doe-wise, I mean. Heard grunting, in comes a big doe at mach speed. Stops right in front of me. She is scary close, about 5-6ft and I'm on the ground. She stands there stiff as a board, then turns and runs back the other way. Another grunt a few minutes later. In comes a decent 8 pointer. I get excited and shoot ( would have been my biggest buck ). He runs off. I sit down and start sending my texts for help since my phone is nearly dead. With my bow on the ground, no arrow off the quiver, I hear a grunt. I look up and I see an absolute MONSTER trotting in. I wasn't ready, guys. I had to let him go. Kicking myself and heartbroke! He had 14 pts and a chocolate rack. I grunted and he came back but stayed in the thick stuff so I got to just watch him.

I WILL find time to sit in the same spot again today if it kills me.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

DeadPhoenix said:


> I AGREE!
> 
> Was out yesterday evening between bedding areas. It's HOT out there! Doe-wise, I mean. Heard grunting, in comes a big doe at mach speed. Stops right in front of me. She is scary close, about 5-6ft and I'm on the ground. She stands there stiff as a board, then turns and runs back the other way. Another grunt a few minutes later. In comes a decent 8 pointer. I get excited and shoot ( would have been my biggest buck ). He runs off. I sit down and start sending my texts for help since my phone is nearly dead. With my bow on the ground, no arrow off the quiver, I hear a grunt. I look up and I see an absolute MONSTER trotting in. I wasn't ready, guys. I had to let him go. Kicking myself and heartbroke! He had 14 pts and a chocolate rack. I grunted and he came back but stayed in the thick stuff so I got to just watch him.
> 
> I WILL find time to sit in the same spot again today if it kills me.


did you find your deer ?


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> Im not even gonna get back on this topic. Tradition to sit around deer camp drink beer shoot the **** and then shoot the **** up in the morning sounds like fun "2" me... I hope the deer are locked down the temps shift to 80 degrees and the wind is blowing 40 mph from the south not to mention i hope it rains all day all 3 days.


That's ideal, but if that happens Illinois will sell twice as many Gun tags next year (even though they cant sell all of them now) - or extend the gun season to 5 days 1st and 7days 2nd season. So choose your wishes wisely!!! All you can do is wish the gun hunters respect the herd as much as we all do and manage the parcel they hunt. 

Some good reports coming in so keep them coming guys...


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Cousin-in-law got this guy on SAT AM.

Lotsa bucks cruising here there and everywhere. I'm hoping we put another nice buck on the ground this weekend.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

You guys can bash gun hunters all you want but im coming up there to gun hunt this weekend (mainly because landownwer would not give me permission to bowhunt only gun) but i will be more than happy to take my tag home with me if a fully mature buck does not present a shot not all gun hunters are bad.
Looks like you might get your wish though supposed to rain Saturday and Sunday but i will still be out there :wink:


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm the same way. I'm a bow hunter at heart. Always have been. BUT I enjoy hunting. So ill be out with my TC in pursuit of the big 10 I've been after all season. And if I get a chance to put him down with that, I'll be just as thrilled as any other Buck I've taken with my bow. 
Once Saturday rolls around then it's all.about my 8y0 daughter and getting her any deer that gives her a **** from the blind. 

Then come muzzle loader season..it'll be right back after that same deer if he lives or I don't kill him over thanksgiving break!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> First whitetail of the year down. Good morning all around
> View attachment 2072584


Great looking buck. congratulations Maxemus


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Gus_IL said:


> I have been after this ol'patriarch of the woods for several years. He's very likely the oldest one in our woods and last night he came out during day light for the first time in a long time. I just happened to be there at the right place and right time to finally catch him in the act. This is Shamu, he's probably 7+ yrs old. In 2012 he lost in left eye (likely in a fight), in 2013 his right antler had a split main beam as a result of the injury. I feel very fortunate to have harvested this old guy.


Well done gus. Were you able to take advantage of the blind side?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

BowFlyGSP said:


> A little late posting this but got this guy last Sunday morning.
> He seemed to just be cruising in the timber. I was watching a 130" 10pt with a doe when this one came in from the other direction.
> Rough scored at 158 4/8"
> View attachment 2079417
> ...


BFG: Great buck. Nicely composed picture. Should be on a magazine cover.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

stockcarkid3 said:


> Sorry a few days late guys this was nov 6
> Things have really picked up the last 2 days here in Fulton co. We went from seeing numerous 120-140 class bucks cruising and bumping does along to 150-180" inchers. OUt of Me and 4 of my hunters today i i had 170-180" buck under me at dark that a doe drug him right in. Was chasing her but would bump her along bout 15 feet grunt went on for 10 min till i could barely see with my eyes but sworovski binos told the story! Another hunter hit a limb and missed 180" 12 point that was cruising, another hunter saw a 160" chasing and last but not least the guy in this pic had 175-180" at 74 yards with a doe but wouldnt risk the shot but 5 min later this nice 160" got a rage in the cage
> View attachment 2081552
> 
> View attachment 2081564


Now that is a stud. Congratulations


----------



## Gus_IL (Feb 24, 2004)

thirdhandman said:


> Well done gus. Were you able to take advantage of the blind side?


LOL, Funny you should ask. I realized early in the season that the direction he'd most likely come by most of my stands, I'd be on his good eye side.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> Sat today from 5:30 am till 11 saw 0 sat from 1pm till 5 saw 2 does way off. It was biter cold today. Taking tuesday off and then hunt hard wed and thur.. Then going home till tuesday night and i will be back for wed through sunday.


It really sounds like you've burned out that spot by over hunting it. I think you mentioned 12 stands and only hunting the right winds, but you've been on that property so much that I have to believe it's gotten way too much hunting pressure. Did you mention the amount of acreage? With you hunting almost every day, and it sounds like 3 people in total hunting it, you would need hundreds of acres to not push the deer onto surrounding properties and to become mostly nocturnal on your property.


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ive been hunting near my home in shelby county and a little 18 acre spot 70 miles awayin edgar county. I have yet to see a buck chassing or a mature buck in november. Ive seen does and fawns alone or small bucks cruise by. The corn is still up on 3 sides of my spot in edgar co. Which is killing meits the worst year ive ever had there in 9 years of hunting it. I did get a pic of an albino but id rather see a couple 170"


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

okiehunt said:


> You guys can bash gun hunters all you want but im coming up there to gun hunt this weekend (mainly because landownwer would not give me permission to bowhunt only gun) but i will be more than happy to take my tag home with me if a fully mature buck does not present a shot not all gun hunters are bad.
> Looks like you might get your wish though supposed to rain Saturday and Sunday but i will still be out there :wink:


I respect that comment. I should not label all gun hunters the same as i have witnessed over the years around home. I see it allot gun season rolls in and see all these deer that are maybe 2 yo at best. And honestly its locals more then out of state people my home area is not in a big deer county so not sure what non res would do. Whats strikes me as odd is i exprienced the same thing this year looking for more ground i couldnt hardley find ground to bow hunt but shotgun it was everywhere. Not sure why. It used to be just the opposit i tjink people have realized they can make more money by leaseing the same gound for 7 days as for thw whole season.. I did find some poeple who wanted to lease me ground for bow but also wanted to lease ground to gun hunters as well. I was not interested in those tracts.. But i do get caught up in this argument allot. And i should just let it be cause im not gonna change a thing but dang it. Wheni see things getting the way they are around here it just pisses me off. I know if the state doesnt do something then non of us will be able to hunt in 30 years there will be no deer. I wish you luck and if you would eat a tag over just shooting anuthing the last day i can respect that..


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Brownie2 said:


> Ive been hunting near my home in shelby county and a little 18 acre spot 70 miles awayin edgar county. I have yet to see a buck chassing or a mature buck in november. Ive seen does and fawns alone or small bucks cruise by. The corn is still up on 3 sides of my spot in edgar co. Which is killing meits the worst year ive ever had there in 9 years of hunting it. I did get a pic of an albino but id rather see a couple 170"


Corn up is defiantly not helpping your situation.. Is it normal for the farmers to leave there corn in the field around you? Some little time farmers will leave it in so it can dry in the field and not have to pay to have it dried at the elevator. What is odd coming from a farming background there is no way that corn is above 18% moister and if you let it get lower your just costing yourself money in the long run by loosing wieght in moister.. On the other side corn prices are way down this year cause of the bumper crop farmers could just be leaving it in till prices go up.. This year harvest has broken allot of records i know my family had some fields make 316 a acare corn and some 82 a acre beans. Those numbers are stagering.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> Great looking buck. congratulations Maxemus


Thanks thirdhandman


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ya im sure if it were $7 corn it would be gone. The farmer does have a rediculous amout of land thats prob most of the reason. When I went out Monday morning the fresh snow had deer tracks everywhere it looked like a cattle lot but deer sightings from the stand have been way way down.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Stayed in today. Anyone have any reports from the field? Im sitting here wishing i was in the woods. Needed a full day off.. This afternoon looks like it should defiantly be a good one. Gl to all that are out..


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Had a 135 inch 10 point with a doe at like 35 yards this morning, also saw several small bucks and 7 does and fawns. Last couple days have been pretty good, some of the best days I've had in years. Still haven't killed one yet, but have seen my number 1 buck 5 times over the last 3 days.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

JC-XT said:


> It really sounds like you've burned out that spot by over hunting it. I think you mentioned 12 stands and only hunting the right winds, but you've been on that property so much that I have to believe it's gotten way too much hunting pressure. Did you mention the amount of acreage? With you hunting almost every day, and it sounds like 3 people in total hunting it, you would need hundreds of acres to not push the deer onto surrounding properties and to become mostly nocturnal on your property.


small tract 60 acres and very possiable i have over hunted it but only 2 of us have hit it hard. But still a real posiabilty. Took today off gonna hunt all day tomorrow and thursday. Then out of here for a week. No gun hunting on property. So things should calm down. The deer are still there but have been nocturnal.. I would never hunt so much typicaly just had the opurtunity to take my son for his first time ever and jumped on it. But will have to see what happens. To me it doesnt seem like its been burnt out. but im not a deer and he has saw more then i have just nothing over 140 so he cant shoot. I have gave him the premium spots and mostly field edges where the deer are. I have stayed in the timber. And thats not my rule thats the lease rule the owner gave my fiancee the green light. But origanly it was just me and her. Cause it was 2 hunter tract i talked to owner and he allowed my boy come on the lease if he folowed the 140 min rule.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> small tract 60 acres and very possiable i have over hunted it but only 2 of us have hit it hard. But still a real posiabilty. Took today off gonna hunt all day tomorrow and thursday. Then out of here for a week. No gun hunting on property. So things should calm down. The deer are still there but have been nocturnal.. I would never hunt so much typicaly just had the opurtunity to take my son for his first time ever and jumped on it. But will have to see what happens. To me it doesnt seem like its been burnt out. but im not a deer and he has saw more then i have just nothing over 140 so he cant shoot. I have gave him the premium spots and mostly field edges where the deer are. I have stayed in the timber. And thats not my rule thats the lease rule the owner gave my fiancee the green light. But origanly it was just me and her. Cause it was 2 hunter tract i talked to owner and he allowed my boy come on the lease if he folowed the 140 min rule.


I have a 394 acre tract on the indiana side of the river. It's a mile from my house and has phenomenal access and several stands for each wind. I'm a nut about not pushing the wind, scent control, and access. As far as I know I don't get busted while I'm on stand. By that I mean maybe I get busted and never know the deer was there. But in the past few years I've noticed if I hunt it too much sightings drop. I know you can kill a deer on any day at anytime but I try an play the odds. If the day isn't just right or ive been in there several times ill lay off. Granted I sit at home and lose my mind thinkin I should be out there but I think it's for the best. Haha that's when I go to my IL ground.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> small tract 60 acres and very possiable i have over hunted it but only 2 of us have hit it hard. But still a real posiabilty. Took today off gonna hunt all day tomorrow and thursday. Then out of here for a week. No gun hunting on property. So things should calm down. The deer are still there but have been nocturnal.. I would never hunt so much typicaly just had the opurtunity to take my son for his first time ever and jumped on it. But will have to see what happens. To me it doesnt seem like its been burnt out. but im not a deer and he has saw more then i have just nothing over 140 so he cant shoot. I have gave him the premium spots and mostly field edges where the deer are. I have stayed in the timber. And thats not my rule thats the lease rule the owner gave my fiancee the green light. But origanly it was just me and her. Cause it was 2 hunter tract i talked to owner and he allowed my boy come on the lease if he folowed the 140 min rule.




I wouldn't hunt a 60 acre piece more than like 1 day a week, that place is beat to heck. My best spot is 300 acres and I notice a huge drop in deer sightings if I hunt there more than 3 or 4 days in a row. For example I hunted this place for the first time halloween evening and saw 22 deer. The wind was right for the next 4 days for me
To hunt this small field edge and I had great entry and exit routes. 4 days later I saw 3 does and a small buck. I stayed out of there till Saturday. I saw 40 deer Saturday including 3 shooters, sunday I saw 8 and yesterday 3. See what happens with to much pressure? Less hunting is better hunting in my opinion.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I wouldn't hunt a 60 acre piece more than like 1 day a week, that place is beat to heck. My best spot is 300 acres and I notice a huge drop in deer sightings if I hunt there more than 3 or 4 days in a row. For example I hunted this place for the first time halloween evening and saw 22 deer. The wind was right for the next 4 days for me
> To hunt this small field edge and I had great entry and exit routes. 4 days later I saw 3 does and a small buck. I stayed out of there till Saturday. I saw 40 deer Saturday including 3 shooters, sunday I saw 8 and yesterday 3. See what happens with to much pressure? Less hunting is better hunting in my opinion.


Like I said you guys are probably rite. and normally would never hunt this much but had the opportunity to do so with me son. And I jumped on it. But from day one it's been the same. It hasn't changed.. but still.not disagreeing with you


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ubet28 said:


> Like I said you guys are probably rite. and normally would never hunt this much but had the opportunity to do so with me son. And I jumped on it. But from day one it's been the same. It hasn't changed.. but still.not disagreeing with you


I wouldn`t necessarily say that over-hunting it will give you negative results. Some properties can take it if they are hunted correctly.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hunting170 said:


> I wouldn`t necessarily say that over-hunting it will give you negative results. Some properties can take it if they are hunted correctly.


It has been hunted correctly as far as wind and entering stands but i would say me and my son have over called i dont normaly use calls and this year i have used them and so has my boy.. I was under the impression when the buck to doe ratio is like on my farm around 5 to 1 that you should use calls and now i am thinking we have over done it. I used my call around once a hr but my boy said he was using his 2 to 3 times a hr. I think this is where i messed up. And its not like the deer are have ever really been moving in daylight. Cause even before we started hunting they were nocturnal.. So who knows. Chalk this year up to a learning exprience so far..


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Doebuster said:


> did you find your deer ?


Yep. Turns out he broke off the main beam of one side of his rack. I never even noticed because I was hyped up and focused on the shot.

Went out today and heard grunting on all sides of me but nothing would come in. Had a button buck wander through at about 10 yards and hang around for a bit. That's it. Will be back out tomorrow.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

What are you guys thinking for tomorrow morning & evening hunt? Or 10am till dark?


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

I work until 7am so I am going to go out around 9am. Seeing the most movement from 9-11 and 1-3. Still have gotten to link up with a shooter but seeing everything else.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Shot this buck we named Bob in the rain early morning on Veterans Day. Bob only had half a tail and it looked like a bobbed tail, which is how he got the name. I watched him rub and scrape up a storm all the way to me. He was a few minutes behind a hot doe with a 8 pointer behind her. After I shot him two more bucks came up the same trail.


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

HeartBreak3r said:


> Shot this buck we named Bob in the rain early morning on Veterans Day. Bob only had half a tail and it looked like a bobbed tail, which is how he got the name. I watched him rub and scrape up a storm all the way to me. He was a few minutes behind a hot doe with a 8 pointer behind her. After I shot him two more bucks came up the same trail.
> 
> View attachment 2088573
> 
> ...


Very nice Buck and cool story. Congrats!


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Question for you guys...because of work I can't get to my stand until 3:45pm tonight...I just have to walk about 400 yards down a timber edge to get to a stand. Do you think it is worth trying or will I do more harm walking in late?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Jon C said:


> Question for you guys...because of work I can't get to my stand until 3:45pm tonight...I just have to walk about 400 yards down a timber edge to get to a stand. Do you think it is worth trying or will I do more harm walking in late?


I'll give my opinion.. if the wind is rite and you can enter without detection you would be fine. The other hand it's windy as all get out. And I would probably stay in.. but i don't know how often you get to hunt. If you only get a chance to hunt here and there go for it. If you hunt every other day stay home. That's my opinion. .


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

very limited on hunting time due to work..3 kids and another kid due dec. 19th....I will be out this weekend but more just to sit with my oldest son he's 9. The wind isn't bad for the stand, just worried about spooking deer. The stand is overlooking a clover plot


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Anybody been out the last few days? I'm thinking bucks are probably locked up, but still hearing reports of cruising and chasing. Whats everybody seeing? Too much jibber jabber lately.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Jon C said:


> very limited on hunting time due to work..3 kids and another kid due dec. 19th....I will be out this weekend but more just to sit with my oldest son he's 9. The wind isn't bad for the stand, just worried about spooking deer. The stand is overlooking a clover plot


I would go then. Anytime with your son and hunting is worth it to me. And if that's what your doing this weekend. Might as well have some dad time tonight. I just now have one son who just this year decided he wanted to hunt. He is 20 now. All those years I hunted and tried to get them involved they never took a intrest. We are all athletes so they did play basketball baseball and football that did take up all lot of there time. So I I understand.. but yea get out there. Just be quick and realize it might not be the best day. But time well spent..


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Everyone getting ready for WW3 this weekend?!?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Hopefully the rain will keep some of the weekend warriors out of the woods


----------



## Strickj (Oct 10, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> Hopefully the rain will keep some of the weekend warriors out of the woods


loving the 90% forecasted rain here in Illinois


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> Hopefully the rain will keep some of the weekend warriors out of the woods


Me too me too.


Strickj said:


> loving the 90% forecasted rain here in Illinois


High temps and rain and deer not moving = great first shotgun season. I'm loving it..


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

So question for you guys. Are we posting any gun kills on this thread or do we keep it strictly bow?


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

Strickj said:


> loving the 90% forecasted rain here in Illinois


I hope it turns out to be 100 percent all day and every day!!!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> So question for you guys. Are we posting any gun kills on this thread or do we keep it strictly bow?


If I kill my target buck Friday with my gun I'm posting a pic.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Maxemus said:


> Hopefully the rain will keep some of the weekend warriors out of the woods


I'm hoping to gun down a nice buck on Friday so I can avoid the rain on Saturday and Sunday. I think all these years of bow hunting in moderate temperatures has turned me into one of those pansy assed bow hunters so many gun hunters complain about.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

JC-XT said:


> I'm hoping to gun down a nice buck on Friday so I can avoid the rain on Saturday and Sunday. I think all these years of bow hunting in moderate temperatures has turned me into one of those pansy assed bow hunters so many gun hunters complain about.


Yep, I'll be out there as well. I up what I'll kill versus being out there with a bow, but a 160 with a gun will do just fine for me


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Ok so we post pics of bucks killed with any weapon then


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

I say if its a mature deer and ur proud of it post it. Gun hunting just isnt for me although ive never been it just doesn't excite me. I sure wish i could be out there withmy bow this weekend.


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

depressing.....how could you practice so much, scout so much, spend tons of $ and time hanging stands, hunting and figuring out just where a certain "target" buck is, only to give up on your bow and shoot it like ANY PERSON could with a shotgun??...I thought this was Archery Talk? Ive been following this ONE thread throughout the season, and was in awe of all the archery accomplishments. Now to hear the sell out gun stories come, guess I had the wrong impression about die hard...


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

chadabear said:


> depressing.....how could you practice so much, scout so much, spend tons of $ and time hanging stands, hunting and figuring out just where a certain "target" buck is, only to give up on your bow and shoot it like ANY PERSON could with a shotgun??...I thought this was Archery Talk? Ive been following this ONE thread throughout the season, and was in awe of all the archery accomplishments. Now to hear the sell out gun stories come, guess I had the wrong impression about die hard...


Really dude? Maybe people actually like to hunt and don't care what weapon is used. Some people put just as much time and effort into gun hunting as they do deer hunting and the way people talk on here they can outshoot me with my 20 gauge. So get off the archery high horse your living on.


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Really dude? Maybe people actually like to hunt and don't care what weapon is used. Some people put just as much time and effort into gun hunting as they do deer hunting and the way people talk on here they can outshoot me with my 20 gauge. So get off the archery high horse your living on.


Not a high horse.....Isnt this Archery Talk?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

chadabear said:


> Not a high horse.....Isnt this Archery Talk?


Chad 
I would much prefer to be able to legally use my bow this weekend rather than to have to take out the shotgun but that would make me a law breaker. Its the only state I believe that has such a draconian law on the books. When they allow archery throughout the season then I believe your argument may have some merit but in this particular instance let's all celebrate the fact that we're able to be in the woods


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

chadabear said:


> Not a high horse.....Isnt this Archery Talk?


You pretty much said gun hunters are lazy and put no effort into hunting, to me you think your better than others cause your bow only I assume. To me that's sitting on a high horse. 

I enjoy gun season cause it's one of the few times a year everyone in my family actually comes together for a weekend and I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this. But when guys like you put yourself up on a pedestal and degrade gun hunters I find it pretty pathetic. There's nothing illegal, and if you don't want to see any gun kills simply scroll right on by


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Can't we all just get a long. I went round and round the other night about this. I personally would not post a gun kill on a archery board.. but i dont hunt with a gun either..but damn if someone shoots a 185 or bigger I wouldnt mind seeing it..


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

So I went out tonight, sat in a stand that I hadn't sat in all year. On my way to the stand I saw a monster run on a cedar tree and a fresh scrape 10 yards from my stand. It was windy really windy, didn't see any deer but I believe I will be sitting in that stand again this year.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Jon C said:


> So I went out tonight, sat in a stand that I hadn't sat in all year. On my way to the stand I saw a monster run on a cedar tree and a fresh scrape 10 yards from my stand. It was windy really windy, didn't see any deer but I believe I will be sitting in that stand again this year.


Sounds awesome. . Hope he makes through this weekend. . And gl..


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> You pretty much said gun hunters are lazy and put no effort into hunting, to me you think your better than others cause your bow only I assume. To me that's sitting on a high horse.
> 
> I enjoy gun season cause it's one of the few times a year everyone in my family actually comes together for a weekend and I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this. But when guys like you put yourself up on a pedestal and degrade gun hunters I find it pretty pathetic. There's nothing illegal, and if you don't want to see any gun kills simply scroll right on by


"A...R...C...H...E...R...Y....talk?? NEVER implied the LAZINESS of anyone. You automatically added that to your impersonable mind..


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking forward to getting out this weekend. I live 3 hours from where I hunt and haven't been able to get back down since the 10th of November. Wouldn't mind hunting with a bow but again, its illegal in Illinois. I love the tradition of opening day of gun season, never gets old to me. Hopefully they'll be chasing still. Looks like weather is great for Friday, Saturday looks a few degrees above normal but chance of rain. Personally, I alway love hunting with a light rain. Good Luck to all who go out!


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

mb41 said:


> Cousin-in-law got this guy on SAT AM.
> 
> Lotsa bucks cruising here there and everywhere. I'm hoping we put another nice buck on the ground this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 2087558


Congrats to your Cousin! I'll be in that general area as well this weekend. Good Luck to you this weekend and stay safe!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I hunt the same stands I hung with my bow with my TC. Just as much effort. Just as much time. It's all good and FUN.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> You pretty much said gun hunters are lazy and put no effort into hunting, to me you think your better than others cause your bow only I assume. To me that's sitting on a high horse.
> 
> I enjoy gun season cause it's one of the few times a year everyone in my family actually comes together for a weekend and I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this. But when guys like you put yourself up on a pedestal and degrade gun hunters I find it pretty pathetic. There's nothing illegal, and if you don't want to see any gun kills simply scroll right on by


I agree this is the one weekend of the year where all of my friends that hunt are there as well as some family members that don't hunt. I have just as much fun hanging out with the guys as I do hunting that weekend. I don't always make it to gun season because I'd rather use what days I do have to bow hunt but it's fun to be there during gun season.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I wouldn't hunt a 60 acre piece more than like 1 day a week, that place is beat to heck..



LMAO. I hunted a small 7 acre piece of land at least 60 days a year a few years back. I killed deer every year.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

"deer camp" and those traditions are definetly more associated with gun seasons than archery. I love the traditions we have, many of the guys I only see at camp every year. We have traditions with meals. card games, etc. More to it than what you kill with.

I can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

still 3 sits left for archery not over yet! anybody seeing deer?


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Is gun season opening tomorrow? I would love to go out in the morning. Last year during gun season I had to stand guard. We had a few people try to set up on our farm.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Mom


Dextee said:


> I hunt the same stands I hung with my bow with my TC. Just as much effort. Just as much time. It's all good and FUN.


Exactly. Only thing that has changed is my effective lethal range, otherwise I hunt the same.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

JMart294 said:


> Is gun season opening tomorrow? I would love to go out in the morning. Last year during gun season I had to stand guard. We had a few people try to set up on our farm.


yes


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya back on subject. I've been out of town for a week. How is the movement?


----------



## TheGrouch (Aug 28, 2014)

Am I reading the regs correctly? Bow hunting is not allowed during the two regular shotgun seasons?

Nevermind...I see Max answered my question. No bow this weekend. Have to drag the shotgun out.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

TheGrouch said:


> Am I reading the regs correctly? Bow hunting is not allowed during the two regular shotgun seasons?
> 
> Nevermind...I see Max answered my question. No bow this weekend. Have to drag the shotgun out.


Yes sir. Another money scam in trying to get pwople to purchase more tags


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

I would be ok with still purchasing gun tags if they let me use my bow during gun season. That would be a win-win situation for everyone.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

tanna114 said:


> I would be ok with still purchasing gun tags if they let me use my bow during gun season. That would be a win-win situation for everyone.


I agree. I don't care if there was a price to pay as long as I could use my bow


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

tanna114 said:


> I would be ok with still purchasing gun tags if they let me use my bow during gun season. That would be a win-win situation for everyone.


I agree. Firearm season should really be an all weapons season. If you can use shotguns, muzzleloaders, and handguns...then why not bows as long as you still buy the applicable date specific permits?


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Saw a small 8 and a spike crossing the road together this morning. Thought that was odd to see them together this time of year. Am I wrong?


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

My biggest complaint is the trespassing. It increases tenfold during shotgun season.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> Chad
> I would much prefer to be able to legally use my bow this weekend rather than to have to take out the shotgun but that would make me a law breaker. Its the only state I believe that has such a draconian law on the books. When they allow archery throughout the season then I believe your argument may have some merit but in this particular instance let's all celebrate the fact that we're able to be in the woods


How can an avid archer be In the woods this weekend? Be a gun hunter wouldn't you. Funny how many guys talk about being archers and then run to the safe and become gun hunters and use the excuse well it's the only way I can be in the woods. Archers stay out of the woods when amateur hour arrives.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

Or you live in lake cook or DuPage counties and bow hunt this weekend.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Not everyone is an elite archery only guy.

I'm a hunter first and foremost.

Guys act like killing a deer with a bow is some superhuman feat. It's not that difficult.

Now killing mature bucks consistently, regardless of weapon, is a challenge.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Boonerbrad said:


> How can an avid archer be In the woods this weekend? Be a gun hunter wouldn't you. Funny how many guys talk about being archers and then run to the safe and become gun hunters and use the excuse well it's the only way I can be in the woods. Archers stay out of the woods when amateur hour arrives.


Ouch. Looks like I got demoted


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

To all the Illinois gun hunters I don't want to see anybody walking in the woods with this bad boy..

The .557 T-Rex: Big Gun.: http://youtu.be/e-4xhp9BReY


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> Not everyone is an elite archery only guy.
> 
> I'm a hunter first and foremost.
> 
> ...


Someone gets it......


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Good luck to everyone this weekend, I hope you all have a safe and successful hunt.


----------



## alpha backflow (Nov 17, 2014)

kevinfoerster said:


> Or you live in lake cook or DuPage counties and bow hunt this weekend.


Yep I will be out with my bow live in Lake Co. I go down to southen IL 2nd season. A lot less people out then. Good luck to everyone this weekend that is hunting be safe out there.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

JC-XT said:


> Good luck to everyone this weekend, I hope you all have a safe and successful hunt.


You too, kill a giant!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

My boss hit this guy just a mile from my house. 
Chasing a doe across the road right at dusk...

(Not me in pic HS kid I give lessons too. Hes always up for practice on gutting deer lol)


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

BowHuntnKY said:


> My boss hit this guy just a mile from my house.
> Chasing a doe across the road right at dusk...
> 
> (Not me in pic HS kid I give lessons too. Hes always up for practice on gutting deer lol)


Was that north of you?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

hunt1up said:


> Was that north of you?


South...on rt 18 house that has all the horses.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmm, no kidding. Sort of an unlikely spot if I'm thinking of the right one. I guess there's some woods to the north of the highway. You get to keep the meat?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Came out of the woods I imagine thats circle....pretty sure no one hunts it..nor do I know who owns it.
Deer was in ditch where dot was.


----------



## JFtheGR8 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nothing wrong with gun hunting. I have had the most run ins with unethical hunters during shotgun deer season though and that is why I chose to not to participate. When I did gun hunt I did so with a muzzle loader which I believe is just as challenging as bow hunting. Like another poster said it takes skill to consistently harvest mature bucks regardless of the weapon.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I'm out at my lease in my orange patrolling for trespassers.. Making sure they dont forget where property lines are when they shoot. Was already told by owner if a deer is shot on the lease person will be arrested.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Sat for 6 hours this morning and didn't see a thing. Switched stands and watched a few young bucks cruise a bedding area on my walk out. 

I did shoot another coyote though. See, us slob gun hunters are good for something.

On stand now in a different spot.


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

I have friends up on our leases this weekend. Both tagged out this morning within the first 2 hrs. One in Pike and one in Fulton co. I may head up next weekend if the weather looks good for a few days of bowhunting before 2nd season.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I shot a yote this morning and had a 140-145 inch 9 point at 25 yards that I passed during bow season and passed again


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm just crossing my fingers a deer of any kind gives my daughter a shot tonight.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Pretty slow around Shelby co.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I shot a yote this morning and had a 140-145 inch 9 point at 25 yards that I passed during bow season and passed again


Now that's a true gun hunter. Got a yote and didn't shoot a nice buck assuming either cause you already have one that size or bigger. Or he needs another year or 2. Anyway great job on the yote. And GL the next two days..


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Dextee said:


> I'm just crossing my fingers a deer of any kind gives my daughter a shot tonight.


GL to you and your daughter please post pics if she gets one..


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Monroe county, 7.5 hours in tree today and did not see 1`deer.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Didnt see one deer today ugh


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

545-11am 130-515pm... 0 deer sightings....


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

2 does and 2 buttons at 4:45.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I didn't hunt yesterday but my kids did. One passed on a couple of bucks and the other saw a bunch of does. Rutting activity on the farm seems quite subdued for this time of year


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Not hearing many shots at all very uncommon for the area I hunt...saw 4 does yesterday morning..a doe and a fork this am they stayed in the timber so my son didn't get a shot...talked to a lot of guys yesterday and I'd say over half didn't even see a deer all day.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Might be the slowest weekend of the entire deer season which I'm sure you diehard archery guys are loving. I've been seeing a lot of deer all season and have seen 5 since yesterday morning. Not many shots at all. It's like they know......


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Might be the slowest weekend of the entire deer season which I'm sure you diehard archery guys are loving. I've been seeing a lot of deer all season and have seen 5 since yesterday morning. Not many shots at all. It's like they know......


I'm actually starting to really wonder where all the dang deer are. I have only saw 6 deer all year.. That is not typical at all. This year is definitely been a wierd year. I'm not hearing many shots. Everyone is complaining. .


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW Illinois, and I thought my bow season was going bad!! Got about 12 hours with gun in hand and have not even seen a deer!!


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

Usually its ww3 around here the first two days of gun season. Those statewide deer harvest numbers are going to go down again I bet.
Cant decide if the population or participation is down...probably both


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

been slow in moultrie county. passed on some small bucks and does. not even many shots around. waiting for a good one to show up. heading back out now


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

dso970 said:


> Usually its ww3 around here the first two days of gun season. Those statewide deer harvest numbers are going to go down again I bet.
> Cant decide if the population or participation is down...probably both


I'd say both in most parts however numbers are not down by me, they are actually really high with outfitters and out of state leases not really killing many deer. Last weekend I had 40 in one of my foodplots, last night 2 yearlings. Kinda like a major rut lockdown this weekend


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Talk with the guys on the 2 square mile farm I hunt in NW Il...
6 guys out,they saw zero bucks and only 3-4 does.
Insanely slow!


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I drew a good state property full season permit but I'm too tired from a long bow season to hunt. So I came home to take a break. Will resume bow hunting next week and try for 2nd gun season too.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I'd say both in most parts however numbers are not down by me, they are actually really high with outfitters and out of state leases not really killing many deer. Last weekend I had 40 in one of my foodplots, last night 2 yearlings. Kinda like a major rut lockdown this weekend


Dang.. I'll be lucky if a see 40 deer in the next 3 years. At the rate I'm seeing them.. 

I hunt schuyler county and talked to Greg from the bow shop in Macomb.. he said he hunts schuyler as well & and he said it was hit pretty good by EHD not sure if it was his properties or a friend's but he said they stopped counting at 70 dead.. The guy I lease from has several properties 13 tracts and he has been messaging me asking about deer movement. . I've been honest with him and he seems to be honest with me. And he said most people haven't saw much last Wednesday & Thursday being the best days so far..

I don't know I just wish the DNR would step up and do something or we won't even be able to hunt in 10 years at this rate..


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

This is exactly what is needed for things in this state to change. Until the orange army gets in full panic mode nothing will change regardless what the avid archery guys say is happening. This is not a sudden state of affairs. This has been a progression for at least the last three years. Numbers are about a third in the two counties I hunt. The state has yet to listen to ONE single plea from the archery hunters to either reduce tags or move gun season out of the rut. This state as always is chasing it's tale with no plan for the future except sell more tags for the revenue. The herd be damned.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Both my brother and I sat daylight till dark yesterday & daylight till 11am today & saw zero deer between the two of us. Heard maybe half a dozen shots in that time frame. Sangamon County. This could be our slowest season yet.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

Isnt this kinda expected? I mean its been going down hill for 10 years. IT doesnt go back up hill with no deer management. Its not really rocket science. And i do not believe any meaningful changes are coming.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW Illinois, I figure last 2 days have 14 hours in stand and did not see 1 deer. If it's raining tomorrow I am sleeping in and watching football!!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

harvey261 said:


> Isnt this kinda expected? I mean its been going down hill for 10 years. IT doesnt go back up hill with no deer management. Its not really rocket science. And i do not believe any meaningful changes are coming.


Harvey you always seem concerned and knowledgeable on the subject. What are things that we as hunters can do to try and make a change? I joined the IWA and i no quality deer management is the first step. But like with the DNR or government.. Is things we as hunters can do complain write to? I know personally I have looked online and just haven't really found anything. I only bow hunt. But i would do my part and I'm sure there more people out there would as well.. maybe you can gives us some tips or advice to action..

It would be nice for someone to make a thread so people can add to the conversation. We need to work together gun and bow heck if you use a sling shot. We need to work together so we can be heard..


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

SLOW as in ZERO


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Ehd clobbered the deer, it's going to take some major changes in deer management by the dnr ! The numbers are way down , until it starts costing this state $$$$ because no one is buying out of state tags to come hunt here they won't do anything !!!


----------



## timmb76 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hunting public ground in Shelby county. Heard 30-40 shots on Friday. I seen 1 small 6 pointer from the stand at 4:30 after sitting most of the day. My son seen 2 does and 1 spike in the afternoon. We went to the truck to eat lunch, and I almost didn't go back out. Two guys were loading up the 10 pointer I had been chasing all season. Seen him twice bow hunting, and had thought he was the biggest buck in the timber. Went back this morning pretty much just so my son could hunt. We heard 3-4 shots all morning. He seen 0 deer all day. Around 9:00 this morning this guy came up the ridge behind me. He stopped broadside at 30 yards, and gave me a perfect shot. I really wish they would let us use a bow with a shotgun tag, but it is what it is! We are not going back out tomorrow. Rain and idiots everywhere. A friend of mine had two guys just wondering around the woods at 4:15 this afternoon. He didn't hear any shots, so they were not tracking one. On Friday the same friend had to wait to get out of the parking lot. There were nine trucks blocking him in. Oh the joys of hunting public land!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Daughter-in-law tagged a basket 8 today in N.W. Ill & saw 2 other does. Yesterday she saw 3 Does out of range..


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Question someone might be able to answer..

My buddy has killed an archery buck and now a firearms buck in southern il. He still has a firearms tag ES for lasalle county which is a CWD county..He said he can still shoot another buck in the last 2 seasons....said its a loop hole or something because of the cwd seasons..
anyone heard anything like this...

I get a firearms tag but usually dont even get the smoke pole til late seasons of, if at all. I was always just under the assumption it was 2 antlered deer no matter what...


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Question someone might be able to answer..
> 
> My buddy has killed an archery buck and now a firearms buck in southern il. He still has a firearms tag ES for lasalle county which is a CWD county..He said he can still shoot another buck in the last 2 seasons....said its a loop hole or something because of the cwd seasons..
> anyone heard anything like this...
> ...


2 bucks is the limit. And tell your buddy it's **** like this that puts a bad taste in my mouth & others I'm sure.. We have a problem with are deer heard as it is. We don't need people shooting **** up.. what's the age and score on his first two bucks? Is he a non resident? I'm assuming cause a resident isn't gonna harvest 3 bucks. Let's go hunt in another state and try and exploit loop holes. Your buddy = douche bag..


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

2 buck limit, no loophole. If he checks in another buck I guarantee it will flag in system and a warden will be paying him a visit


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> 2 buck limit, no loophole. If he checks in another buck I guarantee it will flag in system and a warden will be paying him a visit


Did you get a shot today? See many deer?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ubet28 said:


> 2 bucks is the limit. And tell your buddy it's **** like this that puts a bad taste in my mouth & others I'm sure.. We have a problem with are deer heard as it is. We don't need people shooting **** up.. what's the age and score on his first two bucks? Is he a non resident? I'm assuming cause a resident isn't gonna harvest 3 bucks. Let's go hunt in another state and try and exploit loop holes. Your buddy = douche bag..



Easyyyy big fella.....both his bucks taken this year are mature and both probably 140 and above...he has multiple hunting areas local, a few in the southern part of the state...he manages then VERY well..and I can tell u he lost some good deer last year but still has plenty to go around.

He is also a super nice guy who would give the shirt off his back to anyone. .or stop and help a random stranger. Ive known him quite a long time and never seen him take more then 2 bucks...this was the first time I had heard ANYTHING remotely like this..So please refrain from the name calling.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Easyyyy big fella.....both his bucks taken this year are mature and both probably 140 and above...he has multiple hunting areas local, a few in the southern part of the state...he manages then VERY well..and I can tell u he lost some good deer last year but still has plenty to go around.
> 
> He is also a super nice guy who would give the shirt off his back to anyone. .or stop and help a random stranger. Ive known him quite a long time and never seen him take more then 2 bucks...this was the first time I had heard ANYTHING remotely like this..So please refrain from the name calling.


A 140 is not uncommon. If the deer is 5 and on the decline ok. But take ILbowhunter79 he has passed on 140s. That's QDM just because a deer has a rack of 140 doesn't mean. Shoot. And he can be the nicest guy in the world and still be uneducated hunter.. and any9ne trying to use loopholes really? How does that sound to you? To me it sounds shady..at this point do you honestly even need more then two deer. If he shot mature bucks he should have a freezer full of meat and call it a good season.. I don't even have a deer and won't be shooting any does. And nothing under a 140. I will go with out before I take a doe. That has more then likely been bred All ready. .


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ubet28 said:


> A 140 is not uncommon. If the deer is 5 and on the decline ok. But take ILbowhunter79 he has passed on 140s. That's QDM just because a deer has a rack of 140 doesn't mean. Shoot. And he can be the nicest guy in the world and still be uneducated hunter.. at this point do you honestly even need more then two deer. If he shot mature bucks he should have a freezer full of meat and call it a good season.. I don't even have a deer and won't be shooting any does. And nothing under a 140. I will go with out before I take a doe. That has more then likely been bred All ready. .


Ok im not gonna argue...its his land, he can shoot what he wants..he leases it..pays his taxes like u and me..im not gonna play deer police....your methods are not the end all be all...u practice what u feel is right....he will do the same.

I agree he maybe mis informed.but hey like I said its his property his tags I guess he can fill them as he chooses.

Ive bee. Tryin to research this all night and what kinda throws me is.
From dnr
"No hunter, regardless of the quantity or type of permits in his/her possession, may harvest more than two antlered deer during a year, including the archery, muzzleloader and youth firearm seasons."

I think hes taking it as It doesn't specify CWD season

then under CWD regs/info it says

"As inn years past, unfilled firearm, muzzleloader, and youth firearm permits for the county the site is located in will be valid for this season at the site. Unfilled site specific firearm or muzzleloader deer permits are also valid for the sites listed below. Unless otherwise listed, where site boundaries extend over more than one county, only the portion of the site that lies within an open county is open to hunting"


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

There are no special ways to get more than two bucks. This is what i always talk about, most hunters dont even know the damn laws in the sport they participate in. ITs not just him, i would say half of them have no clue what they can and cant do. I personally like to see them break the law like that so they will get a pocket full of tickets.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Slow weekend,deer are locked down. Major warm front pushing thru, must not have helped. Hunted bureau county. In regards to the cwd season, your buddy is correct from what I understand he can get that 3rd buck from a cwd zone. If you think the dnr cares about the health of the herd you guys are crazy. If you live in a cwd zone, if you don't shoot them, they will.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

BowHuntnKY said:


> then under CWD regs/info it says
> 
> "As inn years past, unfilled firearm, muzzleloader, and youth firearm permits for the county the site is located in will be valid for this season at the site. Unfilled site specific firearm or muzzleloader deer permits are also valid for the sites listed below. Unless otherwise listed, where site boundaries extend over more than one county, only the portion of the site that lies within an open county is open to hunting"


Key word: unfilled. 
So if he shot two bucks in previous seasons he cannot shoot a third buck during cwd.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

You can do all of the deer management you want but if the DNR doesn't stop sharpshooting it doesn't matter. We didn't have EHD around us and there are still hardly any deer. The DNR sharpshooting program is to blame, nothing else. 


Sat out Friday 6am-11 zero deer
Sat out Saturday 6am-12:30 zero deer


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

tazman7 said:


> You can do all of the deer management you want but if the DNR doesn't stop sharpshooting it doesn't matter. We didn't have EHD around us and there are still hardly any deer. The DNR sharpshooting program is to blame, nothing else.
> 
> 
> Sat out Friday 6am-11 zero deer
> Sat out Saturday 6am-12:30 zero deer


Dnr is not sharpshooting deer. Not sure where anyone is getting this info. I know one of the head biologists and he laughs at all the clowns claiming this


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> Did you get a shot today? See many deer?


Saw a few, nothing good.


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

When are you guys predicting the second rut will take place. The most rut activity i saw in Fulton co was nov 4-5. So im guessing around dec 1. Just getting your all opinion.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Dnr is not sharpshooting deer. Not sure where anyone is getting this info. I know one of the head biologists and he laughs at all the clowns claiming this


clowns laughing at clowns? Seems like a circus to me.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

My best activity yet again was the 2nd week of November. Particularly 11 - 14th. 
Next year I'm just taking that off.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Dnr is not sharpshooting deer. Not sure where anyone is getting this info. I know one of the head biologists and he laughs at all the clowns claiming this


That's odd.... I have a friend of a friend who was one of the sharpshooters south of rockford when they killed 3000 deer out of a local forest preserve... 

My cousin is also a dispatcher for a county sheriffs office in northern Illinois and he has guys call in to report where they will be shooting deer at. The guy told him they get 10 tags a day and if they want or need more it is a simple phone call away. 

I think your head biologist is full of **** trying to claim they are not sharpshooting. 

I also have a friend who said the DNR was knocking on his door wanting to shoot up his land, he told them to beat it. 

Clowns are the ones believing the DNR isn't sharpshooting..


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

tazman7 said:


> That's odd.... I have a friend of a friend who was one of the sharpshooters south of rockford when they killed 3000 deer out of a local forest preserve...
> 
> My cousin is also a dispatcher for a county sheriffs office in northern Illinois and he has guys call in to report where they will be shooting deer at. The guy told him they get 10 tags a day and if they want or need more it is a simple phone call away.
> 
> ...


Funny, the FP isn't run by the dnr.....


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Funny, the FP isn't run by the dnr.....



Private land is.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

tazman7 said:


> Key word: unfilled.
> So if he shot two bucks in previous seasons he cannot shoot a third buck during cwd.


He has a unfilled lasalle county ES tag...

Just got word....antlered bag limit does not apply to late season/CWD season. As long as you have a valid ES tag in CWD County...u can only take a 3rd in a CWD county.


It says see subsection G 









AND THis is what G Says.












harvey261 said:


> There are no special ways to get more than two bucks. This is what i always talk about, most hunters dont even know the damn laws in the sport they participate in. ITs not just him, i would say half of them have no clue what they can and cant do. I personally like to see them break the law like that so they will get a pocket full of tickets.


seems there is a way....:zip:


----------



## phensway (Feb 3, 2006)

Our 2014 Illinois Bow Kills.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

tazman7 said:


> Private land is.


Ya, and dnr does no sharpshooting on private land. Forest reserve diacritics do and thsts not dnr


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

How many cases of CWD have ever been reported in Illinois? I can answer that for you. It is ONE to the best of my knowledge. So why the need to kill thousands of deer to protect others from the disease? Heck the DNR has done NOTHING to help the herd from the kill off from EHD. And there have been thousands of cases of that. Again the Illinois DNR is nothing but a total clueless waste of taxpayer dollars. Take a look at what said clowns make in annual salaries. And tell me a class of first graders could not manage the herd better.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

Ya, and dnr does no sharpshooting on private land. Forest reserve diacritics do and thsts not dnr THATS not what the dnr told me in cook county!!!! asked them if they ever sell archery permits for forest preserves he got all huffy and said no!!! so I said what do u do when they get over populated? he said we euthanize them!!!! aka there own private hunting club!!!!!


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Ya, and dnr does no sharpshooting on private land. Forest reserve diacritics do and thsts not dnr


You sir, are misinformed. DNR does to sharpshoot private land as long as they have permission. And if they don't have permission they will fly over in their helicopter and push them to land they can shoot them on.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

tazman7 said:


> You sir, are misinformed. DNR does to sharpshoot private land as long as they have permission. And if they don't have permission they will fly over in their helicopter and push them to land they can shoot them on.


Whatever you say man, dnr doesn't set the regs or sharpshoot deer out of airplanes and push deer with helicopters. The dnr proposes changes to springfiled which pretty much does what it wants. I know for 100% fact your are the uninformed one.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Whatever you say man, dnr doesn't set the regs or sharpshoot deer out of airplanes and push deer with helicopters. The dnr proposes changes to springfiled which pretty much does what it wants. I know for 100% fact your are the uninformed one.


http://www.outdoornews.com/March-2012/Sharpshooting-program-causes-friction-in-northern-Illinois/


I know the guy who leases the property where they sharpshoot. He spent years managing the property and has some of the biggest deer I have ever seen. Now there isn't a deer in the area. Read this article and admit that you are 100% wrong in saying the DNR doesn't sharpshoot.


----------



## trails end (Dec 16, 2010)

Boonerbrad I am in no way defending the Ill. dnr, but as of July 2014 there was 467 positive cwd deer confirmed in 14 counties. I lived in Illinois for 45 years and still own land there. Sad the way the over all herd is mismanaged. After the Deer Task Force of a few years ago the method to determine permits and limits on deer is based on Deer Vehicle Accidents. I read this late summer that in some 40? counties the late antlerless will be closed. A step, but it would seem to me those permits that may have been saved to hunt the late season, will just be used by many in the regular gun season. I hunt in Hancock(bow only) the residents there are really upset that Hancock is closed for the late antlerless. Somebody needs to let them know the big bucks of the future will be the fawns of the future. Never seen a buck have a fawn yet!!!!!


----------



## phensway (Feb 3, 2006)

trails end said:


> Boonerbrad I am in no way defending the Ill. dnr, but as of July 2014 there was 467 positive cwd deer confirmed in 14 counties. I lived in Illinois for 45 years and still own land there. Sad the way the over all herd is mismanaged. After the Deer Task Force of a few years ago the method to determine permits and limits on deer is based on Deer Vehicle Accidents. I read this late summer that in some 40? counties the late antlerless will be closed. A step, but it would seem to me those permits that may have been saved to hunt the late season, will just be used by many in the regular gun season. I hunt in Hancock(bow only) the residents there are really upset that Hancock is closed for the late antlerless. Somebody needs to let them know the big bucks of the future will be the fawns of the future. Never seen a buck have a fawn yet!!!!!


That's EHD not CWD!!!!!


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

trails end said:


> Boonerbrad I am in no way defending the Ill. dnr, but as of July 2014 there was 467 positive cwd deer confirmed in 14 counties. I lived in Illinois for 45 years and still own land there. Sad the way the over all herd is mismanaged. After the Deer Task Force of a few years ago the method to determine permits and limits on deer is based on Deer Vehicle Accidents. I read this late summer that in some 40? counties the late antlerless will be closed. A step, but it would seem to me those permits that may have been saved to hunt the late season, will just be used by many in the regular gun season. I hunt in Hancock(bow only) the residents there are really upset that Hancock is closed for the late antlerless. Somebody needs to let them know the big bucks of the future will be the fawns of the future. Never seen a buck have a fawn yet!!!!!


I just had the CWD conversation a couple weeks back and after a short search only one CWD case showed up and it was like 4 years back in one of the northern counties. Where did you find the 467 number and where can the counties effected be found? Why do you think ZERO was done to halt the drastic herd decline after two consecutive major kills from EHD? I know you are not defending the IDNR cause I have yet to find any serious outdoorsman that would even think about that. lol Gun season needs moved as well as reducing permits drastically. One antlered buck and a three deer limit per person needs to be in place. Nothing will change until the gunners quit seeing and killing deer. They are the majority and sadly most of the ones I know could care less about the overall herd condition so long as they have plenty of moving targets 7 days a year. They won't send one e-mail or make one phone call to try and get this corrected. But they have to be vocal as the archers never win the battle alone. It is money driven and the hunter is up against the insurance lobby. And in Illinois money is the answer to every vote.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

tazman7 said:


> http://www.outdoornews.com/March-2012/Sharpshooting-program-causes-friction-in-northern-Illinois/
> 
> 
> I know the guy who leases the property where they sharpshoot. He spent years managing the property and has some of the biggest deer I have ever seen. Now there isn't a deer in the area. Read this article and admit that you are 100% wrong in saying the DNR doesn't sharpshoot.



That article is from almost 3 years ago.....


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

weekend update:

Friday was decent... we took 1 doe and saw a couple big bucks chasing. Or should I say FRI AM was decent... PM was slow.

Saturday was painfully slow... for all of us scattered around the property.

So far this season... we've seen some good bucks around and have taken 1 doe and a nice mature buck.

Several mature bucks that I'm pretty sure survived gun season - I don't think there was more than a handful of deer taken all weekend on the surrounding properties, maybe 5 total. And basically the only deer seen FRI PM and SAT were young. Tells me we're either in lock down... or there's not nearly enough mature does running around... or maybe a bit of both.

I'll try and get one of those mature guys in the second half of the season... there's a few gross looking old bucks running around. Based on our sightings this weekend and last few weeks... I won't be shooting a doe. I'd rather see more than less.

Although there's at least 1 I'd love to "harvest" - she's DEF onto us!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Look guys instead of arguing. Why don't we make a thread that everybody can add to and be informative. . Not argue obviously there are people like me that don't know how to try and help make a difference.. 

We need to work together to attempt to get something done. Gun hunters bow hunters crossbow hunter's sling shot hunter's. .


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I made a thread please move the conversation over there. So we can keep this one about hunting this year.. please keep it classy and let's not argue let's work together and try and take the correct steps to make a difference. .


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> That article is from almost 3 years ago.....


And your point?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Deer movement was good for me friday morning. Had a wounded 8pt bed down out in a cut corn field, so I went ninja on it, snuck up and shot it so it wouldnt suffer. Can't say what the rest of the weekend was like after that


----------



## trails end (Dec 16, 2010)

phensway, ehd killed thousands in 2012 and many more in 2013. Booner. Go to Illinois dnr. go to search and type in cwd. Many articles, maps, etc. Look at this years reg book. Lots of info in that also. I agree with your other points, except the three deer limit. In many counties that is way to many, plus not that many hunters kill more than one or two now. Look it up. One buck and one doe is enough for most families who depend on deer meat. Read up on how many get donated and not used by the hunter at all. ???? I saw on a forum that one biologist when asked said they do not add a fudge factor on ehd deaths and do not use that in any way to manage. He stated ehd had little to no effect on the population except in small areas. Being a political run conservation department will never be a good thing. I now llive in Missouri and you can not imagine the difference in the departments. I cannot even get a conversation with a Illinois biologist and I have had many meeting with ours and met with the Director on numerous occasions and spoke to the regulation committee about upcoming deer regulations for several years. This year they acted by limiting antlerless permits too one in most counties and one anydeer(could be used for buck or antlerless). So a hunter in county A could kill a maximum of 2 antlerless. If hunter wanted to kill another antlerless he could buy a permit, but must hunt in another county or urban zone.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Back to deer hunting
Nothing killed on my place fog tonight and its rained all day. Really wished my kids could have taken a deer or two


----------



## trails end (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry Max. Just could not help myself to try to get the facts out to a couple of the posters. I met you two weeks ago at Ma and Pa,s. Crazy season. Most rut activity I have ever seen in 50+ years of hunting. Between 11/8 and 11/15. Could not get a shot at any big ones. Did pass up a couple of 145 and 1 150 class buck. One afternoon had 19 bucks chasing does in the thicket and corn field. From spikes to four in the 160's up. Never seen that before or anything close. After two hard weeks it appears the adult doe population is well below the buck population. All but the smallest of bucks were broken racked by the 15th. Fun time!!!!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

trails end said:


> Sorry Max. Just could not help myself to try to get the facts out to a couple of the posters. I met you two weeks ago at Ma and Pa,s. Crazy season. Most rut activity I have ever seen in 50+ years of hunting. Between 11/8 and 11/15. Could not get a shot at any big ones. Did pass up a couple of 145 and 1 150 class buck. One afternoon had 19 bucks chasing does in the thicket and corn field. From spikes to four in the 160's up. Never seen that before or anything close. After two hard weeks it appears the adult doe population is well below the buck population. All but the smallest of bucks were broken racked by the 15th. Fun time!!!!


So when you predicting 2nd rut? I didn't see much rut activity at all. Other than several rubs and scrapes. If i had to pick one day I would say November 8th. So that would put it the 6th of December.. what's others thoughts?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> Back to deer hunting
> Nothing killed on my place fog tonight and its rained all day. Really wished my kids could have taken a deer or two


That's sucks.. I'm bummed I haven't got my son and fiancee on a deer yet. But we will be back at it this week.. Wednesday & Thursday look to be great days..


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Saw 0 deer today..


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

Saw small bucks and a few does this weekend. And not
Many shots heard. Back to bowhunting this week


----------



## trails end (Dec 16, 2010)

Have no idea on the 2nd rut. From the fawns I did see many were very late born and not likely to be sexually mature until Jan. The older ones I think you are very close. Who knows. That 28 day thing is for one deer not the balance of the herd. As spread out the age is it could go on for quite a while, just nothing like those days from 11/8 to the 15th. One thing for sure, if you are in the right spot at the right time it can be fun.


----------



## JFtheGR8 (Jan 14, 2014)

I did not deer shotgun gun hunt this weekend but I did go to Moraine View and pheasant hunted. I saw more rubs and scrapes there in one day than I've seen all season at Mackinaw. I think I might head over there next Monday and try it out. Looks like there could be some decent bucks holding up there. Probably nocturnal though.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Gun season was SLOW for everyone I know. I only hunted one day but saw essentially nothing. Of about a 20 guys I talk with regularly, only 4 were deer killed.

Back at it with a bow.


----------



## Nate7out (Oct 26, 2009)

I haven't been out much this year because my son was just born in Oct. I did get out in Fulton Co. on the 15th and 16th. There was a lot of rut activity that I saw. Over the weekend I had 5 small bucks within 15 yards of me and one nice buck except one side was completely broken off. I shot a big bodied 7 pt with a basket rack. He was an 8 but had one broken off. On Sat the 15th I saw 19 deer total, 7 bucks and 12 does. Did not get out for shotgun season, wife didn;t want me gone for two weekends in a row with a newborn. Hope to get out for second gun season.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

My brother and I had been seeing lots of deer and some good bucks up until this weekend. This weekend was the slowest weekend since early-mid October. I think the deer are locked down for the most part. Camera activity slowed way down the week leading up to gun season as well. Hoping this weekend will be good!


----------



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

sangamon county here. last nights activity was great. tried to hold out this morning but the sleet and wind got me inside earlier than usual. headed out tonight.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot this guy on the 14th. Grossed 132 2/8 and netted 125 4/8
I woke up late that morning and did not want to drive out to our farm. I drove 1/4 mile from town to some public property instead. There were several vehicles there and I didn't want to ruin anyone's hunt, so I only walked in about 100 yards and climbed up a random tree. I sat there about 15 minutes when I heard some leaves crunching. I was so close to the parking lot that I figured it was someone leaving or returning to retrieve a deer. This guy came in, nose to the ground, at about 15 yards. The shot was a good one, and he piled up after running maybe 100 yards.
So to recap, I walked 100 yards from the parking lot on public property and sat 15 minutes. Easiest hunt of my life! =)


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

The weekend was about as slow as I've ever seen on our farm. I had a nice buck wind me Friday morning. He looked like he was a 10 with 3 busted points, but he never gave me a shot. I passed on 6 does Friday morning also. The last deer i seen was a lone doe at 9:00 a.m. Friday morning. Nothing the rest of the day Friday, zilch on Saturday, and nadda on Sunday. Out of our group only 2 deer were killed....a doe and a nice 10 pointer.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Ok I'm highly debating on heading to the lease it hasn't been hunted for a week. But the Thursday is thanksgiving and at the rate I have been seeing deer not sure if I should just let it cool off some more? since I hunted 20 days straight.. Or go ahead and go. I do have a south east wind tomorrow and Thursday that I have been waiting for to hunt a set I have only been in once this year.. what's your guys thoughts give till after second shotgun and hit it for 2nd rut. Or go hunt for a couple days Wednesday & Thursday Friday morning. Come home and then wait till 2nd rut..


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Got to go Ubet. I enjoy these few days. Less people in the woods all around. Love to hunt thanksgiving morning. It's like I'm the only 1..no cars or anything.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Got to go Ubet. I enjoy these few days. Less people in the woods all around. Love to hunt thanksgiving morning. It's like I'm the only 1..no cars or anything.


Yea I'm on my way now. Gonna hunt all day tomorrow and thanksgiving day morning. If it's slow I'll climb down and drive a hr and half to my Grandparents and have lunch..


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Same here, I will be hunting my lease Thanksgiving.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

While most are getting ready for a trip to see family for the long holiday weekend, I am preparing the truck for a trip to deer camp. While many will be sitting in front of a fire, filling themselves with great food and drink, I will be sitting silently, cold, and in anticipation for my first bow kill, and for that, I am thankful. Good luck and safe travels this week folks!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Any of you guys still using fresh hot doe piss? I get it from a guy that just collected some Sunday so it's fresh. Just not sure if I should even bother this late.. I know I will be using it for 2nd rut..


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Ubet28 said:


> Any of you guys still using fresh hot doe piss? I get it from a guy that just collected some Sunday so it's fresh. Just not sure if I should even bother this late.. I know I will be using it for 2nd rut..


I don't see what it would hurt. I know I will have my decoy out with tinks #69 slathered around her this week.


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> Any of you guys still using fresh hot doe piss? I get it from a guy that just collected some Sunday so it's fresh. Just not sure if I should even bother this late.. I know I will be using it for 2nd rut..


Hey bud who did you get it from? Curious because my family collects and sells deer urine


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I'd didn't stop and grab any.. I was to late getting to the store before they closed. But i buy hunziker


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> I'd didn't stop and grab any.. I was to late getting to the store before they closed. But i buy hunziker


Gotcha well if your up to trying something new check out common scents out of Henry www.huntingcommonscents.com or on facebook. They bottle it and ship it when it's ordered. Small family business raised deer for quite a few years and now just started collecting and selling the urine.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILLARCHER said:


> Gotcha well if your up to trying something new check out common scents out of Henry www.huntingcommonscents.com or on facebook. They bottle it and ship it when it's ordered. Small family business raised deer for quite a few years and now just started collecting and selling the urine.


I will keep them in mind.. I like supporting local businesses and have been buying hunziker for years.. I have bought around 50 bottles this year. I always buy extra and take them with me when I go to the hotel I stay at. Sell it to the hunters staying here. Last time I was over here I brought 25 bottles and it was gone in 3 days. But i will defiantly keep them in mind thanks. What's there prices?

I'm heading to bed want to be up at 3:30 and in the stand by 5 gonna film tomorrow so I need to get in early.. so I if i don't respond that's why. If you would rather pm that's fine.. thanks and have a great night..


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

3 more hours of work, and it's off to spend 5 days at deer camp!


----------



## hunt4food2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ubet28 said:


> I'd didn't stop and grab any.. I was to late getting to the store before they closed. But i buy hunziker


Can't go wrong with Hunziker's. Chad is a great guy to. Doesn't hurt that he's only about 3 miles from me.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hunt4food2 said:


> Can't go wrong with Hunziker's. Chad is a great guy to. Doesn't hurt that he's only about 3 miles from me.


I totally agree. He is only about 20 from me. I don't know him personally.. but have heard nothing but great things about him as person. My buddie worked with him at a machine shop he worked at.. I have been using his piss for quit some time.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone spend much time out at Siloam Springs - Buckhorn Unit? 

I have hit my local hot spots pretty hard this year and I am due for a new challenge/change of scenery.


----------



## JFtheGR8 (Jan 14, 2014)

hunt4food2 said:


> Can't go wrong with Hunziker's. Chad is a great guy to. Doesn't hurt that he's only about 3 miles from me.


He's right in my home town. Good stuff.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Man I saw 3 mature bucks tonight around my area in the fields. I should of went out!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Man sat most of the day.. finally got into a stand in haven't hunted all year south east wind was perfect. So I slip in and hunt it nothing. I get down a little early cause I'm gonna hunt a set on the other side of the property for the afternoon as I'm walking out 3 dang does on the other side of the farm in the field.. the side I'm gonna for the afternoon. . 

So I get in around 12 and it's absolutely awsome out. Honestly tonight was just my favorite sit of the year. I don't even care if see deer when I have a view like this.

























This what it looked when I got in the stand.









So my boy gets cold and is soaked so I told him to get down and pull some SD cards.. The damn deer cut rite in between the both of us. It's like they are one step ahead of me everytime.. 

I have not called had perfect wind. I don't know regardless tonight was my favorite sit so far this year. It was absolutely beautiful and no EHD CWD can take that away from me. .


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

Public land moultrie county. 
Saw 7 does tonight, was pretty nice out with it snowing. Closest doe was within 10 yards of me but offered no shot. I got a little taste of how tough hunting from the ground is tonight. Cool to have a close encounter though


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats! very nice deer! Unfortunately, as you note, gun season is the one time a year some bozos make it out in the woods. They spend all night drinking and then go out and just walk around. They scare me...




timmb76 said:


> Hunting public ground in Shelby county. Heard 30-40 shots on Friday. I seen 1 small 6 pointer from the stand at 4:30 after sitting most of the day. My son seen 2 does and 1 spike in the afternoon. We went to the truck to eat lunch, and I almost didn't go back out. Two guys were loading up the 10 pointer I had been chasing all season. Seen him twice bow hunting, and had thought he was the biggest buck in the timber. Went back this morning pretty much just so my son could hunt. We heard 3-4 shots all morning. He seen 0 deer all day. Around 9:00 this morning this guy came up the ridge behind me. He stopped broadside at 30 yards, and gave me a perfect shot. I really wish they would let us use a bow with a shotgun tag, but it is what it is! We are not going back out tomorrow. Rain and idiots everywhere. A friend of mine had two guys just wondering around the woods at 4:15 this afternoon. He didn't hear any shots, so they were not tracking one. On Friday the same friend had to wait to get out of the parking lot. There were nine trucks blocking him in. Oh the joys of hunting public land!!!


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice Bucks.


----------



## timmb76 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Congrats! very nice deer! Unfortunately, as you note, gun season is the one time a year some bozos make it out in the woods. They spend all night drinking and then go out and just walk around. They scare me...


I started gun hunting again around three years ago when I started taking my kids. I gave up gun hunting for the 15 years prior. I figured if I am going to be out there I might as well have a tag. All we hunt is public land in Moultrie, and Shelby counties. I always set my son up on hill sides with large trees to his back, and try to hunt within sight of him. It scares the crap out of me hunting that ground at times, and I say a little prayer every time we hit the stand. We were fortunate to find a spot that didn't have a bunch of people in it this year. I am afraid the lake ground will never recover to what it was, as long as they keep giving out so many shotgun tags. Now that my son is a successful bow hunter, he sees the difference all the pressure makes on the deer movement. I think he would rather bow hunt, but is not quite ready to give up on the shotgun hunting yet.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Got to the woods real late, had to showy buddies son the way to his stand this morning and he took his sweet time getting ready. Kicked up a very large deer 70 yards from my stand, couldn't tell what it was all I say was ass and tail. 5 minutes after getting on stand a doe came in at 37 yards and bedded down for the next 3 hours under a pine. Was really cold and windy, so movement was scarce. Hunting Morgan county.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Does anybody have a report from today?

I sat from noon till dark. Didn't see a thing. The deer were moving last night I pulled 3 cards and had pics around 9:30 pm on all the cams.. Thinking about going in at 9 in the morning sitting all day.. what's people's thoughts? I keep wondering if I'm missing some action in the morning's? Any suggestions welcome thanks..


----------



## alpha backflow (Nov 17, 2014)

seen three buck and six does. First was a little spike at 11:30 feeding in a picked corn field second was a little 8 around noon then at 1 there was a fork. All three feeding less then 20 yards apart. They left the field around three. The doe's filed out of the woods around 4 and feed in till dark.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Saw 6 does this morning on a ridge across from my stand. Set up on that ridge in my climber this afternoon, and had a doe within shooting distance, of the stand I hunted this morning. I can't win.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Just my luck. Had this happen to me Wednesday. .


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Good luck today guys!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

JBudz said:


> Good luck today guys!


How's the morning so far?


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

This weather is starting to really suck. Weekends in the 50s drops back down to highs in the 30's when I am at work.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

4 deer so far, 3 does and not sure on the other. Missed a doe at 30. Rushed the shot.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

I love Illinois


----------



## JFtheGR8 (Jan 14, 2014)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I love Illinois


Nice buck. They're out there. Just seems to be harder to find this year for some of us.


----------



## timmb76 (Oct 14, 2012)

Seen nothing yesterday morning. Had one doe browse through around 4:40 yesterday afternoon. Seen one doe right at shooting light this morning. Had a 130"er come in at 8:00. I knew he was over 30 yards so I aimed high with the 30 yard pin. He dropped at the shot and I sailed about 4 inches over his back. Stepped it off to 33 yards. Should have aimed dead on. I think I have put more arrows in the dirt this year than I have my entire bow hunting career. Going to move my stand this afternoon, and hope he slips up again.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

JFtheGR8 said:


> Nice buck. They're out there. Just seems to be harder to find this year for some of us.


I completely agree,10 years ago when i first started going there i would see 3-4 shooters in the week i was there,this year the buck i shot was the only shooter i saw all week


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I love Illinois


Congrats, nice buck, what county?


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Sat in a stand tonight looking over a clover plot perfect wind for the stand..stand has only been sat in 2 times all season...0 deer..checked camera on the plot..only 2 deer in the plot during daylight hours since shotgun season


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I quit!! lol


----------



## deer slayer 11 (Nov 22, 2012)

Got my biggest buck a couple of weeks ago in southern IL.


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

Headed To Fulton co right now. My buddy just started this evening . Saw roughly 45 deer 4 bucks and a mid 160". All were in cut beans. I cant wait!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

macomb mike said:


> Congrats, nice buck, what county?


Pike


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Heard a world record buck was killed out at Sangchris (public ground in Illinois of course) anyone else hear this or know anything about it?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Burtle said:


> Heard a world record buck was killed out at Sangchris (public ground in Illinois of course) anyone else hear this or know anything about it?


Did you see my number two?


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

iccyman001 said:


> Did you see my number two?


I sure didn't! I just realized you messaged me back on here


brb looking now 

I have to leave for two weeks. I have two weeks of police training so my hunting is done for the year the way its looking, . 

The butcher shop did donate me a deer though, so at least I have some meat.


----------



## timmb76 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sat from 3:00 til dark yesterday. Had a decent 8 point browsing on acorns about 35 yards away around 4:15. He stuck around for 10 minutes, but I couldn't get a clear shot. He headed off towards a picked corn field. Hunted the same stand this morning until around 9:00. Did not see any. It was hot, and windy!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Can't hunt tonight so it's bound to be good with the front moving in.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in a tree now, wind is shifting, temps are dropping and I've seen 7 already, just need a goodun to roll in


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I'm in a tree now, wind is shifting, temps are dropping and I've seen 7 already, just need a goodun to roll in


Hey since we hunt same general area. Could you please keep posted on your hunts. I had to come home.. Not sure if you are aware of the elderly lady that was missing from morton. It is my good buddies gma and she was found today.. so I came home for the visitation & funeral.. So probably not gonna make it back over to the lease till after second gun season.. thanks and GL..


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> Hey since we hunt same general area. Could you please keep posted on your hunts. I had to come home.. Not sure if you are aware of the elderly lady that was missing from morton. It is my good buddies gma and she was found today.. so I came home for the visitation & funeral.. So probably not gonna make it back over to the lease till after second gun season.. thanks and GL..


I have not heard of that but I'm sorry for the loss.

I ended up seeing 14 tonight, nothing good. I'm off all week, hoping to hunt evenings every day if possible. Was huntin over standing beans over seeded with turnips and had a 10 yard strip of clover all the way around the plot


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I have not heard of that but I'm sorry for the loss.
> 
> I ended up seeing 14 tonight, nothing good. I'm off all week, hoping to hunt evenings every day if possible. Was huntin over standing beans over seeded with turnips and had a 10 yard strip of clover all the way around the plot


Thanks for the kind words..yea she was 82 and went to visit a friend last Sunday in bloomington and never returned home. I wasn't even aware of it till yesterday so I called my buddie who was the best man in my wedding and I work with him. Told him I was coming home.. Then they found her today in her car submerged off a boat ramp at lake evergreen. . 

http://cinewsnow.mlnwap.com/article.html#!/76660/f42254cd897476a4723e49e763dfea01

That's what I'm worried about since my lease is new and was picked up late I have no food plots. And the corn that I had has been disked. So it's hit and miss.. I'm gonna have a tough time with late season this year. Next year I will have food plots in.. but thanks for the updat


----------



## timmb76 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sat from 2:30 til dark today. Had 3 bucks feeding on acorns around 45-50 yards out. They came out of the thicket around 3:50, and fed til 4:45 when they headed off towards a picked corn field. They would not come in to grunts or bleats. I watched the biggest one bully the other two around. When they got too close to his acorns he would spar with them and push them back. I will be back tomorrow afternoon, and will try and get a little closer to where they were feeding. It looks like they are back to bachelor groups, and hopefully back to a regular pattern.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

timmb76 said:


> Sat from 2:30 til dark today. Had 3 bucks feeding on acorns around 45-50 yards out. They came out of the thicket around 3:50, and fed til 4:45 when they headed off towards a picked corn field. They would not come in to grunts or bleats. I watched the biggest one bully the other two around. When they got too close to his acorns he would spar with them and push them back. I will be back tomorrow afternoon, and will try and get a little closer to where they were feeding. It looks like they are back to bachelor groups, and hopefully back to a regular pattern.


Thanks for the update what county?


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hunted in brown county today, saw 8 does and 4 bucks. 1 looked pretty good, didn't get a good look at him as he was in the timber feeding on acorns. Most deer were in a clover food plot


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Hunted in brown county today, saw 8 does and 4 bucks. 1 looked pretty good, didn't get a good look at him as he was in the timber feeding on acorns. Most deer were in a clover food plot


Thanks for the update. Hoping to get to the hotel Sunday night. It's probably risky hunting the day after gun season. But don't want to miss the magical day of 2nd rut.. I figure it's gonna be a very small window and should happen between the 8th and the 15th.. any thoughts bowhunter?


----------



## timmb76 (Oct 14, 2012)

I was in Shelby county on public land.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> Thanks for the update. Hoping to get to the hotel Sunday night. It's probably risky hunting the day after gun season. But don't want to miss the magical day of 2nd rut.. I figure it's gonna be a very small window and should happen between the 8th and the 15th.. any thoughts bowhunter?


I've seen bucks chasing does in January. I don't target the 2nd rut, IMO the rut is over once every doe has been breed, I'm not a big believer in secondary or third ruts. Bucks will cruise until all the work is done, they don't park for a few weeks and realize it's December 8 and need to get back on it, it's just a lot less intense than first 2 weeks of November. I'd love nothing more than a hot doe to walk through a food plot tonight though


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I've seen bucks chasing does in January. I don't target the 2nd rut, IMO the rut is over once every doe has been breed, I'm not a big believer in secondary or third ruts. Bucks will cruise until all the work is done, they don't park for a few weeks and realize it's December 8 and need to get back on it, it's just a lot less intense than first 2 weeks of November. I'd love nothing more than a hot doe to walk through a food plot tonight though


Ok thanks... I planned on hunting that week anyway. The way I understand the 2nd rut is it will be like a 1 or 2 day thing. And very spotty but helps when the bucks out number the does. Which is the case on my farm. I'm off till January 12th now so that almost is the whole season. Can you give me any advice for hunting tactics for this late season? 

Since I hunted the same ground for so long i basically new what the deer would do. Now with having a new lease for the first time ever and it being 1140 acres less is proving to be very challenging for me.. so any tips or suggestions from any one I'm all ears.. thanks


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> Ok thanks... I planned on hunting that week anyway. The way I understand the 2nd rut is it will be like a 1 or 2 day thing. And very spotty but helps when the bucks out number the does. Which is the case on my farm. I'm off till January 12th now so that almost is the whole season. Can you give me any advice for hunting tactics for this late season?
> 
> Since I hunted the same ground for so long i basically new what the deer would do. Now with having a new lease for the first time ever and it being 1140 acres less is proving to be very challenging for me.. so any tips or suggestions from any one I'm all ears.. thanks


When I hunt late season I spend more time scouting than hunting. Deer are very pattern able come mid December. I'll watch deer for 3 or more days trying to pinpoint what they are doing. Wind changes will affect where they enter fields. So I hope to find a good deer when the wind is consistent and hope he does the same thing several days in a row before I move in. They'll be bedded close to food to wouldn't advise running around into the timber. Of course if you have no food your not gonna have much luck. I used to never do foodplots cause of the time it took, but when the outfitters and out of state landowners next to where I hunt started doing it I had no choice cause they held all the deer come late season.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> When I hunt late season I spend more time scouting than hunting. Deer are very pattern able come mid December. I'll watch deer for 3 or more days trying to pinpoint what they are doing. Wind changes will affect where they enter fields. So I hope to find a good deer when the wind is consistent and hope he does the same thing several days in a row before I move in. They'll be bedded close to food to wouldn't advise running around into the timber. Of course if you have no food your not gonna have much luck. I used to never do foodplots cause of the time it took, but when the outfitters and out of state landowners next to where I hunt started doing it I had no choice cause they held all the deer come late season.


Ok thanks.. I am doing food plots next year.. this year I have to hunt my ut corn field that wraps in and around the whole farm.. I know they will eventually hit it.. and i do have a ton of acorn trees but I'm sure they have snagged most of those up already.. Again thanks for your time..

Will they tend to revert back to areas they entered before the rut? My wind is uasly a north west wind. I do have a couple sets in place on field edges in a corner they were entering before the rut. But haven't hunted them yet. Been in the timber for most part.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> Ok thanks.. I am doing food plots next year.. this year I have to hunt my ut corn field that wraps in and around the whole farm.. I know they will eventually hit it.. and i do have a ton of acorn trees but I'm sure they have snagged most of those up already.. Again thanks for your time..
> 
> Will they tend to revert back to areas they entered before the rut? My wind is uasly a north west wind. I do have a couple sets in place on field edges in a corner they were entering before the rut. But haven't hunted them yet. Been in the timber for most part.


Depends on food, food is going to be king soon, just like hunting around does in November you want to hunt around food in December. That's where I'd suggest a couple nights glassing from afar to see what's going on


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Depends on food, food is going to be king soon, just like hunting around does in November you want to hunt around food in December. That's where I'd suggest a couple nights glassing from afar to see what's going on


Ok I will do that.. and see what side they are using and take note of wind direction..


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

yesterday 6 does today 4 does and 1 6 pointer deer just started to calm down. here comes gun again errrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## timmb76 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sat from 2:30 til dark this afternoon in Shelby county on public land. Moved my stand closer to where I seen the deer the night before. I seen 1 back in the brush could not tell what it was, 1 yearling doe, and a decent 8 pointer. There was no wind tonight, and the buck came from behind me. He busted me when I reached for my bow. Just yesterday a buddy and me were discussing what would happen if a deer looked up at you and you hooted like an owl. I tried it. It worked, sort of. I did my best owl hoot, and the buck relaxed and went back to feeding down the ridge. He was on a path to go right by me, and ended up making a big circle never coming close enough for a shot. He did not spook and run off though. Going to take my son out tomorrow afternoon to try and fill his shotgun tag.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw 10 this morning in cut corn, 1 was a solid 140's 10.

Saw 4 this evening. 1 small buck and a doe a fawn and 1 lone doe. Shot her at 25 yards.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Saw 10 this morning in cut corn, 1 was a solid 140's 10.
> 
> Saw 4 this evening. 1 small buck and a doe a fawn and 1 lone doe. Shot her at 25 yards.


Hope you were gun hunting!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Saw 10 this morning in cut corn, 1 was a solid 140's 10.
> 
> Saw 4 this evening. 1 small buck and a doe a fawn and 1 lone doe. Shot her at 25 yards.


I always admire the deer you pass on. Sounds like a good day today..


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

dtrkyman said:


> Hope you were gun hunting!


Yes, I'm aware of regulations. Thanks officer


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> I always admire the deer you pass on. Sounds like a good day today..


The property I was on this morning is amazing and I'm very lucky to have it. I've hunted it for 18 years and I know i can pass deer like that cause the neighbors won't shoot them either. I have pics of 6 deer from 150-180 that I'm sure are still alive . It's all outfitters and tv hunters around me for the most part


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> The property I was on this morning is amazing and I'm very lucky to have it. I've hunted it for 18 years and I know i can pass deer like that cause the neighbors won't shoot them either. I have pics of 6 deer from 150-180 that I'm sure are still alive . It's all outfitters and tv hunters around me for the most part


I don't doubt it I have saw numerous times where you have let nice deer. Walk. One the main reason I feel like such a idiot for arguing with the one night about gun hunting. Cause u out sir are way more patient then allot of people and QDM is above many peoples. And I totally respect that.


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree I have passed good deer before just to hear a shot ring out from the farm next door or across the road. When you hear that you can only wonder and hope it wasnt the one you let walk.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm hearing some reports of bucks starting to form back up in bachelor groups, any truth to that in what you guys are seeing? Anybody having good sightings midday with the full moon?


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

When I hunted last weekend I had two bucks come out of the timber together heading to feed in a cut corn field.


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyone have any luck with a buck decoy this late in the season?


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Saw 4 does yesterday evening, shot one of them with my Savage. 

This buck was with the does. I could have shot him. He's quite young and lost a beam. I have a feeling he could be awesome in a few years with brows like that.


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

Had a group of 3 young bucks come out together to a food plot Friday nite.But also had a 3.5 y/o chasing harassing some does.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Also, I threw some lead at a coyote, already killed 2 in that spot. The guys hunting next door killed one and shot at two more this weekend already. As soon as I shot my doe I saw two coyotes out in the corn field, about 300 yards out. I went and got my truck in a hurry so they didn't close in on my deer. I drove out and gutted the deer and drove back out of the property. I stopped at my uncles house (his land) and within 10 minutes of gutting the deer the coyotes were howling on the gut pile.

They are EVERYWHERE


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw a few bucks chasin Thursday and Friday, a 140 class 10 and a couple decent 8's that might be 125. Also saw a group of 3 little ones in a corn field feeding. Saw quite a few last night starting about 230. Shot another doe with the 220


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

weekend report (so far) - every day has been very slow for the most part.

I sat mostly all day on TH... saw 2 8pts on TH night... one was probably in the 130" range.

FRI - sat all day and saw 4 does last 30 mins.

SAT - sat 10am til dark... ZERO.

They are officially in hiding. I've heard maybe 10 shots between TH - SAT... and ZERO shots on the neighboring farms... and none from us.

We were pondering walking some of the hills today to flush out the deer... but are thinking tag soup is maybe a better option at this point.

I'm hoping the deer come back for the late season... we need to give them awhile off to calm down.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

14 does, 1 2.5 and 1 3.5. This morning. 
Have no intention shooting unless it's bigger than my bow buck. All went to bed.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Movement is hit or miss around here. I went out friday afternoon, but I got hung up at work so I went out late. Managed to bump a couple does on the way in. All I saw after that was a button, so he got the pass. I hope he doesn't wander to far, seeing as its the last day of 2nd season. Anyway, I've been looking for a particular doe - one of those mature nanny does that likes to hang back from the crowd and aggravate you by blowing at anything and everything. She's probably busted me half a dozen times during bow season (mostly because she's smarter than me), but I finally caught up with her yesterday afternoon. I had set up a ground blind a few weeks ago on one particular day it was too windy to be in a tree. I hadn't sit there since that day, so I figured why not. Sure enough, she popped out of some tall grass and gave me a broadside shot at about 30 yards. The old Remington 870 did the rest. It's bittersweet - I'm glad I finally got her, but I wish I could have done it with the bow.

Now that she's hanging in the garage, I went ahead and put the shotgun back in the gun safe. We still have decent deer numbers here but they're definitely down, so I'm OK with letting my other tag go unfilled. I still have my archery tags, so I may get a few more hunts in before the season is over - depending on the weather, that is.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I've seen a few does and little bucks this weekend, nothing I want to shoot has showed up though. I'm in the stand now and have heard more shots this morning than any other day this year. Very unusual for the Sunday of the second shotgun season to hear this many shots from pretty much every direction.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

JC-XT said:


> I've seen a few does and little bucks this weekend, nothing I want to shoot has showed up though. I'm in the stand now and have heard more shots this morning than any other day this year. Very unusual for the Sunday of the second shotgun season to hear this many shots from pretty much every direction.


Opening day of first season usually sounds like a war zone here, but it was oddly quiet. I'd say its mostly been slow and steady throughout both seasons, but I could really see why there would be a lot more shots fired on Sunday of second season. Lots of guys I've talked to haven't been seeing much, and the ones who were holding out for a buck are probably filling a tag with whatever they can get now.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I hunted Friday Saturday Sunday first firearm season, saw nothing. Bow hunted thanksgiving weekend a couple sits, nothing. Gun hunted all day yesterday, saw nothing except dogs. 

I haven't seen anything at all since mid November, and now I'm starting to believe that not only are there very few deer around, but the ones that are around have been chased off by a pack of house dogs that someone seems to be letting run all through the timber that doesn't belong to them. 

One morning the dogs were running and saw my wife in her stand and all 5 of them just stopped and stood there barking at her for about 10 minutes. All I could do was climb down and chase them off while throwing sticks at them. Expletives could probably be heard 1/2 mile away. How should I deal with these dogs? I've described them to the neighbors, and no on knows who they belong to. I know they are making me angry, and I have my ideas how to get rid of them, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Seabee99 said:


> I hunted Friday Saturday Sunday first firearm season, saw nothing. Bow hunted thanksgiving weekend a couple sits, nothing. Gun hunted all day yesterday, saw nothing except dogs.
> 
> I haven't seen anything at all since mid November, and now I'm starting to believe that not only are there very few deer around, but the ones that are around have been chased off by a pack of house dogs that someone seems to be letting run all through the timber that doesn't belong to them.
> 
> One morning the dogs were running and saw my wife in her stand and all 5 of them just stopped and stood there barking at her for about 10 minutes. All I could do was climb down and chase them off while throwing sticks at them. Expletives could probably be heard 1/2 mile away. How should I deal with these dogs? I've described them to the neighbors, and no on knows who they belong to. I know they are making me angry, and I have my ideas how to get rid of them, but I'm open to suggestions.


Easy.. I feel your frustration. But dogs are man's best friend.. I would say call animal control. Let them deal with it.. don't go poisoning or shooting them. That's not rite if that's what you were thinking. 

It's been a tough year. I hunt schuyler county. And have talked to numerous people who are saying the same thing. I've talked to locals guys from Florida that lease up there for several years a guy from PA that leases in the area with some other guys. But just art seeing the deer they used too. I don't gun hunt so I can speak for how gun season went. But i have hunted hard through bow and a total of 9 deer. One shooter.. and I freaking missed. . O well.. **** happens.. the group from PA are seeing deer just smaller deer or the big us wouldn't come into range. . 

But from reading on here talking to hunters and the people at the archery shop I go to shoot and shoot league at the same thing no to very slow movement... I can totally feel your frustration I have 2 houses by my lease there dogs are out with there kids every morning waiting for the bus barking and making all kinds of noise.. but the deer get used to that ****. It actually in a way I think helps cause they get some human scent from these people through out the year.. but keep your head up and keep at it. If you bow hunt get out there and try that's all a guy can do. I'm leaving today for my farm just have a feeling it's gonna be tough but you know what I won't give up till January 18th when they say season is over. Then I will concede deafet. I always tell myself on tag sandwich years if it was like gun hunting everybody would do it.. but heck this year the Gunn hunters have had it just as bad. And honestly I have met a few on this board that has brought back my respect for them.. I kinda got stuck in thinking they were all alike and shoot up what ever. And was i so wrong..
Sorry for rambling and GL with the rest of the year..


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Seabee99 said:


> I hunted Friday Saturday Sunday first firearm season, saw nothing. Bow hunted thanksgiving weekend a couple sits, nothing. Gun hunted all day yesterday, saw nothing except dogs.
> 
> I haven't seen anything at all since mid November, and now I'm starting to believe that not only are there very few deer around, but the ones that are around have been chased off by a pack of house dogs that someone seems to be letting run all through the timber that doesn't belong to them.
> 
> One morning the dogs were running and saw my wife in her stand and all 5 of them just stopped and stood there barking at her for about 10 minutes. All I could do was climb down and chase them off while throwing sticks at them. Expletives could probably be heard 1/2 mile away. How should I deal with these dogs? I've described them to the neighbors, and no on knows who they belong to. I know they are making me angry, and I have my ideas how to get rid of them, but I'm open to suggestions.


Dogs get brought up here a lot, but I gotta agree with Ubet. I know it's frustrating but you gotta remember it's the owners fault, not the dogs fault for chasing deer. Get ahold of animal control and check with the neighbors to see if you can locate the owner. I have dogs myself and I know I'd sure appreciate it a lot if someone came to me about it first.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw one buck and a doe in thick cover on Thursday evening. After about an hour and a half the doe showed up with a button so I guess the buck moved on. Too thick to tell exactly what he was. Friday morning I perforated a big female coyote at 25 yards with the TC as her mate ran off. Saturday morning saw a doe and two fawns on one of my bean patches. Nothing since. I might add I have mainly been hunting in a nasty nasty tree patch with limit vision. I heard several shots this morning.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Does does does. I have seen double digit does on every sit since first shotgun season opened but not one buck. Before first shotgun I was seeing scattered does here and there and about ad many bucks. Not sure where all the bucks went. Usually by this time of year they are back in bachelor groups and out milling around. 
It's been a very strange year for sure.
These sits are split between 3 properties that total about 350 acres. Multiple stands and locations.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a big one this morning bumping a doe, he was like a 160 class 10. Had him at 45 yards, pulled the trigger and a little smoke came out the barrel, no noise, nothing happened. I hate Muzzleloaders!!!!!!!

Other than that I saw a bunch last night, 3 small bucks that were feeding and bumping the does a bit, nothing serious though but at last light there were deer popping out everywhere. Had to get a friend to drive up on a quad to get the deer out of the food plot. Saw 8 this morning. 1 Buck rest were does and little ones


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I had a big one this morning bumping a doe, he was like a 160 class 10. Had him at 45 yards, pulled the trigger and a little smoke came out the barrel, no noise, nothing happened. I hate Muzzleloaders!!!!!!!
> 
> Other than that I saw a bunch last night, 3 small bucks that were feeding and bumping the does a bit, nothing serious though but at last light there were deer popping out everywhere. Had to get a friend to drive up on a quad to get the deer out of the food plot. Saw 8 this morning. 1 Buck rest were does and little ones


Dang that sucks man. As patient as you have been all year. And for that to happen.. I just pulled cards and got to my lease there have been a ton a of does on there feet.. It has been the exact opposite of earlier this year. I was getting all bucks. Now it's all does.. maybe you can shed some light on this for me. I'm baffled. They were on there feet on cam for the last 10 days. And today pretty heavy. I had allot between 12 and 2. 

Again man sure wish you would of got that 160.. Hopefully you get another crack at it..


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I had a big one this morning bumping a doe, he was like a 160 class 10. Had him at 45 yards, pulled the trigger and a little smoke came out the barrel, no noise, nothing happened. I hate Muzzleloaders!!!!!!!
> 
> Other than that I saw a bunch last night, 3 small bucks that were feeding and bumping the does a bit, nothing serious though but at last light there were deer popping out everywhere. Had to get a friend to drive up on a quad to get the deer out of the food plot. Saw 8 this morning. 1 Buck rest were does and little ones


Get a savage 220F and it'll change your life, lol.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> Get a savage 220F and it'll change your life, lol.


I do have a savage 220 ): let my cousin take it while I took the black powder.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> Dang that sucks man. As patient as you have been all year. And for that to happen.. I just pulled cards and got to my lease there have been a ton a of does on there feet.. It has been the exact opposite of earlier this year. I was getting all bucks. Now it's all does.. maybe you can shed some light on this for me. I'm baffled. They were on there feet on cam for the last 10 days. And today pretty heavy. I had allot between 12 and 2.
> 
> Again man sure wish you would of got that 160.. Hopefully you get another crack at it..


I'm not sure exact why this would be but good for you. If you have does around I'm sure a buck or 2 will be joining them eventually in your cut corn. Had a lot in cut corn of outfitter tonight across the road, like 40 or so were out there.

A spot I used to be able to hunt was the same way. Very few deer early season but once rut kicked in it was amazing and stayed that way through the winter. We'd pick up sheds by the armful in there and be all excited for summer scouting and once again, it would be a wasteland for deer. Some things can't be explained but good luck whacking a few


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I do have a savage 220 ): let my cousin take it while I took the black powder.


What powder you shooting? I've had great results switching to Blackhorn 209. Cleaner and more consistent.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya plus 100 for Buckhorn 209. You do have measure out your charges but it's 1 hell of a powder.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> Get a savage 220F and it'll change your life, lol.



















Here's my Savage 220 with a custom laminate stock by Boyd's. I shot the above 3 shot group at 100 yds with Rem. Accu Tip 3" sabots.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

snoodcrusher said:


> Here's my Savage 220 with a custom laminate stock by Boyd's. I shot the above 3 shot group at 100 yds with Rem. Accu Tip 3" sabots.


Great gun and group! Definitely one of my favorite weapons.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I've been wanting 1 of them for a couple years. Are they cable of doing 175 effectively? 200?


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dextee said:


> I've been wanting 1 of them for a couple years. Are they cable of doing 175 effectively? 200?


Yes, they are amazing guns. I shot a doe last year at 180 yards. I got out of the truck and was walking to my stand and I could see her feeding under my stand. Got a solid rest and dropped her in her tracks


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> What powder you shooting? I've had great results switching to Blackhorn 209. Cleaner and more consistent.


I was using pyro dez and have never had an issue till today


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> Great gun and group! Definitely one of my favorite weapons.


Thanks. My gun has a Leupold Super Slam SaBr 3x9 scope. It really helps with the long range shooting.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

snoodcrusher said:


> Thanks. My gun has a Leupold Super Slam SaBr 3x9 scope. It really helps with the long range shooting.


I have the same scope on my TC Encore ML. I shot a giant buck in Iowa last season at 226 yds. I had a rest from a Caldwell Field Pod in a ground blind. I laser ranged it. Had practiced for 2 years.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

I want to hunt Illinois again next year. I miss hunting the state. Leased/ hunted there 8 straight years until EHD decimated the herd on our lease. Always bowhunted there. I'd like to take a ML or shotgun hunt there too next year if I find a good lease.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Man, what a crummy weekend. I hunted all day Friday and never seen a deer. I had to come home Saturday so only got to hunt the morning, but never seen a deer. I was pumped yesterday since the weather was perfect, and i sat all day and never seen a deer. The last deer that i seen was November 21st at 9 a.m. What is going on here? I am hunting in stands that have produced consistently for 20 years, and all of the sudden nothing. I am beyond discouraged at this point. The deer are just gone. I plan on taking my daughter out a few times with her crossbow, but other than that I'm done.


----------



## Qtown Hunter (Sep 20, 2013)

A lot of assassins out there during the gun seasons. They don't hunt, just kill. A woman that I work withs husband and his band of buddies, about 12 total guys, killed 62 deer between both seasons. They just travel from farm to farm pushing draws and shooting anything that moves. I would imagine that most of the deer are not called in as well. I have a feeling this happens more than we realize. It's a wonder there are any deer left at all.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I had a full season gun permit for a good public property on the Illinois River but I could not motivate myself to go down there even one day. Just prefer archery with no orange army. Will wait for late season cold and/or storm to return. Got three PTO days to burn.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Who is hunting mornings still? From what I'm gathering mornings haven't been productive?


----------



## ILLARCHER (Oct 21, 2006)

On my way out now. Work midnights so planning on napping in my stand


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILLARCHER said:


> On my way out now. Work midnights so planning on napping in my stand


Gl.. I'm gonna head out shortly and sit till the evening see what happens..


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Ok just got back in had to meet with the landowner and get my deposit down for next year.. sucks had to leave at prime time. But o well..

I pulled all my SD cards and I have bucks running scrapes they haven't touched for 2 weeks at least. This action started up last night.. I have a couple fresh rubs on the other side of the farm. So my guess is if there is much of a 2nd rut it will be these next few days.. that or I have a doe in estrus in the area. I did not get a doe at the scrape just a few bucks pissing in and hitting the the lick branch..

My question is this. I have some fresh tarsel gland that I got from a buddie. I can also get some fairly fresh doe estrus piss collected the 3rd.. I have never used either this late in the year. Heck I haven't even hunted this late in the year for some time.. 
What's your guys opinions?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Put the scent out ! I have had some great rutting action this time of year, I had a small buck chasing does recently , and my neighbor seen a big 10 chasing also ! It's not over yet !


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I love fresh tarsal glands that smell horrible.....the estrous, I've never had luck with any


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I've been using evercalm for the first time this season and have had some great results ! I have had several mature bucks come right to the canisters and then linger around . It's one of the first attractants I've used a lot and I am sold on it !


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I love fresh tarsal glands that smell horrible.....the estrous, I've never had luck with any


Ok TY. I have had luck with hunziker in scrapes and drags. Just have never used it in December... But I guess it cant hurt.. I am almost positive i have a doe in estrus around my property. Im not sure why i didnt get her on the cam but with all thos bucks showing at that one scrape is crazy. I pulled cards the other day and had quit a few does on cam but that was on the west side of the farm along a point that they use to funnel from property to property. The scrape is on the east side of the farm. I did have a doe in and by some interior scrapes on a acorn flat between to ravines.. But i couldnt tell if she used the scrapes or not. In the rut the does would definatly get up on hind legs to hit the licking branch.. I know one thing i will be in the woods hot and heavy the next 3 to 4 days. Thinking 9 to dark. Whats your thoughts hunter79?


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

My thoughts are if you think you have a hot doe there you should be hunting! I wish I could get out some more, but I burned up all my sick, PTO and vacation days ): need to start
Rebuilding for next year.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> My thoughts are if you think you have a hot doe there you should be hunting! I wish I could get out some more, but I burned up all my sick, PTO and vacation days ): need to start
> Rebuilding for next year.


Ok will do.. I got lucky this year been off since October and don't go back till January 12th.. loving it..


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

Went out tonight on public land in moultrie county. Was fortunate enough to arrow a doe. My first deer of the season. 
Could not be happier!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Heading out tonight for ML. Only got 1 deer on my mind. Not even sure he's alive at this point.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Cameras show almost all night activity.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Everything seemed to be moving this evening.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Saw the best deer movement that I have seen since before 1st shotgun season. It was nice to see deer again


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

2nd rut is on the door.. it happened 2 days ago in my area. . And has went back to no action. Or my one doe that was hot has moved off the farm.. I've come home till after Christmas.i need a good long break. Gonna get some tattoo work done on my sleeve and enjoy the holidays. . Gl to all that are hunting and be safe..


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw quite a few last night and this morning. Shot a doe in one of my small food plots at first light today. Gonna try and sneak into my standing beans tonight. Way to warm for my liking but have pics of a new buck that started showing up daily for last week or so


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Shot a coyote at first light this morning and then saw 7 tonight on cut and tilled corn including one borderline shooter 8 with a broken G3.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

wacker stacker said:


> Shot a coyote at first light this morning and then saw 7 tonight on cut and tilled corn including one borderline shooter 8 with a broken G3.


Sounds like you had a good night. Any luck since? I'm staying out of the woods till either a major cold front is coming in. Or gonna head to the lease Christmas night.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> Sounds like you had a good night. Any luck since? I'm staying out of the woods till either a major cold front is coming in. Or gonna head to the lease Christmas night.


Sunday evening had two slick heads come by right at dark. I will be hitting my food plots when we get some bad weather.


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

You guys been seeing more in the mornings or evenings. Been busy last few weeks gonna try to get out this weekend


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me ..


----------



## buckm1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wish I could help out here but I can't, my last 11 consecutive hunts I have seen nothing. My record is 12 which was last year. Thought it couldn't get worse but it is. I hate using the word give up but it gets damn frustrating not seeing anything. Been walking woods looking for some sign, not a whole lot to speak of. Keep up the reports it's the only thing that gives me the will to keep hunting!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

buckm1 said:


> Wish I could help out here but I can't, my last 11 consecutive hunts I have seen nothing. My record is 12 which was last year. Thought it couldn't get worse but it is. I hate using the word give up but it gets damn frustrating not seeing anything. Been walking woods looking for some sign, not a whole lot to speak of. Keep up the reports it's the only thing that gives me the will to keep hunting!


I was there as well. So me and my son went home. We are taking a much needed 14 days off i moved some cams put clean sd cards in and moved a couple stands and headed home. Going back christmas night for another run.. GL


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Is anyone planning on hunting this front coming next week? Talking could get major snow tchristmas eve. I can't hunt that day but can Monday and Tuesday. And will be in the woods the day after Christmas.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm thinking about going out Saturday. Haven't been since 1st shotgun season and nobody hunts the woods I archery hunt. so who knows what the deer will do


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I have 4 vacation days to burn so planning on driving down after Christmas Dec. 26 to Jan 4.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Zim said:


> I have 4 vacation days to burn so planning on driving down after Christmas Dec. 26 to Jan 4.


What county?


JHENS87 said:


> I'm thinking about going out Saturday. Haven't been since 1st shotgun season and nobody hunts the woods I archery hunt. so who knows what the deer will do


If i was you and it's sat that long I would get out.. im.no expert but with the way the weather is shaping up i think Sunday & Monday will be stellar..


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/christmas-travel-snowstorm-wind/39163954


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

West central part of state.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm definitely liking this forecast just wish I could be there when storm arrives. But it seems I'll be at Christmas dinner. First hunt will be evening of the 26th.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> What county?
> 
> If i was you and it's sat that long I would get out.. im.no expert but with the way the weather is shaping up i think Sunday & Monday will be stellar..


Don't really need anymore meat. Already killed 2this year. Just wanting to try the new bow out and do have some family that would like some deer this year. Looking like I wont make it though sadly. its a 90 mile drive and kid's are keeping me home


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Zim said:


> I'm definitely liking this forecast just wish I could be there when storm arrives. But it seems I'll be at Christmas dinner. First hunt will be evening of the 26th.


You will be able to hunt after the front. Just as good in my opinion especially if it's like they are predicting it to be. But with the weather people could all be rain before it's said and done


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Zim said:


> West central part of state.


That's where I am schuyler county


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

JHENS87 said:


> Don't really need anymore meat. Already killed 2this year. Just wanting to try the new bow out and do have some family that would like some deer this year. Looking like I wont make it though sadly. its a 90 mile drive and kid's are keeping me home


Yea if i had two I would be done for the year. My farm needs to rebound..


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Three slick heads and a fox on my standing beans at 4:30 last night and two long beards and a small 10 pt. in a different spot this morning.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

wacker stacker said:


> Three slick heads and a fox on my standing beans at 4:30 last night and two long beards and a small 10 pt. in a different spot this morning.


Very nice two days. Did you arrow the fox? I was hoping this front would stay on course but it's shifted and my lease is getting rain Monday Tuesday Wednesday. So I'm gonna wait till after Christmas. To head over. GL


----------



## panick (Oct 17, 2007)

Saw a Small 10 locked down on a doe last nite,Also saw a booner that im going after tonite.Wish me luck boys


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

GL if it looks anything like the one you have as your profile picture that's a good deer


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> Very nice two days. Did you arrow the fox? I was hoping this front would stay on course but it's shifted and my lease is getting rain Monday Tuesday Wednesday. So I'm gonna wait till after Christmas. To head over. GL


No, the fox population is far from out of control around here so I let him walk. Saw three tonight at a distance on cut corn.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

My friend saw good deer movement tonight 2 small bucks and 5 does..of course he was hunting over beans so that helps....schuyler county


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

wacker stacker said:


> No, the fox population is far from out of control around here so I let him walk. Saw three tonight at a distance on cut corn.


Same for my area one fox to about 30 yotes..


Jon C said:


> My friend saw good deer movement tonight 2 small bucks and 5 does..of course he was hunting over beans so that helps....schuyler county


Schuyler that's were I hunt. Hoping to get over there tomorrow night after church.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Three on cut beans at 2:30 while driving to woods. Hope this means big ones will be up early cuz I am waiting!!


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

Page 36, lots of bad info Dnr is sharpshooter deer they had a blind and bait station with a dnr placard right by one of my spots, hay bales and corn. Then cwd season bucks can be harvested and not count towards your limit....


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

I brought my daughter out with her crossbow for an afternoon hunt last Saturday, but we didn't see anything. I checked the trail cam pics and had some decent bucks and good movement on them. The only problem is it is all at night. In the last three weeks I've gotten one daytime pic on that trail. The majority of the pictures were between 11 p.m. and 4 a.m.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I am afraid with this warm weather the deer won't be forced on their onto their feet in daylight hours. Supposed to get into the teens this coming week.
This thread has really died, I guess everyone is giving up ??


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

I might call it a year..I havent seen or gotten a shooter buck on camera all year. Very minimal deer sightings actually. i just hope all the deer make it through the winter and start to make a comeback...I might take the boys squirrel hunting...no shortage of them around and we will have fun and still be in the timber


----------



## pappasmerf86 (Sep 29, 2008)

i went out last weekend for a morning hunt saw nothing but squirrels. im going to go out this saturday evening and try to get a doe down and then ill call it a season after that. whats everyone else seeing


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I see deer about every time out but they are the same Ol slickheads around my food plots. This south wind is all wrong though. Half the time I bust them going in. I know there are some shooters around but we need some bad weather to put them on my beans before dark.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I have not given up. Been watching weather. No storms but cold coming. Christmas stuff is done so I'm heading back out for 6 days. Starting tomorrow noon.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Still trying here as well... dad and I decided to try it these next few days. 

Was warm yesterday... but we went out anyway... I only saw 1 small doe but dad saw 5 and 1 shooter... although none close enough for a bow shot.

Cousin was down right before Christmas and saw 16 in our cut corn... again, no shots.

The deer are pretty sketchy around here this time of year... so it seems that you have to give them many days off after any disturbances... just like after the gun seasons.

We're going to sit on our food plots today from 10-dark and see if we can't catch a shooter feeding midday...

Then we'll let the place rest awhile and try to get out at least once more before the end of season.

Checked one of our cameras on our cut corn... and there is only about 10 daylight pics since late NOV.

Pretty typical for our property later in the season.

Hoping to avoid tag soup... we shall see.

Good luck boys and girls.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I didn't hunt from the last part of Oct. till about 2nd wk of Dec. due to health..missed the whole rut. I haven't seen a mature buck all season. Killed one cowhorn spike with recurve but am seeing quiet a few does now..still no bucks of any size. I'll hunt the whole season when it's not so cold I can't handle it and when it is I'll go the middle part of day if it warms up.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Seen a buck that got me exited for next year yesterday morning. Big tall weird looking 8. Cant go today Kentucky plays so il be infront of the tv. Heading back out in the morning.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Saw one doe yesterday morning (macoupin county). Nothing yesterday evening except sleet and rain (Madison county). Going to try again this afternoon since I really would like to have some meat. Deer being so few and far between, I really don't even want to shoot any does. This is the first year I've gone into December with no deer in the freezer since 1997. My worst season to date.

Anyone out there this morning?


----------



## markk (Jan 7, 2012)

Going to give it a go on new years eve,till maybe sun. in nw il. -jd county, 1-3 inches of snow on sat.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was out last night, saw quite a few in my foodplot of standing beans with clover and turnips in it. Shot a doe with a crossbow, let the mobs freak out....


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I was out last night, saw quite a few in my foodplot of standing beans with clover and turnips in it. Shot a doe with a crossbow, let the mobs freak out....


[emoji19].


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Need some scouting reports.. preferably schuyler county area.

How's the movement been. I haven't been at my lease since like December 12th. Debating on going back over but just haven't had the best luck this year. Would it be better to just call it a year. Or go the last week of the season and hunt? I'm completely booked up till the 13th.
I have to serve at church the 3rd 5th 7th 9th. Then headed to Greenbay the 10th for playoff game won't be home till the 12th. Really wanted to get over and hunt this week but dew to some things here at the home front was not able to make it. 

Still no meat in the freezer but i get my vacation time for next year January 12th not sure if I should use a few days and go. Or just save them for next November. I try and take off the whole month of November every year for hunting. If i burn 4 days now it's almost a whole week I will not have for next year. Any tips advice on deer movement would be great. Thanks


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

If you're not hunting food your chances are not good my friend.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a big one but did fill my 2nd buck tag Sunday evening at last light. Almost got a shot at a turkey too. Had two mature toms at 30 yards but with my shoulder that was just not quite close enough so passed.

I'm hunting west central part of state. Had does around every evening this week.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> If you're not hunting food your chances are not good my friend.


Yea that's what I'm worried about all I have is a cut corn field. That has been disked. So probably not ideal for sure.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Zim said:


> Not a big one but did fill my 2nd buck tag Sunday evening at last light. Almost got a shot at a turkey too. Had two mature toms at 30 yards but with my shoulder that was just not quite close enough so passed.
> 
> I'm hunting west central part of state. Had does around every evening this week.


Yea I do have turkeys around the property as well. I didn't lease till it was to late. So no food plots. . I can guarantee that won't happen next year. I will have food plots in place for late season.. I'm not shooting any does off the farm this year. So doe is no for me. 

I think I may just go the last weekend and sit if i don't see anything well i guess it's expected and I at least gave my self a shot at one. 

Anyway congrats on the buck. If there was ice on the water I would just start ice fishing. But heck can't even do that yet. 3d league starts end of January. But if anyone else has and advice please speak up. I would also like to here on thoughts about cut corn that's been disked is worth a damn?


----------



## markk (Jan 7, 2012)

nice one!!! way to keep at it !!! i am headed out to jd county today for another shot !!! i also am from 60174.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

markk said:


> nice one!!! way to keep at it !!! i am headed out to jd county today for another shot !!! i also am from 60174.


Good luck...I'm headed there as well. Probably won't make it in enough time to hunt today but I'll be out over the next 4 days.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I have zero daylight pics on my standing beans. The only deer I have seen lately have been slick heads on cut corn that hasn't been disced. I think I am gonna concentrate on evenings. Not to mention we have a 7 week old girl who has been keeping us up all night. I think the mornings will be fruitless since I am looking for mature bucks only.


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

We have decided to not shoot any more does until we start seeing more deer. I felt very fortunate to tag my target buck this year in Illinois.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Checked cams and sat and watched a cut corn field yesterday, had a borderline nice 8 show up(after dark on cam) and saw the usual suspects scouting, one small 9 and a hand full of does...the giant I saw in this area earlier has been a no show, hoping for some snow!


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Was out yesterday morning and saw a dozen does all in a line headed back to their beds. Just a tad far out of my shooting range to be comfortable with a shot. No bucks showing.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> Yea that's what I'm worried about all I have is a cut corn field. That has been disked. So probably not ideal for sure.


Ya i think you might be wasting time sitting on a disced field


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice 2.5 Y.O buck! Congrats on that 2nd buck.



Zim said:


> Not a big one but did fill my 2nd buck tag Sunday evening at last light. Almost got a shot at a turkey too. Had two mature toms at 30 yards but with my shoulder that was just not quite close enough so passed.
> 
> I'm hunting west central part of state. Had does around every evening this week.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

The taxidermist finished my big one today. So I'll stay in town to watch football tomorrow, pick up mount Friday morning and head home. Season officially over. Good luck to the die hards!


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't hunt tonight but did see lots of deer in cut corn fields that haven't been worked. I'm guessing if the fields are worked they won't have anything in them. Food is king right now


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Mom and kids hit the cut nondisced corn at 5:08 tonight.


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

No one showed up this morning in same area as where I saw the dozen does a few days ago. Heavily used network of trails leading from cut beans to bedding. Place is infested with squirrels though. Very cold and wind is brutal...Should have stayed longer but just couldn't.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Mornings are a bust now. Deer seem to be moving late at night towards food in Schuyler area. Saw 30 hitting cut bean field and a clover food plot the other day. Cameras also don't show much activity in the mornings now. Bucks are still moving in the evenings and hitting scrapes by food


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

This morning I had 4 slickheads run out of a wooded draw being follow by a spike. He must have been harassing them. Also bumped some right by my stand when walking in. They were in some maple tops we had cut doing tsi last summer.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Photo from my last hunt of the season. Nice to have at least one visitor.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Saw two does at 10:15 this morning..too far. Haven't seen a buck since gun season. Plenty of fresh scrapes and rubs around. I'm putting a few cameras out now to see if I can find out what's going on. They are probably seeing me..all the does have picked me off before I saw them...having a stretch of bad luck. I'll be looking behind me and slowly turn my head around to see one standing there in front of me that had stepped out and saw the movement..or come up from behind a big tree and be right up on me before I know they are around..etc.

They are really spooky now and take forever to get anywhere. I had five come in one afternoon and one as close as five yds. and couldn't get a decent shot due to limbs and when it did get clear it was facing straight away.

Most have been right at dark.

I bought a Celestron Elements ThermoTrek Rechargeable Hand Warmer 4400 mAh battery
Up to 6 hours of continuous heat and that thing really works good. Will let me hunt on cold days more now since I take blood thinners and can't tolerated real cold weather..my hands go numb. It worked for me this morning about 20 degrees..that's about as cold as I can take anyway far as the rest of body goes...heart problems.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the updates guys.. much appreciated. . I have decided I will hunt closing weekend. . And then Monday take all my stands down. Pull cams. Get all my gear 8n storage. And wait for next year.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

No leaves for cover and they are spooky. I am gonna drag the TC out and hit a spot I only bowhunted once this year. I am gonna sit in my gobbler lounger on and edge and see what goes on. I am afraid dragging the climber into the woods I might spook em. I am sure the are laying close to their supper. Looking for some burger and don't want to shoot any on my own ground where the pickins are easy lol.


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Sat on a likely looking spot on the corner of a cut bean field. Nothing tonight. Last year they were thick, 30-40 deer a night here ( last year was corn ). Not seeing any deer in fields around the area so I haven't found where they are clumping up to eat yet.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Zero on cut beand planted in wheat tonight.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Many many does last night in the cut beans. Buddy decided to kill a big ol lady. 
I couldn't let him have all the fun so I reached out to a big 1 at 167. Butcher beer day Sunday. Hanging it up.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Sat yesterday morning with my shotgun for the CWD season. It was big buck or nothing. Had three small does come in around me for a good 20 minutes. Later I still hunted one of my other spots. Saw two small does on the entire property, which is better than 100 acres of woods. The deer just aren't on my spots late season. No great food sources. Other than another bow hunt or two at my last spot that has standing beans(different county), I'm done.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Taxidermist called and has my buck ready to pick up today. January 2nd fast turnover. So I'm driving home now with two bucks in back. One stuffed, one ripe.


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Awesome mount, Zim! 

Did anyone go out this morning in this weather? I thought about it but I couldn't get inspired enough this morning, lol. I'll be going out this evening even if it's still raining.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Great Buck Zim and heck of a turn around time! Thats the one you got in Southern Ill, right?


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

DeadPhoenix said:


> Awesome mount, Zim!
> 
> Did anyone go out this morning in this weather? I thought about it but I couldn't get inspired enough this morning, lol. I'll be going out this evening even if it's still raining.


Still wet and cold. Didn't see anything but there were fresh tracks in the little bit of snow that was on the ground.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

BigBrian said:


> Great Buck Zim and heck of a turn around time! Thats the one you got in Southern Ill, right?


Yes. Season over for me.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I m gonna be in the tree at 2 this evening on one of my bean patches. Rain ending and cold front moving in. It they don't move this evening I will be at a loss.


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks Dhom. And hm....I was going to go but the farm I'm going to needs certain winds. What was perfect this morning seems to be changing right around the time I get there to something way less than ideal. Grr. I need to think on it for a bit but I'm feeling pretty tired today. Honestly, I'm really going for a cape or two to practice taxi on when I start this spring. I'd be happy with a yearling doe, lol. Hoping to get one before the season ends.


----------



## KJW22 (Jul 28, 2012)

Great deer, Zim!!!


----------



## lifesadrag (Aug 3, 2008)

Great deer, standing with the mount puts it all in perspective.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

How come I don't seem
To find the deer you guys keep talking about ?


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> How come I don't seem
> To find the deer you guys keep talking about ?


Go to post 1117


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Better angle. Only took me 20 years bowhunting for this blind pig to stumble across an acorn.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

That's a stud Zim. Congrats


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Zim said:


> Better angle. Only took me 20 years bowhunting for this blind pig to stumble across an acorn.


Very nice its a great deer , you have a good taxi who is he ?


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> That's a stud Zim. Congrats


Ya now I just need a game room like yours to hang him in. [emoji45]


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw what I think was a 2.5 year old 8 point that I have been getting pics of. He was about 125 yards through the bottom. I think he was bedded and just stood up about 3:40. Then as I was getting ready to climb down two busted out from about 30 yards away. They snuck in in the damp foggy conditions at 5:09.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Zim said:


> Ya now I just need a game room like yours to hang him in. [emoji45]


Thanks buddy


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

I haven't been out... but uncle and cousin were down since TH.

Saw several on TH evening... and then pretty much skunked FRI and SAT... and they didn't go out this morning... too breezy for my uncle.

Typical late season spooky deer and no bucks to be seen in the daylight.

I'll be soaking up the rays in AZ until mid next week... but going to likely go down for one last chance the last few days of the bow season.

Nice work, Zim. I've seen you posting around the various forums for years... DEF a great buck. Congrats.


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Was out this morning. The wind and freezing rain was brutal and didn't see a thing. Even the squirrels were hiding. Nearly got my car stuck, too.  Not a good morning and it's back to working both jobs starting tomorrow.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Three slick heads got down wind of me and made a quit exit about 7:45. Plenty of night pics. Thinking about taking the TC out tonight. I would like one more for the freezer but gonna have to be a button cuz I can't bring myself to shoot does. That makes it tricky to get done.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I drug the TC out and downed a button early, went and got my bow, jumped in another stand and 10 minutes later had what I thought was a doe and fawn come by at 28 yards. I 10 ringed the "fawn" which turned out to be a 1.5 year old doe. I watch these deer all year and hate to do it but they are hard to eat if you don't shoot em, not to mention my up and coming buck population seems to be good so.............I am gonna eat!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm making a point to go sit my standing bean field tomorrow afternoon. 3-5" of snow tonight and dropping temps tomorrow. Every deer on that property should be eating standing beans tomorrow night, at least I hope. It's probably my last best chance at a buck.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Doebuster said:


> Very nice its a great deer , you have a good taxi who is he ?


Congratulations Zim..good to see a dedicated public land hunter get a top notch trophy buck.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

My forcast shows light snow here in shelby co. I hope we get more but I would imagine I will have to be on one of my beans patches as well. Also have some corn they have been hitting now. I am sure I will pick the wrong one lol.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Hoyt said:


> Congratulations Zim..good to see a dedicated public land hunter get a top notch trophy buck.


I'm just glad I finally completely bailed on JEPC. Never seen one like this in 25 years hunting that place! Amazing it only took 3 hours at NTCA, but that is a fact. Break your necks, nonresidents! You don't have me to contend with any more!


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Got out this afternoon and sat a new blind I brushed in last week, saw 12 deer 2 of which were 1.5 old bucks...used an old sleeping bag inside the blind and stayed nice and warm! Tempting to have a few does in range, one real big nag at 15 for a while which is really cool at eye level, no clue I was in the world!


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

dtrkyman said:


> Got out this afternoon and sat a new blind I brushed in last week, saw 12 deer 2 of which were 1.5 old bucks...used an old sleeping bag inside the blind and stayed nice and warm! Tempting to have a few does in range, one real big nag at 15 for a while which is really cool at eye level, no clue I was in the world!


Why didn't you shoot a doe?


----------



## markk (Jan 7, 2012)

Great work zim !!! ......Great buck !!!!


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone going out in the brutal cold tomorrow? Thinking about it now that there's some snow on the ground.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I went out yesterday evening. I'm now convinced that the IWOM suit is one of the best gear purchases I've ever made, and I've made a lot! Wind chill was around -10 and my core was very comfortable. The only problem was my cheeks below my eyes. I had a head cover on, but my inner coat hood kept me from getting the IWOM face mask over it. Still, 3 hours was bearable. 

About 4:30 two fawns and a doe came in to my bean field. I ranged the doe at 42 yards. After 5 minutes of realizing that's all I'm going to get, I was confident I could make that shot. She had no clue I was there. I drew back somewhat out of form and as I went to get my string on my nose and anchor...whackkk! I don't know how I did it but I hit my release. I could blame it on the cold or bulky clothes, but I just don't know how I did it. I missed her wide left. No harm, no foul I guess. It happens. 

I may give it one more try but it's looking more like ice fishing season now.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I got in the tree about 3:30 yesterday after bumping 4 slick heads off a south east facing hill side about 80 yards from my corn patch. I am not sure if they where bedded there or moving to my corn but nothing showed up on my beans. I pulled my cards and had a few night pics. I must say the Cabelas stand sitter bids and jacket are paying off well. I was only out of the truck for a couple hours but was very warm other than the tips of my toes which faired pretty well in my new Aerohead 7mm boots. Freezer is full but my trophy wall isn't so I will probably be out several more times taking advantage of this weather and a few health food plots. Then onto the coyotes.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Too cold and windy for me for about the next 4 days.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Trying to determine whether I need to be hunting these really cold evenings or kinda save the pressure for a warm up?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> Trying to determine whether I need to be hunting these really cold evenings or kinda save the pressure for a warm up?


If you got food I think this is the time.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Maxemus, you have a picture of this game room you could share? I'm always looking for ideas! 

Zim, Congrats again!


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Zim, you have a truck as your avatar in another forum. I see a "ZIM" semi truck out in the city and/or burbs here and there. Are they yours of just a coincidence?


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

BigBrian said:


> Zim, you have a truck as your avatar in another forum. I see a "ZIM" semi truck out in the city and/or burbs here and there. Are they yours of just a coincidence?


No those *******s stole that name from my Bowsite handle.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BigBrian said:


> Maxemus, you have a picture of this game room you could share? I'm always looking for ideas!
> 
> Zim, Congrats again!


Sure Brian. I will post a few so you can see all the sides. I know I posted it before on some thread but I can't remember which


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BigBrian said:


> Maxemus, you have a picture of this game room you could share? I'm always looking for ideas!
> 
> Zim, Congrats again!


I hope I'm not thread jacking my own thread but since you asked here are some old pics. Couldn't take new ones bc All the hidden light strips that light up the roof are down. Long story but a month ago there was a strong electrical burn smell and I finally found where it came from and still haven't gotten around to fixing it. So we've been living by the equivalent of candle light since thanksgiving in this room. 





















This bar is at the far end of the room and has a walk in wine cellar behind it







Room is just shy of 2k square feet and all the AC ducts are hidden.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

That is exactly what I would have had if I had not made the fateful decision to marry Arkansas trailer trash in 1985.

Advice:
1 - Don't ever open a joint checking account with ANYONE.
2 - Don't ever have someone else's name on your hard earned real estate.
3 - Better yet, just don't get married. You risk EVERYTHING.


----------



## Nate7out (Oct 26, 2009)

Zim said:


> I'm just glad I finally completely bailed on JEPC. Never seen one like this in 25 years hunting that place! Amazing it only took 3 hours at NTCA, but that is a fact. Break your necks, nonresidents! You don't have me to contend with any more!


JEPC is Panther Creek, what is NTCA?
ETA: Nevermind, found it.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Very Nice Maxemus! I really like it. Gives me some ideas when hopefully the time is right.

The design idea is very similar to a game room someone has by where I grew up in the North Suburbs of Chicago. It's not the same one but very similar design (he unfortunately didn't have a bar in his!)

I love the bird collection in the cabinets! Great idea with that!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BigBrian said:


> Very Nice Maxemus! I really like it. Gives me some ideas when hopefully the time is right.
> 
> The design idea is very similar to a game room someone has by where I grew up in the North Suburbs of Chicago. It's not the same one but very similar design (he unfortunately didn't have a bar in his!)
> 
> ...


My pleasure Brian. Best of luck


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Deer were moving tonight. Bumped slick heads Goin in at 3:15 but they were right back on the beans 15 minutes later. Just before 4:30 5 more showed up on the beans. Only buck was my resident spike. BTW stand sitter bids and jacket = toasty warm👍


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

I hunted yesterday and am glad that I had a blind to set in. The most miserable part was the walk back, saw several does but they didn't even come to the food fed in the timber the whole time.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Nate7out said:


> JEPC is Panther Creek, what is NTCA?
> ETA: Nevermind, found it.


NTCA = NoTellum Conservation Area


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

................thread is almost dead.............I will be out this weekend for the big finish. Might do a coyote hunt or two in the mornings though. Gonna pull two cam cards this morning on the way to work and see what the skinny is.


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyone hunting late CWD with Shotgun for a Shooter Buck? Just wondering how many actually go out. I might be heading out with the Bow in hand for the last couple days.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Gad a great hunt last night, saw all the usual suspects does and fawns at this spot, was thinking of taking a doe so I have meat for the year. Around the time you would expect out steps a mid 130s 8 I have a couple pictures of along with two 1.5 old bucks.

They mill around for a while and head towards the does in the beans 200 yards out, one of the young bucks decides to harass the does sending a mature and a fawn my way, she comes in to 18 yards and I draw, she hears it but just stands there, well I am in a ground blind and come to find out my sight light is dead and I can not see my pin:mg: I aim above her and come down but my pin is gone, so I try aiming below and coming up the leg but I just can not determine where I am aiming and she finally has enough and leaves.

That was the first nice Buck I have seen since mid Nov, I would have likely let him walk if he came in but he got the blood pumpin!


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll be out this weekend for some doe management. It's doe only isn't it? Or did I misunderstand the rules?


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

dmason3 said:


> I'll be out this weekend for some doe management. It's doe only isn't it? Or did I misunderstand the rules?


I believe if your county is deemed a CWD county, bucks are legal.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

BiggA said:


> I believe if your county is deemed a CWD county, bucks are legal.


I had no clue some counties were open for bucks this weekend but I am in Shelby so does only here. I pulled my cards and haven't checked them yet but there were two coyotes out in the bottom so I know what is gonna happen Sat. morning!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Was going this morning but got sick. Cant go tonight because my wife has an interview at Cracker Barrel. Tomorrow will be my last day :sad:


----------



## mckbcat2000 (Feb 6, 2005)

Maxemus.....That's incredible. If you don't mind me asking...what do you do for a living?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

mckbcat2000 said:


> Maxemus.....That's incredible. If you don't mind me asking...what do you do for a living?


Thanks. I used to be a grocer for 25 years. Had a good run during the real estate bubble.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just heard a monster buck got shot when he left my farm and into the neighbors.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

... was planning on going w/ my bow this weekend for one last shot at a bruiser... 

... but have decided to extend my stay in AZ. I'll take the continued upper 70s and sunshine and let the does live to get killed next year!

My dad and uncle will be down w/ their bows for one last shot.

Good luck everyone and I'll enjoy my tag soup w/ a little spf15.

Bring on turkey season!


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

dmason3 said:


> I'll be out this weekend for some doe management. It's doe only isn't it? Or did I misunderstand the rules?


If you're bowhunting, it's open season through Sunday. Bucks are legal. Antlerless-only just applies to gun hunters in the open late winter season counties this weekend .


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

maxemus any pics of the deer


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Jerred44 said:


> maxemus any pics of the deer


Yes but I hate to post somebody's pic without permission. I showed the pic to the guys that have my lease and they confirmed that was the buck they had several encounters with. I'm getting this from a third party so I'm not 100% on this and would hate to be mired in a scandal.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Yes but I hate to post somebody's pic without permission. I showed the pic to the guys that have my lease and they confirmed that was the buck they had several encounters with. I'm getting this from a third party so I'm not 100% on this and would hate to be mired in a scandal.


It's OK we love scandals.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

wacker stacker said:


> ................thread is almost dead.............I will be out this weekend for the big finish. Might do a coyote hunt or two in the mornings though. Gonna pull two cam cards this morning on the way to work and see what the skinny is.


Nothing that a quick scandal can't fix.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

scandalous!


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just crop out his face


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Ok here it is. I hope to hell this is accurate. I haven't met that neighbor of ours and I got the pic from someone else but the guys that hunt my farm say this was the buck they had seen so here goes








Congratulations to the hunter if he shows up here.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> Ok here it is. I hope to hell this is accurate. I haven't met that neighbor of ours and I got the pic from someone else but the guys that hunt my farm say this was the buck they had seen so here goes
> View attachment 2134968
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the hunter if he shows up here.


:mg:Yep thats a shooter!


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

don't care if that's him or not that's a pig


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Best of luck to my fellow Illinoisans on this last weekend of our season.


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Good luck to anyone else hunting last minute. I wanted to go this morning but I was too dang tired after pulling a 16 hour day at work. Will be heading out early today around noon and sitting til dark. Wonder what this heat wave will do for the deer movement. Been slim pickings so far, I can't find where all the deer are hanging out.


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

u can still hunt tomorrow rt?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Jerred44 said:


> u can still hunt tomorrow rt?


Yes
There were a lot of deer out and about this morning while I was coyote hunting. I had a few in bow range. Saw a couple dandy out in the middle of now where along a brushy ditch surrounded by corn fields while driving home at about 10:30 this morning.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm in the stand now with my bow. I'm getting over a cold and was up too late last night so I slept in this morning. But I have one buck tag left to fill so I might as well try the rest of the weekend before turning to indoor 3D league and coyote hunting. It's a bit windy but it's warm so it's pretty darn comfortable for a mid-January hunt. Good luck to anyone still out there.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Truck is packed, fingers are crossed and a plan is set to go into "the" nasty hole for the last day of the season. Good luck to everyone still holding a tag, this season has come and gone so fast.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

At about 5 had one little 8 at 15 yards coming to a standing bean patch which is beanless thanks to the deer herd lol.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Saw 15 tonight, everything close was a doe or a fawn. Saw at least 3-4 bucks but they stayed on the other side of the field and I have no idea how big they were or if any had dropped a side or not. Had a doe and twin fawns that have been under my stand all season long come by for their regular visit, the doe thanked me for giving her a pass all year by snorting at me for 10 minutes and clearing the field of all the deer. Then after they were all gone, she came back and snorted at me some more. lol, ungrateful doe.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Getting ready to head out for the last morning hunt of the season, crossing my fingers. Good luck to all those hunting the last day.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

It's gonna be a long year waiting for oct 1st.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> It's gonna be a long year waiting for oct 1st.


I'm sure there will be plenty of Archery Talk drama to keep us occupied in the meantime. The off-season is when things get interesting. Heck - some of the stuff on here last year was pretty epic. Just hope this year is half as entertaining.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's all over now ! Looking forward to 2015 season , it will be here before you know it !


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I had 25 deer in the field next to me this afternoon, it's the most deer I've seen from the stand in 10+ years. It's typical for me to see more deer in this spot during the later parts of the season after my wonderful neighbors stop hunting, target shooting, cutting firewood, mowing their timber, riding their four wheelers, pushing brush around with their tractor, and driving the field edges in their trucks when the weather gets cold.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Heard they slaughtered the does all around our farm today. Some people just don't get it


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

Maxemus what part of Florida you live in? I grew up in Jupiter and have family in palm beach county and Tampa area.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Maxemus said:


> Heard they slaughtered the does all around our farm today. Some people just don't get it


I didn't hear any shots around me this weekend, I was pretty pleased about that. I'm not sure what was happening around the other property I hunt, that neighbors around that spot do more than enough damage during the regular seasons though.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Made it out tonight for the last hoorah! Saw 4 does/fawns and three bucks, one nice 3.5 old 135ish 8, had at 70 which was fine I really did not want to kill him, he should be a stud next year!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Four slick heads at 40 yards on my beans, and only heard 1 shot all weekend. Now for the coyotes, then the turkeys.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Could anyone recommend an outfitter for my wife and I to go and have a great experience? It may not be this season, however I'd like to plan for the following. Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

SwampDog32 said:


> Could anyone recommend an outfitter for my wife and I to go and have a great experience? It may not be this season, however I'd like to plan for the following. Thanks in advance for your time.


Jeff butler of full draw hunts.


----------

